# DTV Raising Prices and New packages??



## lmurphy

I was looking on DTV web site today under latest news, then new channels added and noticed they have new packages and new pricing. $49.99 for choice, 54.99 for choice xtra, plus w/DVR 59.99 and plus w/ DVR and HD 69.99. Anyone else notice this and when the new prices take effect for us. Also HBO is going up $1.00 to start out at $13.00 Starz, Cinemax and Showtime star out at $12.00.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Do you have a link?


----------



## bjflynn04

Here is the link I found Earl.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012


----------



## jonaswan2

bjflynn04 said:


> Here is the link I found Earl.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012


I don't think this is what the OP is talking about. He is talking about brand new packages from DirecTV, not the current ones.


----------



## RAD

Yea, I checked the link provided and it was the old packages.


----------



## bjflynn04

RAD said:


> Yea, I checked the link provided and it was the old packages.


Looks like they pull the info from the site.


----------



## dtv757

this is crazy what is it that every provider has raised prices this year this is crazy. before today i was telling ppl how i have sceen every provider raise there prices except D* but now it looks like i stand corrected.

this is crazy everthing has gone up.

LOCAL COX
analog cable was $43.35 now $46

FIOS TV 
premier was $39.99 now $42.99

ECHOSTAR
??? i saw there prices went up but i didnt pay attention in detail.

DIRECTV
total choice (current customers) was $44.99 now $49.99 (thats crazy)
total choice (new customers) $39.99 for 12 months. 


internet--------------
cox internet 
5/2 was $39.99 now $41.99 (every internet package was jumped up $2)

verizon dsl (online ordering before 12-1-06)
768 $14.99
3.0 $29.99

Dry loop DSL
768 $19.99
3.0 $34.99

verizon DSL (after 12-1-06 online ordering)
768 $19.99

dry loop dsl 
768 $24.99

VERIZON FIOS DATA (before 12-16-06)
5/2 $34.99
15/2 $44.99

verizon FIOS DATA (after 12-16-06
5/2 $39.99
15/2 $49.99

so before i could even get fios data in my area the price jumps,


what is it that caused everthing go up in price this year???


----------



## lmurphy

I was on there earlier about 8:50 pm and now it's 11:00 pm and it has been changed back to the old packages. I smell a rat. I wonder if this got put on there by mistake. I called to cancel HBO and asked the CSR about it and she said she didn't think they were raising prices, but we know they are never informed of much. I said i seen it on your web site. It's gone for now anyway. I have a feeling prices are going to go up, but that was quite a jump. Hope i haven't stumbled onto something that wasn't suppose to be known yet and now have no evidence to back it up.


----------



## Wolffpack

Anyone find the Google cache of that page?


----------



## lmurphy

I was going back thru my history and as i was selecting on DTV pages and they would switch vey quickly from the packages above back to the old packages. Just plain weird. I am on this site all the time and haven't heard of any price increases. That's why i posted this post from what was on there web site hoping someone else saw or heard something.


----------



## Dalek1963

Hi,
If there is a price increase, in the works, going from past history it will take effect on March 1st, and that's still a big if at this point. Also its possible that Directv was making preperations for changing the web site and accidently posted it. More than like csr's wouldn't be informed until Feb if there is a price change coming.


----------



## JLucPicard

I'm not sure I could conclude that any plans not to raise prices would not necessarily change given the change in ownership going on right now anyway. It may not have been in the works for a price increase, but unless that were stated in the sales (transfer, whatever) contract, there's nothing that says Malone couldn't institute a price increase. I don't recall seeing any previous press releases that indicated the plan for DirtecTv to NOT raise prices, either.

Given that the pay TV industry generally does have a price increase after the first of the year anyway, any price increase in the near future would not surprise me - though it would be very disappointing.


----------



## carl6

They raise prices, I lower service and/or drop an extra receiver, etc. to keep total cost at or below where it is now. Not much choice - retired means managing your budget.

Carl


----------



## GA20646

I saw on their site earlier today. They had a Total Choice Plus package with HD (didn't notice the price) and a Total Choice Plus package with HD and DVR for $69.99. I just looked again and it's gone. I guess someone mistakenly pushed a button before they issued a press release about an increase.


----------



## Ricka

carl6 said:


> They raise prices, I lower service and/or drop an extra receiver, etc. to keep total cost at or below where it is now. Not much choice - retired means managing your budget.
> 
> Carl


Ditto.


----------



## Jhon69

Every provider will raise prices.I really get a kick out of people who think that all this HD that people want ,the new satellites, new programs should be for Free.If
the companies would try to absorb the cost they would go out of business.I for one will gladly pay more for my DirecTV.It sure beats Dishnotwork.


----------



## dbsdog

Jhon69 said:


> Every provider will raise prices.I really get a kick out of people who think that all this HD that people want ,the new satellites, new programs should be for Free.If
> the companies would try to absorb the cost they would go out of business.I for one will gladly pay more for my DirecTV.It sure beats Dishnotwork.


Not sure any of us on this forum is asking that DirecTV be free. Costs a lot to put up those satellites, pay the program fees and provide installation and customer service.

But I just checked my most recent bill. I don't subscribe to a lot of packages, so my monthly bill is "only" about $100, or about $1,200 per year. That's not free, for sure.

We know inflation for most things has been under control for the last couple of years. It's makes sense to wonder why they need to raise their prices. I guess they are hoping that most subscribers won't jump ship to Dish or cable.

They do have some short-term captive customers, as subscribers extend their committment when they get new HD receivers and DVRs. But long term, that strategy can backfire.

I used to get more premium channels, since I felt the prices were pretty good compared to cable. As DirecTV has raised prices, like some others here, I've tended to drop off channels that I didn't watch much, to keep my total bill about the same. At some point I'll run out of premium channels I can drop....


----------



## Chris Blount

Yes, it looks like they have pulled the info from the web site. It was correct though. I would suspect we will be hearing more about this very soon.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

SO Dish is going up on the top 120/soon to be 200 , and top 180/soon to be 250 , by $3.00. AEP goes up by $5.00 as well. All hd subs that had Plat pack will go up by $10.00. So Directv is going up by $5.00 across the board? Still a cheaper increase than Dish's Plat pack at $10.00.


----------



## machavez00

I went to the Wayback Machine website. http://www.archive.org/web/web.php 
The last updated page listed was Aug of 2006. It did not have the page with the new prices and packages. I am not sure how the archive works so I don't know if it will show up later.

Update: OK, I didn't read the "about the Wayback Machine" on the lefthand side of the page. The latest page on any websie you enter will be in Aug., so if D* is changing packages and prices we will hear about it before it shows up on the Wayback website


----------



## ApK

dbsdog said:


> We know inflation for most things has been under control for the last couple of years. It's makes sense to wonder why they need to raise their prices.


Maybe their employees want health insurance and to put gas in their cars?

These are not charities or public services, these are for-profit entertainment companies. Why are so many people acting like this is first time they've encountered Capitalism?

(plus in DTV's case, they have to recoup all the money they lost reimbursing people for the R15 problems!)

ApK


----------



## juan ellitinez

Mike D-CO5 said:


> SO Dish is going up on the top 120/soon to be 200 , and top 180/soon to be 250 , by $3.00. AEP goes up by $5.00 as well. All hd subs that had Plat pack will go up by $10.00. So Directv is going up by $5.00 across the board? Still a cheaper increase than Dish's Plat pack at $10.00.


 HD pack has been 20 dollars since last year (except platinum)..The GRANDFATHEREDHD pack is still 10 bucks


----------



## cawras

I don't think anyone is complaining IF we were getting what we paid for. I have an H20 and am still waiting for the promised software upgrade since summer. The H20 people are still not getting their monies worth before the price hike.


----------



## HarleyD

Yet another reason not to upgrade to the HR20 and get locked into a 2 year commitment at this time.

I've been waiting for the HR20 to be demonstrably more stable than a water bed. I tried to upgrade to an HR10-250 at the end of the summer and was persuaded by the CSR to wait another "month" because the next generation box was coming out and it was an upgrade from the current model. Debatable to say the least, at least so far.

Now this significant rate hike may be in the wings.

I'm still in wait and see (or wait and fix) mode. Sitting tight for now. 

Maybe there will be more channels bundled with the more expensive packages to justify the increase...like the REELZ west coast feed (yippee!) or LOGO2.

*sigh*


----------



## OneRcknMan

Mike D-CO5 said:


> SO Dish is going up on the top 120/soon to be 200 , and top 180/soon to be 250 , by $3.00. AEP goes up by $5.00 as well. All hd subs that had Plat pack will go up by $10.00. So Directv is going up by $5.00 across the board? Still a cheaper increase than Dish's Plat pack at $10.00.


But if you compare apples to apples, Dish might cost more but they have the most HD channels around


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HarleyD said:


> .......
> Now this significant rate hike may be in the wings.
> .......


Define Significant?

I have seen the "proposed" rate hikes.. on average it is about $2 a month.
There are some other combinations that could end up more...

If Dish Network had to raise their prices...
If Cable-Co's had to raise their prices...
And now DirecTV ...

What do you think the common-denominator is for all this... the content providers are raising "their" prices. So as much as we want to blame the carriers for the price increases... don't you think they would love to be the cheapest game in town?

Before you ask, no... I can't post the proposed price changes... as I haven't confirmed that they are in fact the ones that are going to happen (even though I don't have any reason to believe they are not).

What is going to get even more confusing, is that the packages are being tweaked so that those that are on fixed incomes, or just can't afford the increase, have some options stay pretty close to what they have now.


----------



## cbearnm

OneRcknMan said:


> But if you compare apples to apples, Dish might cost more but they have the most HD channels around


I guess I am different, but I don't want to watch something just because it's in HD. If I'm faced with watching a movie I am interested in (SD) versus a movie that I am not interested in (in quick and dirty HD upconvert), I'll stay with SD. I have friends wtih the Dish HD pack and when I am over, there is nothing that I would want to spend my time on any of the channels (except for the channels I get from DirecTV)

Of course, I want more HD content, but I want it to be things I will watch. Discovery HD, the 2 ESPNs and HD Net supply the vast majority of my HD entertainment. Once in a while TNT will catch my eye, but not usually.

National Geo HD is really the only channel I am jonesing for. Other than that, I am patiently waiting for DirecTV to get the new birds working. But if there is a price increase of the amounts that are rumored, of course I'll be barking. (Getting back on topic.)


----------



## HarleyD

Significant?



> *54.99 for choice xtra*


If this equates to the current total choice plus package at $49.99, That is $5, or about 10%.

I think 10% is a significant increase.

By the time you factor in my DVR, premium channels and mirroring fees, my monthly tab is about $119. In the months with Sunday Ticket installments it approaches $170.

Any increase rubs a sore spot.

So if the rationale is that everyone else is doing it, what sets D* apart as a preferred provider other than their NFLST monopoly? With the way my beloved Browns have been playing I might consider paying money NOT to watch them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HarleyD said:


> Significant?
> 
> If this equates to the current total choice plus package at $49.99, That is $5, or about 10%.
> 
> I think 10% is a significant increase.
> 
> By the time you factor in my DVR, premium channels and mirroring fees, my monthly tab is about $119. In the months with Sunday Ticket installments it approaches $170.
> 
> Any increase rubs a sore spot.
> 
> So if the rationale is that everyone else is doing it, what sets D* apart as a preferred provider other than their NFLST monopoly? With the way my beloved Browns have been playing I might consider paying money NOT to watch them.


$5 -> $5.50 is also a 10% increase.

I guess each of us have our own definitions of price increases.
Of course, any increase in cost is "bad". No one likes to pay any more money.

In the example I gave, it is not the "everyone else is doing it"... the underlying costs of offereing these channels are increasing... The Content providers have raised THEIR prices... Similar to why shipping rates are increasing in January by most of the major shipping carriers... one of their main components... FUEL... costs have gone up, so they have to increase the prices.

Chain reaction effect.......

As for being the preferred carrier... is there anything spectularly different about the other carriers, that will make you change?

For me in my part of the country, DirecTV is still cheaper then what I would have to spend on an equivilent setup with Comcast.


----------



## innersanctum

With all the changes (or potential changes) *and* things happening recently with my equipment *and* my desire to not get wrapped into another NFL Sunday Ticket *and* all the broken promises, my time with D* may be coming to an end in my household.

Cable has improved their DVR's to a point where it could compete with the product from D* so it won't be a hard decision when that committment is up.


----------



## Starrbuck

dtv757 said:


> internet--------------
> cox internet
> 5/2 was $39.99 now $41.99 (every internet package was jumped up $2)
> 
> verizon dsl (online ordering before 12-1-06)
> 768 $14.99
> 3.0 $29.99
> 
> Dry loop DSL
> 768 $19.99
> 3.0 $34.99
> 
> verizon DSL (after 12-1-06 online ordering)
> 768 $19.99
> 
> dry loop dsl
> 768 $24.99


My DSL through SBC (AT&T) has actually gone down. I'm currently paying $26.95 for 6mb down/768kb up. The lowest tier is only $14.99 for 768k/128k. I guess I'm lucky!


----------



## tonyc

lmurphy said:


> I was looking on DTV web site today under latest news, then new channels added and noticed they have new packages and new pricing. $49.99 for choice, 54.99 for choice xtra, plus w/DVR 59.99 and plus w/ DVR and HD 69.99. Anyone else notice this and when the new prices take effect for us. Also HBO is going up $1.00 to start out at $13.00 Starz, Cinemax and Showtime star out at $12.00.


A couple of days ago, i refered a friend the prices read like you said because it was including a movie package of your choice, it was a new customer promotion now that is gone, maybe thats what you saw


----------



## mhayes70

innersanctum said:


> With all the changes (or potential changes) *and* things happening recently with my equipment *and* my desire to not get wrapped into another NFL Sunday Ticket *and* all the broken promises, my time with D* may be coming to an end in my household.
> 
> Cable has improved their DVR's to a point where it could compete with the product from D* so it won't be a hard decision when that committment is up.


I have no desire to switch. Cable is horrible here and they have no HD. They also have raised there rates but more than Directv. They have not broken any promises me and I have happy with there sevice. So, Directv is still the cheaper and better way to go.


----------



## HarleyD

> As for being the preferred carrier... is there anything spectularly different about the other carriers, that will make you change?


No upfront lease charge of a few hundred dollars just to get the equipment installed.

The equipment is more stable.

I'm just growing increasingly dissatisfied with D*. It's a cumulative thing.

*The switch to the leasing model with a big upfront expense.

*Dissuading me away from a stable DVR to wait for one that has issues (I feel somewhat duped).

*Reduced functionality in the "improved DVR" (yes, I want my DLBs)

*Continuing increases in NFLST while breaking some of the previously included features into the "super fan" package

*Pricing increases that seem to be coming more frequently than they did in the past.

I just don't preceive it the same way I used to. I saw them as special. They made me feel special. No more.

And if a $3 gallon of milk jumps to $3.30, yes I see that as significant.

If every expense I had jumped 10%, from a gallon of gas to my electric bill, I'd be in trouble.

If you got a 10% raise, I bet you'd be pretty excited.

Likewise a 10% pay cut would probably "excite" you too.

I don't know that D* is worse than other providers. They just don't look head and shoulders better to me any more. They used to.

I'm seriously thinking about FIOS. I get all my other telecom services through Verizon and I'm considering bundling it all up in one service.

I haven't made up my mind, but all the "small" stuff is starting to have an aggregate effect. A little push here...a little push there...another little push over there. I just don't see D* as untouchable any more. I'm sure loathe to make a 2 year commitment when I look at the trending over the last 2 years.

That is all.


----------



## jmbrooks

Uggg!! I'm with you on this one Harley. I'm gettin nickel and dimed to death from all my service price increases. If I do get a raise this year, it'll be a wash.

I know they got bills to pay also (that are going up too), but I only got so many dollars to spend each month.

I also got a son who started High School this year and he plays every sport he can. Man is cost of that a real eye opener :eek2: . But then again, he ain't doing drugs.

I can't wait till he hits college $$ $$


----------



## dtv757

^^^as of right now dish might have the most HD. But once next summer hits d* and fios should have more hd than e*


----------



## premio

HarleyD said:


> Yet another reason not to upgrade to the HR20 and get locked into a 2 year commitment at this time.
> 
> I've been waiting for the HR20 to be demonstrably more stable than a water bed. I tried to upgrade to an HR10-250 at the end of the summer and was persuaded by the CSR to wait another "month" because the next generation box was coming out and it was an upgrade from the current model. Debatable to say the least, at least so far.
> 
> Now this significant rate hike may be in the wings.
> 
> I'm still in wait and see (or wait and fix) mode. Sitting tight for now.
> 
> Maybe there will be more channels bundled with the more expensive packages to justify the increase...like the REELZ west coast feed (yippee!) or LOGO2.
> 
> *sigh*


Last time they had a price increase I was in a contract and they honored my original price through the contract as that was what I agreed to. SOO, this is the PERFECT time to get locked into a contract. You can avoid an increase in prices for 2 years.


----------



## bonscott87

I don't like to pay any more then others but cable in my area raised their rates already more then this. And Dish is going up to. Switching just because of a rate hike is kinda dumb since they all are going up. Switch only if you get more *value* from another provider.


----------



## HarleyD

No doubt. 

As I said, coupling this with a series of other changes and actions that I didn't like has magnified my perception of this. This increase doesn't exist in a vacuum to me.

The proverbial straw so to speak.

And I haven't made a decision, I just know that this adds fuel to my fire.


----------



## jaywdetroit

cawras said:


> I don't think anyone is complaining IF we were getting what we paid for. I have an H20 and am still waiting for the promised software upgrade since summer. The H20 people are still not getting their monies worth before the price hike.


FOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can't use that avatar!!!!!!!

You are goin to cunfuzz me!


----------



## jpeckinp

Earl Bonovich said:


> $5 -> $5.50 is also a 10% increase.


Yeah we have different perspective on that. I had to take a 10% pay cut to keep my job. And my wife got no raise at all because she is at the top of her pay scale.

Rent is going up $35/mo, Water billed doubled literally, Who knows what the price of gas will be next week and along with gas going up the price of food goes with it because it ain't free to ship.

So total I am making about $7k less this year than last

I'm not sure how much more of this I can endure every year.


----------



## Mark Holtz

_sigh_... at which point does one say that television is too expensive and cut the cable.

It's not the fault of Dish or DirecTV, it's the fault of the content providers, E$PN, and R$Ns. They won't categorize the channels and allow me to drop the channels I don't want to pay for.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Starrbuck said:


> My DSL through SBC (AT&T) has actually gone down. I'm currently paying $26.95 for 6mb down/768kb up. The lowest tier is only $14.99 for 768k/128k. I guess I'm lucky!


Because the price of equipment and bandwidth continues to fall.

I understand the point Earl is trying to make. When I was a Dish Network sub, it seemed that every few months Dish was blacking out a channel because the content provider wanted more money.

The providers that deliver the content (Dish, DTV, Comcast) can either dump the channel (which causes you, the consumer, to leave for the competitor) or pass the cost onto the consumer.

It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Mark Holtz said:


> _sigh_... at which point does one say that television is too expensive and cut the cable.
> 
> It's not the fault of Dish or DirecTV, it's the fault of the content providers, E$PN, and R$Ns. They won't categorize the channels and allow me to drop the channels I don't want to pay for.


Al la carte would be great, wouldn't it?


----------



## dogger01

Called CS in regards to another issue and told them the issue of the press release on the price increase and how it was on the website and then it was removed. She said that since I already knew she confirmed and said that it should only be a dollar or 2 dollar increase.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv

I wouldn't be upset if the increased fees really were going to DVR SW/HW engineering, new satellites, networking, etc. As far as I can tell, it seems to mostly be going to lawyers, lobbyists and the guys working on advanced forms of DRM. I see those as NEGATIVE value add for me!


----------



## AnonomissX

I got a letter in the mail confirming my new DVR upgrade, and a free gift (50 free downloads from emusic.com :lol: ) 

They nicely included 3 preprinted coupons, with my account# and name, so 3 freinds could get directv, and both of us get $50 off. What really got my notice is the special pricing across the total choice, and total choice plus tiers...nice deals as follows for 12 months:

1st offer: Total Choice with 155 channels
Price: $39.99 for 12 Months (Normally $44.99)

2nd offer: Total Choice Plus with 185 channels AND Showtime or Starz package 
Price: $49.99 for 12 months (Normally would total $56.99)

3rd offer: Total Choice Plus with 185 channels AND Showtime AND Staz packages AND your choice of HD programming OR DVR service
Price: $59.99 for 12 months (Normally would total $78.98 w/DVR or $82.99 w/HD)

Sweet! My sister currently pays cox cable for cable /phone /internet.

By the time she drops Cox to just internet, and she gets Vonage and Directv through my referrals, we both will be saving some $$$


----------



## dtv757

yea those are the current new customer promos.

i dont know if it works through the referal program but TC PREMIER is $86.99 (for 12 months) for new customers. 

o below are D* ads from circut city from FEB 2002 so with this you can see how D* prices over a 5 year time frame have not gone up that much.


----------



## mrsoybot

I find some of this complaining about a small price increase somewhat funny. I'm somewhat new to the site but it appears to be populated mainly by high-end users who love to have all of the gizmos (like me), HD, Big Screen, DVR, ect. High end entertainment is going to cost more money every year, period. If the extra couple of bucks is going to kill you, save up your milk money, go buy an OTA antenna, and throw your dish in the trash can. Having said that, D* better hope it doesn't lose it's NFL Monopoly, or i will definintely be much less willing to put up with buggy equipment and overseas CSR's.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Radio Enginerd said:


> Al la carte would be great, wouldn't it?


It would, but the content providers won't allow it. They want to tell their advertisers that the channels have the potential of reaching x million eyeballs, when the actual ratings is much less.

E$PN is part of Dish's AT60 and DirecTV's Total Choice packages. Those two packages are just one step above the Family packages. How much is the per-subscriber cost? At least $2 per month. And, the same company that owns E$PN owns ABC family, several ABC channels, Disney channel, Toon Disney, and I'm sure a few others. Talk about negotiating with a 500 pound gorilla.


----------



## JSlabotsky

I just don't get this at all.

We have to put up with craploads of commercials, which supposedly pay for the content.

Then the networks charge the satellite and cable operators to carry the content.

Doesn't it seem like the networks are double-dipping?

I say if we have to put up with commercials, they ought to pay for the damn content. Then the only operator expenses would be in support of the delivery system and rates could be reduced.

Pay television is not living up to its promise. I may have to rely solely on the good ol' rabbit ears from now on.


----------



## Wolffpack

Mark Holtz said:


> It would, but the content providers won't allow it. They want to tell their advertisers that the channels have the potential of reaching x million eyeballs, when the actual ratings is much less.
> 
> E$PN is part of Dish's AT60 and DirecTV's Total Choice packages. Those two packages are just one step above the Family packages. How much is the per-subscriber cost? At least $2 per month. And, the same company that owns E$PN owns ABC family, several ABC channels, Disney channel, Toon Disney, and I'm sure a few others. Talk about negotiating with a 500 pound gorilla.


And at some point the customers and the carriers will change that. At some point this all will be alacart. Doesn't mean there won't be packages that offer groups cheaper, but customers will eventually insist on having a choice. If I knew the costs of each channel to me, I can then make the decision based on how often I watch that channel. Why do I have to receive/pay for Disney channels just because I want ESPN?

Carriers need to make these facts known as Dish does. Keep the customers informed, put pressure on the content providers and tell the customer to keep that pressure up. Negotiate in the open and set a deadline. If the channel bundling isn't stopped by a specific date the carrier will stop broadcasting that content. Other carriers could join in on the pressure. A content provider will have nothing to provide if no one see it. Production companies will take their shows to networks that are willing to keep prises down and not bundle their star channels with channels that can't support themselves by viewership. There's no reason to pay for a channel bundle just for the top 1-2 channels and then also subsidizing 3-4 low viewership channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

JSlabotsky said:


> Pay television is not living up to its promise. I may have to rely solely on the good ol' rabbit ears from now on.


"Pay" Television is primarily your PPV's, and premium movie channels.
Other then that, all the rest of them are just "pay" in the sense that you pay for the delivery method and the right to the channel.

"Commercial" free-TV has been gone for a Very very long time.
Even HBO, SHO, ect... have commercials (granted they are in between the movies, but they are still there)


----------



## Upstream

It would be beneficial if carriers would list their cost to carry each channel. And if the carriers wanted to put pressure on the content providers, they would itemize the costs on your bill.

The fact that they don't itemize the costs makes me believe that the content costs aren't as high as the cable/satellite companies want us to believe, and the content costs aren't driving consumer price increases.


----------



## hdfan01

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you have a link?


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> "Pay" Television is primarily your PPV's, and premium movie channels.
> Other then that, all the rest of them are just "pay" in the sense that you pay for the delivery method and the right to the channel.


So how isn't that "pay" TV? If I want The Science Channel on DTV I have to pay for TC+ as it's not available on TC. IMO the content providers, and carriers to a certain extent, have brought this to a boiling point. TCP has some 250 channels of which I probably watch 60-70 a month....even if it's for one show. If the providers and carriers don't make some type of chance in their offerings they are going to find more and more customers leaving or at least downgrading their service level. $50/mo between TC+ and TCP to watch continuing repeats of Nation Treasure or Enemy of the State? I'm going to drop down to TC+ as the premium movie channels are playing rerun movies 90% of the time. Sign up for HBO when their original series are on and Showtime when theirs are on. Beyond that I don't see the value.

I'll wait and see what the new packages are and the new prices, but I'm not going to continue spending what I currently do for no real advancement in programming.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It simply isn't the same "PAY" TV as it was defined in the 80's.

Where when you "paid" for those premium channels... the added benefit (thus the "pitch" for you paying so much for them), was that they where commercial free.

Now... we "pay" to carriers to provide the signal to us, because they have to "pay" to get access to the content....

But those channels still need to sell advertising space to offset the costs for the programs...

Again... the chain reaction effect.
It is costing more to make the programs, be it more elaborate, actors want more money, or just to get the "rights" to syndicated programs. 

Which in turn costs the channel more to offer them... 
Which in turn makes them charge more to the carriers
Which then the carriers have to charge "us" more to get them.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

If we all start cancelling premium channels until 
1. until dtv gets the hr20 dvr fully reliable and working the way it is suppose to 
2. until they get some real hd programming not the 7 or 8 hd channels they have now

then a price increase might not seem so bad



HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Wolffpack

But these networks are charging carriers to broadcast their signal. In the 70s/80s your cable system provided you with your local channels and a couple of "Pay TV" networks. Fine. Now these networks are selling commercial space (some like USA and TBS playing more commercials than content) and still charging carriers.

I just think this is becoming more of a customer market than a content/carrier market. We have choice (other then NFLST) and carriers have choice. The networks have to keep in mind what the advertising impact would be if one or two large carriers drop them from their line up. Sure, customers will be upset but if handled correctly this could break the practice of channel bundling.

The airline industry goes back to their pilots and tells them they will have to cut their pay to keep a job. Have DTV go back to the content providers and do the same. That is, if these price increases are really due to the providers raising their costs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

True...

But what carrier out there is going to take that stand....
Take a look at the flack Time Warner is getting with regards to the NFL Network. As much as Time Warner has tried to point out that the NFL Network is the one that wants them to pay X,Y,Z...

It keeps lookign Time Warner is the "bad guy"..

Look what happen to Echostar, when they tried to play hard ball with Viacom... The lost the signal for about a week, and how many customers at the time and future customers.... I still see people quote that as a reason on why they don't want to go with Dish Network.

Path of least resistance I guess......
Either way... at the end of the day, it us the paying customers that get the shaft.... From every carrier... as according to the articles, it looks like every carrier out there is raising their prices this year.

So unless you want to go back to exclusive OTA, or tap into the FTA stuff... your SOL...


----------



## harsh

cawras said:


> I have an H20 and am still waiting for the promised software upgrade since summer.


The R15 users aren't exactly swimming in much-needed updates either.


----------



## gomezma1

There's always FTA satellite!


----------



## Rob

Maybe they will drop the additional reciever fees? That's the one fee killing me.


----------



## harsh

Rob said:


> Maybe they will drop the additional reciever fees? That's the one fee killing me.


That would be the last fee to go away. It is only usage sensitive fee that they have. It seems reasonable that people with more receivers should be paying more money.

It is also a huge motivator for subscribers to lease receivers instead of owning them.


----------



## harsh

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Still a cheaper increase than Dish's Plat pack at $10.00.


Keeping in mind that Dish's Platinum package with 30 HD nationals is only $3 ($99.99 versus $96.99) more than the current TCP _without_ HD channels.


----------



## harsh

dtv757 said:


> ^^^as of right now dish might have the most HD. But once next summer hits d* and fios should have more hd than e*


It will almost certainly be after Summer 2007 for D*. I see nothing in the news or press releases to support your claim. Bandwidth capability does not equal content (nor quality).


----------



## toy4two

HarleyD said:


> Yet another reason not to upgrade to the HR20 and get locked into a 2 year commitment at this time.
> 
> I've been waiting for the HR20 to be demonstrably more stable than a water bed. I tried to upgrade to an HR10-250 at the end of the summer and was persuaded by the CSR to wait another "month" because the next generation box was coming out and it was an upgrade from the current model. Debatable to say the least, at least so far.
> 
> Now this significant rate hike may be in the wings.
> 
> I'm still in wait and see (or wait and fix) mode. Sitting tight for now.
> 
> Maybe there will be more channels bundled with the more expensive packages to justify the increase...like the REELZ west coast feed (yippee!) or LOGO2.
> 
> *sigh*


I'm sure you could get out of the 2 year requirement, like cell phones, if they raise the price you can opt out and get out of the contract, (or more likely they just lower the bill). Cingular is doing this right now after raising text message rates to .15 a msg.

I'm still pissed about having to pay extra for HD NFL ST. So instead I just dropped ST  If they keep this up I'll go FTA with OTA HD.


----------



## JLucPicard

harsh said:


> That would be the last fee to go away. It is only usage sensitive fee that they have. It seems reasonable that people with more receivers should be paying more money.
> 
> *It is also a huge motivator for subscribers to lease receivers instead of owning them.*


?????

If they lease the receivers instead of owning them, then they would be paying a "lease fee" instead of an "additional receiver fee" for each receiver after the first one - same $4.99 a month for each additional box - a rose by any other name is still basically a mirroring fee.


----------



## DougRuss

*Free To Air (FTA) Rates didn't go up !! 

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Channels/Channels-FTA-free-to-air-Satellite-TV.htm*


----------



## cbeckner80

Mark Holtz said:


> It would, but the content providers won't allow it. They want to tell their advertisers that the channels have the potential of reaching x million eyeballs, when the actual ratings is much less.
> 
> E$PN is part of Dish's AT60 and DirecTV's Total Choice packages. Those two packages are just one step above the Family packages. How much is the per-subscriber cost? At least $2 per month. And, the same company that owns E$PN owns ABC family, several ABC channels, Disney channel, Toon Disney, and I'm sure a few others. Talk about negotiating with a 500 pound gorilla.


And explain to me why I have to pay for ESPN(s) and Disney(s) and whatever else I may not want. That would save me the $5 a month increase.


----------



## benjaminmarle

dtv757 said:


> verizon dsl (online ordering before 12-1-06)
> 768 $14.99
> 3.0 $29.99
> 
> Dry loop DSL
> 768 $19.99
> 3.0 $34.99
> 
> verizon DSL (after 12-1-06 online ordering)
> 768 $19.99
> 
> dry loop dsl
> 768 $24.99
> 
> ???


May be a stupid question and a little OT, but what is Dry loop DSL?


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> True...
> 
> But what carrier out there is going to take that stand....


There would need to be at least two of them. And they would be carriers with big balls. Carriers that want to help form the future of this market as opposed to reacting to the market. Carriers that want to provide the needed service to their customers. Carriers, like in the airline industry don't have a monopoly, but when one makes a rate increase/decrease, the others soon follow.

Humm. I guess that means no carrier (DTV, Dish or Cable). Depressing. 

The real thing I don't get is how a simple network, like ESPN, has so much power over the vehicle that allows them to exist. Sure, everyone wants sports center, but if you knew what sports center costs you every month of your cable/dish bill it might be another story.

Or, what if DTV, Dish and a few other carriers dropped ESPN. Even for a week. How would that effect ESPNs bottom line.

Cable networks don't have any broadcast vehicles other than SAT and CableCos. Keep raising your rates and bundling channels and just wait..... What is ESPN if no one can watch it?

The bottom line is break up the bundles. Let us pay for ESPN on it's own. If we don't want those other ABC/Disney channels we don't pay for those.


----------



## Wolffpack

We are all making the assumption that rate increases are a result of rate increases from the networks, content providers. We don't know that. If the DTV rate increases are solely due to that DTV should make that clear. But if the rate increases are to make up lost dollars due to mis-queues by the DTV management (R15 and HR20), then that should also be made clear. 

We talk about the costs of content providers, but I'd like to see a breakdown of every DTV dollar received. Where does it go? How much to content providers, how much to R&D, now much to Administration and how much to profit? As a publicly traded company should that be available?

DTV, tell us, for my $99.00/mo for Total Choice Premium, how is that allocated in your publicly traded books. Where does the mirror/lease fee go? Where does the DVR fee go?


----------



## Newshawk

benjaminmarle said:


> May be a stupid question and a little OT, but what is Dry loop DSL?


DSL service without corresponding phone service.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

You can bet that the increases are paying for the new Satillites they are launching next year, I'll pay a increase for that so I can get more HD channels


----------



## bobnielsen

The HD package fee will probably increase after the new satellites are carrying sufficient additional content. Dish just re-shuffled their packaging and will have a $20 HD package on top of the SD packages, instead of the Gold, Platinum, stuff.


----------



## SParker

I'm not going to worry about it until I see something from D*.


----------



## Jeremy W

bobnielsen said:


> The HD package fee will probably increase after the new satellites are carrying sufficient additional content.


After they charged $10/month for 6 HD channels, I will be absolutely outraged if they raise the price after they launch the new channels. Our per-channel cost is already the highest around, so they can shove their HD package if they're going to raise the price.


----------



## JLucPicard

Although it would satisfy some curiosity to see what our X dollars actually pay for (if we could even understand it), I don't really know of any business that - aside from an annual statement for shareholders or something like that - puts all their cards on the table for the consumer. I almost think that would be bad business.

When D* or other providers contract with an ESPN, they are not just negotiating that one channel - it's the ESPN family of channels, which certainly could include more than just those identified with the various "ESPN" monikers.

Look at the deal with NFL Network. They want to charge x dollars per subscriber (or some such thing). TW (just an example) will pay that, but they want to put it in a package that will cost more to the consumer to recoup or offset some of the cost. NFL Network says, no, we want you to make it available to all your subscribers. I'm sure a big part of this is that NFL Network can then charge their advertisers more as there is a larger audience.

That's one example. Take the Viacom "suite" of channels. I think this is another reason I can't see "a la carte" working. I don't think providers actually purchase individual channels (with some exceptions, I'm sure). FX is not it's own station. All of those channels are owned by much larger conglomerates. Those guys didn't get big without knowing how to put the screws to people. The ones with the LEAST ability to affect all this is the consumer - and everyone else is making money on the deal, so why should they try too hard to keep prices in check - to the point of trying by all means to avoid a price increase.

I just don't see it happening. Then it becomes my decision as to if it's worth it to me to pay for what I want. I just see that as the reality of things in the 21st century. I'm with Parker - I'll just wait to see what D* does. 

Then more than likely I will fall in line and just pay it. Or maybe drop a receiver or two to offset the cost.


----------



## harsh

JLucPicard said:


> If they lease the receivers instead of owning them, then they would be paying a "lease fee" instead of an "additional receiver fee" for each receiver after the first one - same $4.99 a month for each additional box - a rose by any other name is still basically a mirroring fee.


The difference being that you don't have to pay nearly the up-front costs when leasing that you do with buying outright. Whether you lease or buy, the monthly cost is the same.


----------



## Jeremy W

harsh said:


> The difference being that you don't have to pay nearly the up-front costs when leasing that you do with buying outright.


That's just because they raised the price for actually buying receivers to an absurd level. When I *bought* a D10 1.5 years ago, I paid $50. To *lease* a D11 now, it costs $50. The leasing program is a scam, plain and simple.


----------



## TheKnobber

bobnielsen said:


> The HD package fee will probably increase after the new satellites are carrying sufficient additional content. Dish just re-shuffled their packaging and will have a $20 HD package on top of the SD packages, instead of the Gold, Platinum, stuff.


When thinking about these things rationally, I like to project out over time. Imagine three to five years from now when pretty much all programming and all channels are broadcasting in HD most of the time. It makes no sense to charge an extra fee for this. Its a lot like charging a fee for color television, or stereo sound. Its nuts.

Its just another way for DirectTV to suck more money from customers that they care little about. If they truly cared about the customer, they would offer them the choice of using TiVo instead of their own DVR. Earl has made comments that suggest that DirectTV wasn't able to negotiate a deal with TiVo, but thats obviously false. How do we know its false? Because Comcast and other providers have indeed negotiated successful deals. The common denominator in the successful deals is TiVo. The common denominator in unsuccessful deals is DirectTV.

Why would DirectTV have no interest in giving customers the best HD DVR experience possible and promoting customer choice? Because Ruport Murdoch owns a large stake in the company that is making the DVRs for DirectTV. So its yet another way to squeeze more profit out of each customer. Its not about making the customer happy. For this reason, I am now in the process of figuring out what I need to do to switch away from DirectTV and find a good alternative. I am currently leaning towards Comcast because a) They allow me to get a TiVo Series 3 and b) Their HD signal quality is better than DirectTVs according to most reviews.

I am a very long time customer of DirectTV, but they made a huge mistake when they took away TiVo from us. It would be a different story if their DVR actually was reliable and worked great, but it doesn't. Now they are going to start seeing a pretty large attrition rate. My guess is that without the NFL Sunday Ticket as leverage, they would lose a very large portion of their installed base over the TiVo issue.


----------



## Jeremy W

It's amazing how there's always someone in every thread who tries to turn it into a Tivo issue. It's so old.


----------



## FLWingNut

Fl_Gulfer said:


> You can bet that the increases are paying for the new Satillites they are launching next year, I'll pay a increase for that so I can get more HD channels


I won't. I don't care about HD.

Just another example of how all our needs are different. I don't have HD, don't plan to get it for years, and am not interested in paying more so others can have have it.


----------



## dervari

TheKnobber said:


> If they truly cared about the customer, they would offer them the choice of using TiVo instead of their own DVR.
> 
> Why would DirectTV have no interest in giving customers the best HD DVR experience possible and promoting customer choice?


This is a totally subjective opinion. I personally think my old ReplayTV blew away the Tivos of the same generation. I have no interest in DTV licensing the Tivo interface and charging an extra $x per month on top of what they already charge. You like Tivo, fine. Go buy one. But for you to say that Tivo is the best DVR experience in a blanket statement? Give me a break....


----------



## agreer

dbsdog said:


> Not sure any of us on this forum is asking that DirecTV be free. Costs a lot to put up those satellites, pay the program fees and provide installation and customer service.
> 
> But I just checked my most recent bill. I don't subscribe to a lot of packages, so my monthly bill is "only" about $100, or about $1,200 per year. That's not free, for sure.
> 
> We know inflation for most things has been under control for the last couple of years. It's makes sense to wonder why they need to raise their prices. I guess they are hoping that most subscribers won't jump ship to Dish or cable.
> 
> They do have some short-term captive customers, as subscribers extend their committment when they get new HD receivers and DVRs. But long term, that strategy can backfire.
> 
> I used to get more premium channels, since I felt the prices were pretty good compared to cable. As DirecTV has raised prices, like some others here, I've tended to drop off channels that I didn't watch much, to keep my total bill about the same. At some point I'll run out of premium channels I can drop....


 If they jack the rates up, there iis nothing current subs can do, but if they change the packages and structure of the offerings and thus raise the rates for new subs, current subs are grandfathered...at least that is how my cable company treated it when they combined all the digi-paks into one super-tier and that ius how my cell company treated it when they discontinued the plan I was on, cut it by 50 minutes and raised the price by $5...I saw no service decrease or price hike in either case...neither should current subs if the info in the first post is right.

Hell, if you havnt upgraded your equipment since ~1998, you could still have a basic pack including Nick Disney CNN ESPN1 and 2 and such for $19.99


----------



## ansky

Jeremy W said:


> The leasing program is a scam, plain and simple.


You are exactly right. They are charging $299 + monthly DVR fee to LEASE the H20 DVR. Anybody willing to pay that is out of their mind.


----------



## marksman

Mark Holtz said:


> _sigh_... at which point does one say that television is too expensive and cut the cable.
> 
> It's not the fault of Dish or DirecTV, it's the fault of the content providers, E$PN, and R$Ns. They won't categorize the channels and allow me to drop the channels I don't want to pay for.


Yeah I would love to see ala cart pricing. It would be very messy initially, but the net result would be a huge win for the consumer as those cable channels that are way overcharging would quickly find themselves with no audience, when they have to stand alone and be paid for on their own.

By the way, for all of those who say ala carte will never happen, it will happen. It may take a very long time, but eventually our usually inept government will enforce legislation making ala carte workable. It may not be tomorrow, but eventually it will happen, because the current system offers zero benefit to the consumer. The cable channels can continue to fight and resist it, but eventually they will lose. It is a matter of time.


----------



## agreer

marksman said:


> Yeah I would love to see ala cart pricing. It would be very messy initially, but the net result would be a huge win for the consumer as those cable channels that are way overcharging would quickly find themselves with no audience, when they have to stand alone and be paid for on their own.
> 
> By the way, for all of those who say ala carte will never happen, it will happen. It may take a very long time, but eventually our usually inept government will enforce legislation making ala carte workable. It may not be tomorrow, but eventually it will happen, because the current system offers zero benefit to the consumer. The cable channels can continue to fight and resist it, but eventually they will lose. It is a matter of time.


YES; this adddresses one of my biggest gripes: the price per channel seems to be tanking, the problem is there are sooooooo many bull crap channels that the glut is killing consumers, and is also draining precious bandwidth from the D* system that could be used for more HD content. Who actually watches 4 lifetime channels? why XM AND music choice? I understand MC, it is great interruption free music, XM is just redundant content with talkers...who wants that? Now lets talk bull crap channels...Daystar, Fox reality, NBR, World Harvest, The-N, The Word and Church Chan. amoungst many other valid channels that I just do not want to pay for...but I want VS, so I have to pay for all of this crap on cable and on D* or E*...

By this logic you should have to buy at least 15 different flavors whenever you visit Baskin-Robins...

Why can I not pick 30 channels for say $25...sure it is pricy, but it is cheaper than $50 and I cant even think of 30 channels that I want...


----------



## cbearnm

Earl Bonovich said:


> "Commercial" free-TV has been gone for a Very very long time.
> Even HBO, SHO, ect... have commercials (granted they are in between the movies, but they are still there)


Actually in-house adverts are considered 'interstitials' by the industry, in that the network (HBO) is not being paid for them. Although they are promoting their programming, they are not receiving commerce, hence are not really considered commercials in a conventional sense.

Now if they were advertising Dawn soap or Charmin toilet paper (and thus receiving compensation) that would be a different matter. So in a strict sense, HBO, SHO, etc are 'commercial-free'. And thus supported only by the active subscriptions.


----------



## skyboysea

Some people are arguing that satellite and cable companies should pull channels when their owner are forcing unfavorable conditions on them. I ask, why should they? They just pass the cost along (with some markup of course) so there is no loss of profit for them. Additionally, the same conditions apply to all operators so there is not change on the competitive scene.
Only consumers pay the consequences of the way the television market is today, so, if someone must do something, that's us. If you think that this is wrong write to Congress, make noise, make of this subject an issue. Don't let content providers and distributors be the only voice out there. They are not looking after us but their voice is loud enough that many consumers are convinced that an ala carte system would mean the end of television or absurdly high prices. It is up to us to make the other side of the story heard.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

cbearnm said:


> Actually in-house adverts are considered 'interstitials' by the industry, in that the network (HBO) is not being paid for them. Although they are promoting their programming, they are not receiving commerce, hence are not really considered commercials in a conventional sense.
> 
> Now if they were advertising Dawn soap or Charmin toilet paper (and thus receiving compensation) that would be a different matter. So in a strict sense, HBO, SHO, etc are 'commercial-free'. And thus supported only by the active subscriptions.


Thank you...

You learn something new everyday around here...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> We are all making the assumption that rate increases are a result of rate increases from the networks, content providers. We don't know that. If the DTV rate increases are solely due to that DTV should make that clear. But if the rate increases are to make up lost dollars due to mis-queues by the DTV management (R15 and HR20), then that should also be made clear.


Since the "rates" are not offical yet... they don't have their corresponding press release that explains why. Supposidly, next week is when we will get the "official" word on the rate increase.

As for the "assumption", that I made that they are based on content provider increases... is a combination on that Cox and DishNetwork have also raised their prices, a very similar amount of increase... and that Cox has stated that it was due to a rise in "content providers" costs.

And there was a post in here earlier, regarding "they have contracts with those content providers". It is very possible that those contracts are on a sliding scale, or are based on subscriber base or what ever.... so unless those contracts are public somewhere, none of know if they where "fixed" rate, sliding, or what... So anything else, is again... assumption on our parts.


----------



## slh66

I am all for ala cart programming, I dont watch half of the what I call junk channels that I know are raising the price on the packages and so forth.
I mean really I could do without 5 religous/spiritual channels now sports is another story I want more outdoor hunting fishing etc type programming. 
but I know everyone has their preferences thats why ala cart would be such a success. If I didnt have to pay for all the other crap I might be able to afford a movie channel or 2.
these are just my opinions and I am not trying to offend anyone by my comments.
Shawn


----------



## Wolffpack

skyboysea said:


> If you think that this is wrong write to Congress, make noise, make of this subject an issue.


Let's keep those clowns out of it.


----------



## Newshawk

Jeremy W said:


> That's just because they raised the price for actually buying receivers to an absurd level. When I *bought* a D10 1.5 years ago, I paid $50. To *lease* a D11 now, it costs $50. The leasing program is a scam, plain and simple.


No, they didn't. D* just finally put the MSRP price on the owned receivers and the subsidized price on the leased receivers. The prices you were used to seeing for an owned receiver were all subsidized and came with a committment. It's always been $149 to own a standard receiver without a committment, $299 (IIRC) to own a HD or DVR, and the price of owning a HD DVR dropped from $1,000 for the HR10-250 to $749 for the HR20-700.


----------



## JLucPicard

I am not a student of the TV industry, so I don't know how close to accurate this is, but here is my view on some of this stuff.

It was my understanding that "public interest" channels were required by the government (maybe in exchange for the frequencies assigned to the providers or some such thing). That's where you get the church channels and that type of thing. So even if things went "a la carte", I have a feeling we'd still be paying for those. I also think the shopping channels would be paying to be carried, so they would also be carried and we wouldn't have much choice in that, either.

As for a la carte, I can't help but think that we would still not have the ability to choose just specific channels. I think we'd still be having to pay for groups of channels. For instance, Fox, I think, is the provider for Fx, Fox Reality and several other channels, including Fox News, etc. I doubt that it would be set up so we could choose Fx without having to pay for the others as well. Viacom was another "entity" that has been mentioned that has a bundle of channels (USA I think is theirs). Again, I don't think Viacom would allow people to choose to pay for just USA without also paying (in a "Viacom Package") for other Viacom channels that we may just not have any interest in. That's basically what D* and the other providers are dealing with now.

I just don't see this all working out where the consumer is satisfied in the end. What I can see happening would be smaller "niche" channels that are very popular with a minority of people not making it because they are not supported by the majority. Yes, this is a reality of supply and demand business, but I think there are probably some very good programs/talented people that would wind up getting buried by this.

That's just my 2 cents from a pretty much completely uninformed party. (Which is probably painfully obvious! )


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Hey - at least we don't have the DirecTV "spermaoids" from back in the days of the DirecTV/USSB merger. Do you remember those things?

Anyway - enjoy this link and you'll see just how much the prices have increased:
http://web.archive.org/web/19990117014040/www.directv.com/programming/pricing.html

I know for a fact that my salary hasn't increased at the same percentage as D*'s rates.


----------



## thxultra

Do we really need all these channels?? I would love them to offer al la cart so I can say wat I want. Even at $5 a channel my bill would go way down. All I really want is my locals. It will be interesting to see what AT&T charges once they get i my area. Thier channel offering looks pretty good. I will also be interested to see what direc tv does when they launch the new hd channels. No way I will pay $20 extra like dish, better off with comcast than that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Hey - at least we don't have the DirecTV "spermaoids" from back in the days of the DirecTV/USSB merger. Do you remember those things?
> 
> Anyway - enjoy this link and you'll see just how much the prices have increased:
> http://web.archive.org/web/19990117014040/www.directv.com/programming/pricing.html
> 
> I know for a fact that my salary hasn't increased at the same percentage as D*'s rates.


But you are not comparing the same type of "Apples" there.

The Platinum package in 1998... didn't include HBO, SHOW, Cinemax ($30+ more)... plus the size of the Encore channels has increased since then.

Then you add the locals into there, more RSNs, more base "cable-channels", ect... Where the Locals where an "add-on" in 1998

So you can't do a direct comparison.

You can't even compare the "sports packages" directly, as those have slightly channged.

Playboy is about it, and it has gone up about $5 in 8 years


----------



## bidger

thxultra said:


> All I really want is my locals.


Then you'd be better off with Lifeline service from your cable company. Actually you'd be better off with an antenna to pull in those channels for free.


----------



## PCampbell

29.95 for 85 channels was great, they have added channels since then but most all are junk. TV guide GEM etc. 15 dollars in eight years is to much, from 1996 to 2000 I got NO price hikes. If it goes up 5 dollars I will go back to my OTA.


----------



## Jeremy W

Newshawk said:


> No, they didn't. D* just finally put the MSRP price on the owned receivers and the subsidized price on the leased receivers. The prices you were used to seeing for an owned receiver were all subsidized and came with a committment.


I understand that, but I don't care. DirecTV's subsidies are not my problem. The fact of the matter is that for the end user, the receiver cost is the same today as it was when they could be purchased. The only difference is that, for the same amount of money, you no longer own the receiver and must send it back to DirecTV when you're done with it.


----------



## NYHeel

Earl Bonovich said:


> But you are not comparing the same type of "Apples" there.
> 
> The Platinum package in 1998... didn't include HBO, SHOW, Cinemax ($30+ more)... plus the size of the Encore channels has increased since then.
> 
> Then you add the locals into there, more RSNs, more base "cable-channels", ect... Where the Locals where an "add-on" in 1998
> 
> So you can't do a direct comparison.
> 
> You can't even compare the "sports packages" directly, as those have slightly channged.
> 
> Playboy is about it, and it has gone up about $5 in 8 years


A 10% increase, if true, is pretty extreme especially when you consider that there have been increases every year for the last few years. I started with Directv around the end of 2002 and I think I was paying a base price of between $35 and $38 (I know it was under $40) for Total Choice with locals. With this increase the price goes to $50. That's a pretty big increase for 4-4.5 years.


----------



## jpeckinp

Earl Bonovich said:


> Again... the chain reaction effect.
> It is costing more to make the programs, be it more elaborate, actors want more money, or just to get the "rights" to syndicated programs.
> 
> .


Earl I don't know if you noticed but all the majors have went to a reality based concept because it doesn't cost them anything to produce.


----------



## NYHeel

Jeremy W said:


> I understand that, but I don't care. DirecTV's subsidies are not my problem. The fact of the matter is that for the end user, the receiver cost is the same today as it was when they could be purchased. The only difference is that, for the same amount of money, you no longer own the receiver and must send it back to DirecTV when you're done with it.


I completely agree. They really pulled a fast one on the whole lease thing. It's the same price and the same commitment except now it's not yours. I would be ok with the leasing program if they didn't require the commitment. I really don't get why there is a commitment if they are no longer subsidizing the cost of the box.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jpeckinp said:


> Earl I don't know if you noticed but all the majors have went to a reality based concept because it doesn't cost them anything to produce.


It's gotta cost something... but it is not really the traditional "networks" that I was referring to.


----------



## thxultra

bidger said:


> Then you'd be better off with Lifeline service from your cable company. Actually you'd be better off with an antenna to pull in those channels for free.


Had my cable company been able to give me HD with the locals only package I probably would have gotten it. I would love to get an attic antenna but they are pricey also with installiation. I'm just hoping for more compitition to keep prices down. I don't seenwhy tey keep raising rates with all the commercials that are on cable channels.


----------



## Upstream

If all you want is basic television, DTV currently offers Family Choice at $29.95 per month, including local channels plus 40 channels (mostly children, general interest, religious, news/weather, and shopping).

An additional $15 gets you another 60 channels plus about 50 XM music channels.

An additional $5 gets you another 17 channels plus about 20 more XM music channels.

How much does DTV (or cable companies) have to pay for the additional channels. In New Jersey there has just been a lot of publicity regarding negotiations between the NFL Network and Time Warner and Cablevision. The NFL Network has asked TWC and CV to pay about $0.70 per month per subscriber. TWC was reported as claiming that price made the NFL Network one of the most expensive channels available.

Based on DTV's pricing, it looks as if they pay an average of less then $0.25 per channel, allowing them to charge us $20 for DTV service plus about $5 for every 20 non-XM channels we receive.


The more popular channels (like USA, Nick, and ESPN) and high "valued" channels (like History, Discovery, or TCM) can charge more, and low-value networks (like Home Shopping Network) have to charge less. Sometimes low-value networks like ESPN News are bundled with high value networks like ESPN. 

But even with bundling, it would be nice if DTV could offer an additional tier between $29.95 and $49.95. It would be even nicer if they could offer two versions of that tier.


----------



## ssm06

FYI--I pulled this info from the latest D* Quarterly Report filed with the SEC. It sounds to me that they are saving money based upon the new lease program.

Nine Months Ended September 30, 2006 Compared with the Nine Months Ended September 30, 2005

Subscribers. The decrease in average monthly subscriber churn to 1.62% and the 417,000 decrease in gross subscriber additions during the nine months ended September 30, 2006 are primarily due to more stringent credit policies we implemented beginning in the second quarter of 2005, and changes made to our distribution network to better align dealers with our objective to improve the overall credit quality of DIRECTV subscribers. Our gross subscriber additions and churn were also negatively affected by increased competition. The 448,000 reduction in the number of net new subscribers was primarily due to the lower number of gross subscriber additions.

Revenues. The $1,105.2 million increase in revenues to $9,914.9 million resulted from the larger subscriber base and higher ARPU. The 5.8% increase in ARPU to $71.41 resulted primarily from programming package price increases, and an increase in the number of subscribers paying mirroring, lease, DVR and HD programming fees.

Operating Costs and Expenses. Our total operating costs and expenses decreased $86.7 million to $8,180.8 million during the nine months ended September 30, 2006 due mostly to the capitalization of $663.9 million of set-top receivers in 2006 under our new lease program, lower subscriber acquisition costs resulting from a decrease in gross subscriber additions, and lower general and administrative costs. These decreases were partially offset by higher broadcast programming and other costs, and higher subscriber service, depreciation and amortization, and broadcast operations expenses.

Our broadcast programming and other costs increased $534.7 million primarily from the increased number of subscribers and annual program supplier rate increases. Subscriber service expenses increased mostly from the larger subscriber base and an increase in service calls and costs incurred at our call centers to support the increase in the number of subscribers with advanced products. Broadcast operations expenses increased to support new HD local channel markets and advanced products.

The $658.2 million decrease in subscriber acquisition costs was primarily due to the capitalization of $402.9 million of leased set-top receivers and the decrease in gross subscriber additions. Including the cost of set-top receivers capitalized under our upgrade and retention programs, upgrade and retention costs increased by $139.4 million in 2006 due mostly to increased volume under our HD and HD DVR upgrade programs. This increase in upgrade and retention costs incurred was offset by the capitalization of $261.0 million of leased set-top receivers in 2006, resulting in a net decrease of $121.6 million compared to the prior year period. The $56.2 million decrease in general and administrative expenses resulted mainly from $102.9 million of lower bad debt expense, legal and severance costs, partially offset by an increase in inventory management costs.

The increase in depreciation and amortization expense resulted mainly from the depreciation of leased set-top receivers capitalized under the new lease program and satellites launched in 2005, and higher depreciation resulting from an increase in equipment purchased to support our broadcast operations.

The improvement of operating profit before depreciation and amortization of $1,286.7 million was primarily due to the gross profit generated from the higher revenues, the capitalization of $663.9 million of set-top receivers under the lease program, fewer gross subscriber additions, and lower general and administrative expenses, partially offset by an increase in upgrade and retention costs. The increase in operating profit of $1,191.9 million was primarily due to higher operating profit before depreciation and amortization, partially offset by the increase in depreciation and amortization expense.


----------



## Wolffpack

NYHeel said:


> I completely agree. They really pulled a fast one on the whole lease thing. It's the same price and the same commitment except now it's not yours. I would be ok with the leasing program if they didn't require the commitment. I really don't get why there is a commitment if they are no longer subsidizing the cost of the box.


Any commitment under a lease program is ridiculous. I understood a commitment when you owned the equipment. But under the lease program it's just plain greed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I think the worst thing they could have possible done, was call it a "lease".
They could have simply done something, that if you leave in the 2 year period you have to return any piece of equipment that was within the "x" period.

It is not like in 5 years from now, they are going to want most of "todays" equipment back, even if it is leased. Not even sure 2 years from now they would want the equipment back.


----------



## Upstream

ssm06 said:


> FYI--I pulled this info from the latest D* Quarterly Report filed with the SEC. It sounds to me that they are saving money based upon the new lease program.


If they save money with the lease program, then I don't really have a problem with it. Leasing doesn't really cost me anything extra, and if I leave DTV the receiver is of no use to me, so I don't have a problem returning it.


----------



## skyboysea

Wolffpack said:


> Let's keep those clowns out of it.


So what's your way to change things?


----------



## Wolffpack

skyboysea said:


> So what's your way to change things?


Customers will change things. We cut back our packages if we believe the price increases are excessive. As we don't know those increases yet that's hard to determine. The market does have it's own way to change the business model. It's not going to happen overnight but only customers can make this change.

But involving Congress is not an option. Our government already has their hands in places it shouldn't be. And every time they get involved it only gets worse for consumers.


----------



## ApK

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's gotta cost something... but it is not really the traditional "networks" that I was referring to.


It costs a lot.
But it costs a lot less than paying writers.

And when your audience doesn't care about high production values or cinematic or dramatic quality in any way shape or form, you can save even more!


----------



## ApK

Wolffpack said:


> Customers will change things. We cut back our packages if we believe the price increases are excessive. As we don't know those increases yet that's hard to determine. The market does have it's own way to change the business model. It's not going to happen overnight but only customers can make this change.
> 
> But involving Congress is not an option. Our government already has their hands in places it shouldn't be. And every time they get involved it only gets worse for consumers.


I agree, though, SOMETIMES the feds do good things for consumers
I'd like to see government intervention in commerce used like a scalpel in the hands of a skilled and ethical surgeon, not like a 2x4 in the hands of a paranoid and psychotic gorilla.


----------



## NYHeel

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think the worst thing they could have possible done, was call it a "lease".
> They could have simply done something, that if you leave in the 2 year period you have to return any piece of equipment that was within the "x" period.
> 
> It is not like in 5 years from now, they are going to want most of "todays" equipment back, even if it is leased. Not even sure 2 years from now they would want the equipment back.


If I cancel in a year or a year and half I would have to pay the prorated cancelation charge and return the equipment. I'm sure they would want everything back. In the past I could have offset my cancelation charges by selling the equipment. Not anymore.

That's the biggest difference now with leasing. THat you can't sell your equipment. Let's say in a year from now there's a new HD DVR out that I want to get. In the past I could have sold my current box to offset the cost of the new one. Now I'm going to have to swap it out plus pay a fee. so I think the lease thing is a big deal


----------



## Wolffpack

ApK said:


> I agree, though, SOMETIMES the feds do good things for consumers
> I'd like to see government intervention in commerce used like a scalpel in the hands of a skilled and ethical surgeon, not like a 2x4 in the hands of a paranoid and psychotic gorilla.


Right now, government intervention = holding hearings. Useless hearings. Hearings to which the purpose is to get the polititians faces on TV.

Our Country is based on free enterprise. At this time I don't see any monopolies in production companies, content providers or carriers. So the government needs to keep their mits out of it.


----------



## harsh

TheKnobber said:


> It makes no sense to charge an extra fee for this. Its a lot like charging a fee for color television, or stereo sound. Its nuts.


The problem with this theory is that HD, done properly, costs around six times as much to offer.

If you look back at what color TVs used to cost, it is hard to imagine someone complaining bitterly about $2,000 big screen televisions today. I remember years ago when my grandmother dropped over $400 on a very nice 19" RCA color TV with stand. On the other hand, I can't see paying $600 for a 20" LCD.


----------



## harsh

ansky said:


> You are exactly right. They are charging $299 + monthly DVR fee to LEASE the H20 DVR. Anybody willing to pay that is out of their mind.


You tell 'em. The smart people are paying $750 up front plus the same monthly dollars and commitment on the vanishingly small chance that they will be able to resell the receiver for more than the difference when they are done with it.

There's a reason that the auto makers would only lease their early electric and hybird automobiles.


----------



## gpg

Changing from selling receivers to leasing receivers allowed them to change the way they account for the cost of the receivers. When a receiver is sold, 100% of the cost of the receiver must be expensed in the year of the sale. If the receiver is leased, it remains an asset on D* books, and can be depreciated over its useful life--maybe 3 or 4 years. The net result, higher income on the annual report to make the shareholders happy. 

That's why E* started leasing IRDs, and D* followed a year or so later. They had to retain ownership of the receiver to gain the accounting advantage.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ansky said:


> You are exactly right. They are charging $299 + monthly DVR fee to LEASE the H20 DVR. Anybody willing to pay that is out of their mind.


Missed this post the first time.

The "monthly DVR fee" and the "lease" fee would still be there, even if you "purchased" the receivers.

If you purchased them..
There would still be a "monthly DVR Fee"... and that "lease" fee, is the same as the "mirroring" fee that has been there since day one of DirecTV.

The only difference between the "lease" and "own" is where you can attempt to sell you receivers to recover some of that "upfront" cost.


----------



## creux

We are not raising prices. Customer can still keep their old packages and prices.


----------



## beavis

The lease program has always been about how it benefits D*, not the customer. Always will be too. *shrug*


----------



## harsh

Jeremy W said:


> The fact of the matter is that for the end user, the receiver cost is the same today as it was when they could be purchased.


Your "fact of the matter" is not factual. New subscribers and most favored subscribers might have been able to get those kinds of discounts by way of promotions, but if you went back in two weeks and ordered an additional receiver, you would be paying something on the order of the much higher MSRP.

If you look at the Subscriber Acquisition Cost (SAC) in the annual reports, the cost has been between $600-700. You won't convince many that that was the cost of the dish and installation. I'm betting that the antenna, switch and installation costs much less than half of the SAC figure on average.


----------



## harsh

Wolffpack said:


> Any commitment under a lease program is ridiculous. I understood a commitment when you owned the equipment. But under the lease program it's just plain greed.


How are home or automotive leases and wireless telephone plans handled where you live? Where I live, they are all for a fixed term. We call what you're describing "renting".


----------



## Paul Secic

lmurphy said:


> I was on there earlier about 8:50 pm and now it's 11:00 pm and it has been changed back to the old packages. I smell a rat. I wonder if this got put on there by mistake. I called to cancel HBO and asked the CSR about it and she said she didn't think they were raising prices, but we know they are never informed of much. I said i seen it on your web site. It's gone for now anyway. I have a feeling prices are going to go up, but that was quite a jump. Hope i haven't stumbled onto something that wasn't suppose to be known yet and now have no evidence to back it up.


Dishnetwork is raising all premiums by $1 also. Its the providers!


----------



## Wolffpack

harsh said:


> You tell 'em. The smart people are paying $750 up front plus the same monthly dollars and commitment on the vanishingly small chance that they will be able to resell the receiver for more than the difference when they are done with it.
> 
> There's a reason that the auto makers would only lease their early electric and hybird automobiles.


So are you saying that if you pay MSRP for a HR20 so you own it you are still locked into a 2 year commitment?


----------



## Wolffpack

harsh said:


> How are home or automotive leases and wireless telephone plans handled where you live? Where I live, they are all for a fixed term. We call what you're describing "renting".


Home and autos <> SAT CE equipment. Not a valid comparison. Cable doesn't charge any upfront cost for leased equipment and also doesn't have a commitment.

Where I live, wireless telephone you pay for your phone at a subsidised price and you own it. Thus you have a commitment. Just as DTV was run prior to "leasing". I don't have a problem with that. I have a commitment but I own the phone, I'm not leasing it. In fact I'm not aware of any wireless provider that offers a lease program on their phones.

I have a problem paying up front for leased DTV equipment AND being locked into a commitment.


----------



## ansky

Wolffpack said:


> I have a problem paying up front for leased DTV equipment AND being locked into a commitment.


Me too! That is one huge advantage that cable/FiOS has over DTV. With other providers I can just pay the $5-10/month with no upfront costs and cancel anytime with no penalty. I don't mind returning the equipment since if I cancel the service the equipment is useless to me anyway.


----------



## skyboysea

Wolffpack said:


> Customers will change things. We cut back our packages if we believe the price increases are excessive.


That would be true if it was possible to get to a lower package. Since the problem is that there is a family pack with nothing in it, two midway packages with little difference in price and a very expensive one, how can you vote with your money if the only vote for the majority of people is giving up on subscription tv altogether?



> But involving Congress is not an option. Our government already has their hands in places it shouldn't be. And every time they get involved it only gets worse for consumers.


The tv distribution and production is almost a monopoly and as such it should be regulated. BTW, the only thing that is not regulated right now is the packaging of program since no one can distribute tv programs without some kind of government license. The problem is that those license are given without the public getting anything in return in term of fair service. The only thing that we "get" are the so called public service channels that are not public nor service.


----------



## skyboysea

Wolffpack said:


> At this time I don't see any monopolies in production companies, content providers or carriers. So the government needs to keep their mits out of it.


Maybe you should get familiar with the term oligopoly since that's what the television market is. The number of actors in each field is extremely small, the cost to enter for new actors is huge (if even possible), the risk of collusion is extremely elevated (as the price increase across the board shows). That's why a government intervention is needed. Market laws do not apply to oligopoly because there is no open competition.
The funny thing about your position is that since you do not want the government to intervene, you are actually supporting the status quo against your own interest.


----------



## dishrich

Paul Secic said:


> Dishnetwork is raising all premiums by $1 also. Its the providers!


You can't really make such a blanket statement - our cable co here (Insight) is raising rates on expanded basic cable by about $3 as well, but is NOT raising ANY other rates, either on premiums or digital tiers. And they already charge LESS for their premium packs than either DBS provider does.

What ticks me off about D* raising premium prices, is that they are NOT adding ANY of the missing additional screens of HBO, Showtime, etc - while Insight carries ALL of them here & is NOT raising rates.


----------



## babzog

Mark Holtz said:


> It would, but the content providers won't allow it. They want to tell their advertisers that the channels have the potential of reaching x million eyeballs, when the actual ratings is much less.
> 
> E$PN is part of Dish's AT60 and DirecTV's Total Choice packages. Those two packages are just one step above the Family packages. How much is the per-subscriber cost? At least $2 per month. And, the same company that owns E$PN owns ABC family, several ABC channels, Disney channel, Toon Disney, and I'm sure a few others. Talk about negotiating with a 500 pound gorilla.


Thing is... the 500lb gorilla still has to get his (mostly) crappy programming delivered to consumers. He can agree to the carrier's demands (let's say, a la carte, for argument's sake) or he can lose that customer base. If DTV and DN teamed up, they could very likely go far in coercing content providers (the _real_ bad guys in this, it seems) to change their habits. The "last mile" in this case is the carrier who ultimately has the final say. Or should, anyway.


----------



## JLucPicard

creux said:


> We are not raising prices. Customer can still keep their old packages and prices.


Is there a time frame on that? If prices are raised across the board by, say, March, can I call you and get a monthly credit to offset the price increase? 

And not that I don't appreciate your input, but I would be careful about saying things like that on a public forum - I kind of have a feeling your bosses may not like that.


----------



## skyboysea

babzog said:


> The "last mile" in this case is the carrier who ultimately has the final say. Or should, anyway.


Well, the last mile as you call it is actually the subscriber. E* and D* could do what you say if they would know that their 29M customers support them. But if from the day they pull some channels they begin to lose customers to cable and their call centers get flooded by calls complaining about it, they are going to sign any deal the providers put on the table. Why shouldn't they? It doesn't cost a dime of their money while defending your right could be very expensive.


----------



## Wolffpack

skyboysea said:


> That would be true if it was possible to get to a lower package. Since the problem is that there is a family pack with nothing in it, two midway packages with little difference in price and a very expensive one, how can you vote with your money if the only vote for the majority of people is giving up on subscription tv altogether?


I currently have the "very expensive" package. There are many others that also have TCP. Once I see the new pricing and package I'm likely to drop to TC+ and add one or two premium channels. Saving me about $30/mo. That's my vote.



skyboysea said:


> The tv distribution and production is almost a monopoly and as such it should be regulated. BTW, the only thing that is not regulated right now is the packaging of program since no one can distribute tv programs without some kind of government license. The problem is that those license are given without the public getting anything in return in term of fair service. The only thing that we "get" are the so called public service channels that are not public nor service.


I don't understand how TV Dist and Prod is almost a monopoly. Look at how many production companies there are out there selling their shows to the networks. I don't see a monopoly there. Distribution....I'd guess you're referring the Dish, DirecTV and all CableCos. How is that a monopoly? I guess I'm missing your point here.


----------



## bobnielsen

Price increases aren't always across the board. For instance, when TC+ went from $48.99, my bill didn't go up. The DVR fee on my bill only went from $4.99 to $5.99 when I added a second DVR.


----------



## Wolffpack

skyboysea said:


> Maybe you should get familiar with the term oligopoly since that's what the television market is. The number of actors in each field is extremely small, the cost to enter for new actors is huge (if even possible), the risk of collusion is extremely elevated (as the price increase across the board shows). That's why a government intervention is needed. Market laws do not apply to oligopoly because there is no open competition.
> The funny thing about your position is that since you do not want the government to intervene, you are actually supporting the status quo against your own interest.


Maybe you should get familiar with this term. According to Wikipedia the term oligopoly refers to a market condition in which the market is dominated by a few number of sellers. By few number, the definition referrs to 3-4. Are you saying that the number of production companies (the companies that product Good Eats, Mythbusters, American Chopper, CSI, Law and Order and such) are that limited? Are they all produced by the 3-4 companies? Are they all carried by the 3-4 networks?

I guess I'm just very slow in comprehending this oligopoly term you threw out. Please tell me more on how the current broadcasting industry fits into this definition.

I guess my final confusion point to your post is on what grounds would the federal government intervene? Are there any existing law being broken? Or are you proposing new laws be created? I'm just not understanding anything you posted. Color me slow.


----------



## Steve Mehs

dtv757 said:


> this is crazy what is it that every provider has raised prices this year this is crazy. before today i was telling ppl how i have sceen every provider raise there prices except D* but now it looks like i stand corrected.
> 
> this is crazy everthing has gone up.
> 
> LOCAL COX
> analog cable was $43.35 now $46
> 
> FIOS TV
> premier was $39.99 now $42.99
> 
> ECHOSTAR
> ??? i saw there prices went up but i didnt pay attention in detail.
> 
> DIRECTV
> total choice (current customers) was $44.99 now $49.99 (thats crazy)
> total choice (new customers) $39.99 for 12 months.
> 
> internet--------------
> cox internet
> 5/2 was $39.99 now $41.99 (every internet package was jumped up $2)
> 
> verizon dsl (online ordering before 12-1-06)
> 768 $14.99
> 3.0 $29.99
> 
> Dry loop DSL
> 768 $19.99
> 3.0 $34.99
> 
> verizon DSL (after 12-1-06 online ordering)
> 768 $19.99
> 
> dry loop dsl
> 768 $24.99
> 
> VERIZON FIOS DATA (before 12-16-06)
> 5/2 $34.99
> 15/2 $44.99
> 
> verizon FIOS DATA (after 12-16-06
> 5/2 $39.99
> 15/2 $49.99
> 
> so before i could even get fios data in my area the price jumps,
> 
> what is it that caused everthing go up in price this year???


My broadband speed went from 8Mb down/512Kb up to 15Mb down/1Mb up and I will most likely be seeing a DECREASE by about $20, making it $49.95 rather than $69.95. This is what happened in a few Time Warner markets for Premium internet, the speed was dramatically increased and a few months later the price was decreased.

I really hope this does not happen here tough, a $5 or $10 price decrease is fine, but $20 no way. Keep high bandwidth tiers priced so high where only people who really want the increased speed will buy it, not lower it so it looks like a better deal. I'd rather pay $70 for 15Mb that acts like 15Mb not $70 for a 15Mb connection that's dial up speed because every kid on the node is using full bandwidth on Bit Torrent.

While price of standard RR has never decreased, in the 2 years the speed went from 3Mb to 10Mb and remains at $40 or $45. More value for the same amount of money. And if I had a non promotion rate and had cable TV last year this time, my price would have decreased a few bucks, digital cable went up $2 IIRC, but the Sports Tier and HD Tier both decreased a total of $5. Since I subscribe to both of those add on packages, my total bill would have gone down, while most people's went up.


----------



## kokishin

cawras said:


> I don't think anyone is complaining IF we were getting what we paid for. I have an H20 and am still waiting for the promised software upgrade since summer. The H20 people are still not getting their monies worth before the price hike.


I saw the avatar and thought the post was from Earl! Did a triple take.:new_Eyecr


----------



## sp44

so is the OP's post about the new prices correct or not?


----------



## bidger

Verizon FIOS, Dish Network, and the usual round of cable cos have announced price increases. Do you really think there's much of chance that DirecTV _won't_ follow suit?


----------



## harsh

Wolffpack said:


> So are you saying that if you pay MSRP for a HR20 so you own it you are still locked into a 2 year commitment?


Yes, that's what I understand.


----------



## harsh

Wolffpack said:


> Home and autos <> SAT CE equipment. Not a valid comparison. Cable doesn't charge any upfront cost for leased equipment and also doesn't have a commitment.


Cable isn't leasing; they're renting (at least that's what they call it). If you get in on a promotion, there is indeed a commitment. Comcast's "DishOut" program comes with a 16 month commitment and you forfeit $25/month if you don't meet your end of the bargain. Their $99 "Triple Play" bundle has a one year commitment. Cable also charges installation fees, franchise fees, recovery fees and other fees.


> Where I live, wireless telephone you pay for your phone at a subsidized price and you own it. Thus you have a commitment. Just as DTV was run prior to "leasing". I don't have a problem with that. I have a commitment but I own the phone, I'm not leasing it. In fact I'm not aware of any wireless provider that offers a lease program on their phones.


While they don't call it a lease, there is a reason that there is a relatively large "early termination" fee. I can't help but think that it isn't some form of cost recovery on the phone hardware.


> I have a problem paying up front for leased DTV equipment AND being locked into a commitment.


Presumably the commitment in that case is to cover the cost of installing one of the Behemoth dishes and a compatible switch.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sp44 said:


> so is the OP's post about the new prices correct or not?


Yes, the OP is correct that there is going to be a price change.
However, from what I have been told, that all the details have not been "finalized yet", and we should see an official statement from DirecTV in early January.


----------



## DishDog

Did anyone see the Titanium package on D* website? For only 7500.00 a yr. you get unlimited everything plus up to 10 receivers. Such a deal.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1400005


----------



## jonaswan2

DishDog said:


> Did anyone see the Titanium package on D* website? For only 7500.00 a yr. you get unlimited everything plus up to 10 receivers. Such a deal.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1400005


We've known about it since it came out earlier this year. We all suggest Earl get's it.


----------



## Dbadone

I think were all jumping the gun on this one even if there is a price increase none of us except for D* and it's employees know about it until there is a press release. Even if there is one I'm sure it will not be instant and give us time to review our options.


----------



## purtman

DishDog said:


> Did anyone see the Titanium package on D* website? For only 7500.00 a yr. you get unlimited everything plus up to 10 receivers. Such a deal.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1400005


Somehow $625 per month doesn't seem like "such a deal".


----------



## Dbadone

purtman said:


> Somehow $625 per month doesn't seem like "such a deal".


I would think that anyone that could afford the price of that package and have over 10 receivers and receive everything D* has to offer including ppv, all international channels etc would probably think it's a great deal and not be to worried about the monthly price if they could throw around $7,500 a year for TV. Just imagine their utility bills.


----------



## briang5000

JLucPicard said:


> As for a la carte, I can't help but think that we would still not have the ability to choose just specific channels. I think we'd still be having to pay for groups of channels. For instance, Fox, I think, is the provider for Fx, Fox Reality and several other channels, including Fox News, etc. I doubt that it would be set up so we could choose Fx without having to pay for the others as well. Viacom was another "entity" that has been mentioned that has a bundle of channels (USA I think is theirs). Again, I don't think Viacom would allow people to choose to pay for just USA without also paying (in a "Viacom Package") for other Viacom channels that we may just not have any interest in. That's basically what D* and the other providers are dealing with now.


That's why we need ala carte. I shouldn't be forced to pay for ESPN News, ESPN Classic, and ESPN-U when all I really watch is ESPN.

This is like going to the store to buy Sports Illustrated but having to also buy 4 other magazines that I won't read.

Yes, some niche channels may die off if enough people don't buy them in an ala carte system. But if so few people are willing to watch or pay for these channels --- why should we all subsidize them. Especially when the networks keep adding new channels every year. A 200 or 300 channel tier sounds great but you can only watch 1 channel at a time. The package is getting bigger than any reasonable person can swallow. Plus, we're not necessarily asking for these channels. MTV is up to 4 or 5 channels. Lifetime is up to 3 or 4 channels. Nickelodeon is up to 4 or 5 channels.

We don't get to vote on these added channels. They get added to the tiers and the prices rise. The consumer is left out of the loop.

If the trend continues.... I'll seriously consider dropping satellite all together and get by with an antenna and renting DVDs or downloading shows online.

While the cable and sat companies figure out how to deal with their bundles the real story will be when the content providers (the people who make the shows) start selling us what we want to watch directly online. It's already starting to happen with shows available at iTunes and AOL and the Network sites themselves.

It's only a matter of time before a show is released direct to the web. Then you'll see the Cable and Satellite companies take real notice. By then it may be too late for them.


----------



## inazsully

Within the next 12 to 24 months the vast majority of new displays on the market will include an an internal ATSM tuner (most new displays now include it). This means that you can get all local channels available in both SD and HD via antenna. Since the majority of "non" sports HD is on the major networks anyway, perhaps, like me, many subscribers will simply drop "D", Dish, and cable totally. I am lucky to be in a large market, Phoenix, and now receive ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW, and PBSHD via antenna. Of course I would miss ESPN, ESPN2, FSNAZ, especially for Suns and Diamondback games, but my monthly TV bill will be a big fat $0. Maybe that's the message that needs to be sent to the providers. If you have an old H20 can it still be used for OTA with no "D" service?


----------



## RAD

inazsully said:


> Within the next 12 to 24 months the vast majority of new displays on the market will include an an internal ATSM tuner (most new displays now include it).


OK, got to ask, what's ATSM? I've heard of NTSC, ATSC and QAM tuners but not a ATSM.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> Cable isn't leasing; they're renting (at least that's what they call it). If you get in on a promotion, there is indeed a commitment. Comcast's "DishOut" program comes with a 16 month commitment and you forfeit $25/month if you don't meet your end of the bargain. Their $99 "Triple Play" bundle has a one year commitment. Cable also charges installation fees, franchise fees, recovery fees and other fees.


I'm under a 24 month promo, I have no commitment, I wasn't changed an installation fee, franchise fees are to be expected, and I have no idea what a recovery fee is, but I'm not charged one.


----------



## Jeremy W

inazsully said:


> If you have an old H20 can it still be used for OTA with no "D" service?


No.


----------



## Jeremy W

RAD said:


> OK, got to ask, what's ATSM? I've heard of NTSC, ATSC and QAM tuners but not a ATSM.


He obviously just meant to say ATSC.


----------



## harsh

Dbadone said:


> I think were all jumping the gun on this one even if there is a price increase none of us except for D* and it's employees know about it until there is a press release. Even if there is one I'm sure it will not be instant and give us time to review our options.


By the time someone in web page development has some reasonable numbers to work with, you can pretty much bet that they're a go. They don't need to verify that price changes aren't going to break anything in the code and if they did, they'd use the current numbers.

Then again, maybe they're just checking to see if anyone is paying attention. I have to hand it to the OP for catching it.


----------



## harsh

purtman said:


> Somehow $625 per month doesn't seem like "such a deal".


Especially if they are going to shut down PPV for NFLST.


----------



## harsh

briang5000 said:


> That's why we need ala carte. I shouldn't be forced to pay for ESPN News, ESPN Classic, and ESPN-U when all I really watch is ESPN.


Talk to Disney; they're the ones that are making the policies there.


> This is like going to the store to buy Sports Illustrated but having to also buy 4 other magazines that I won't read.


Obviously you haven't been caught up in the TV Guide multi-cover conflagration.


----------



## harsh

Steve Mehs said:


> I have no idea what a recovery fee is, but I'm not charged one.


Comcast has been adding recovery fees to cover the cost of establishing and maintaining RSNs and building out Internet connectivity. Most markets involved are being dinged $2/month.


----------



## cbeckner80

slh66 said:


> I am all for ala cart programming, I dont watch half of the what I call junk channels that I know are raising the price on the packages and so forth.
> I mean really I could do without 5 religous/spiritual channels now sports is another story I want more outdoor hunting fishing etc type programming.
> but I know everyone has their preferences thats why ala cart would be such a success. If I didnt have to pay for all the other crap I might be able to afford a movie channel or 2.
> these are just my opinions and I am not trying to offend anyone by my comments.
> Shawn


Exactly, I am not a sports enthusiast and the sports channels are high cost. I would like to drop the forced ones and thereby reduce my costs. Of course we all would probably have to pay for Lifetime due to the WAF.


----------



## midnight75

cbeckner80 said:


> Exactly, I am not a sports enthusiast and the sports channels are high cost. I would like to drop the forced ones and thereby reduce my costs. Of course we all would probably have to pay for Lifetime due to the WAF.


I agree. I am not a sports fan, & would very much be in favor of a programming tier that does not contain any sports channels. Let the people who want them pay the rate increase & let those who don't want them have the lower rates.


----------



## biz

Star Choice out of Canada offers smaller channel packages, and even individual channels.

I cannot post a link, but google star choice and then pick programming brochure.

If they are doing it, I'd assume D* or E* can?


----------



## inazsully

Sorry, I did mean ATSC. When you consider all the very large market cities that have all locals in HD available over antenna, like, New York, Chicago, Boston, Miami, Pittsburg, Philly, Washington DC, Detroit, Chicago, Indy, Cinncy, Atlanta, Dallas, Houston, San Diego, LA, Frisco, Denver, Portland, Seattle, Phoenix, Minneapolis, Orlando. Tampa, St. Louis, KC, Cleveland, Columbus, Louisville, Sacramento, etc. That would be a huge dent in any providers pocket book if only 10% told them to bite the big one. Much quicker results and more efficient then hoping the government gets involved.


----------



## skinnyJM

I would be OK with the "choice plus w/DVR" for $60, if it includes the Encore group of channels (now that Liberty will be in charge).


----------



## Elistan98

skinnyJM said:


> I would be OK with the "choice plus w/DVR" for $60, if it includes the Encore group of channels (now that Liberty will be in charge).


With the increase other providers are having in prices, i doubt we will get more channels just because the prices are going up regardless of whose in charge.


----------



## Paul Secic

FLWingNut said:


> I won't. I don't care about HD.
> 
> Just another example of how all our needs are different. I don't have HD, don't plan to get it for years, and am not interested in paying more so others can have have it.


Same here, no HD and couldn't care less!


----------



## MikeR7

I couldn't care less about standard definition programming now that I have HD. So there. Pay up boys!


----------



## Wolffpack

MikeR7 said:


> I couldn't care less about standard definition programming now that I have HD. So there. Pay up boys!


But HD's only what, 10 channels? You can do without the remaining 240 SD channels?


----------



## rid0617

Mark Holtz said:


> _sigh_... at which point does one say that television is too expensive and cut the cable.
> 
> It's not the fault of Dish or DirecTV, it's the fault of the content providers, E$PN, and R$Ns. They won't categorize the channels and allow me to drop the channels I don't want to pay for.


I have already made that decision. They refuse to let us choose channels we want. We are forced to pay increases in programming costs for channel we never watch. I signed up with directv a month after they went in business and total choice was $19.99. TV is not that good that I am going to pay this much money. Yes the cost of operation may have went up but what about the cost of labor that went down by employing all those foreign call centers that cost barely anything and no benefits?

My property taxes have went up, utilities went up, gas goes up daily and credit card interest went up. My disability check did not go up enough to cover it all. As long as their is a CEO somewhere making millions of dollars I chose not to be part of his salary. They have no motivation to stop as long as customer keep paying the increases just to have TV. I'm from the VHF only generation. UHF haden't even been invented. We didn't need to pay to watch TV then and I'm about tired of it now.


----------



## rid0617

biz said:


> Star Choice out of Canada offers smaller channel packages, and even individual channels.
> 
> I cannot post a link, but google star choice and then pick programming brochure.
> 
> If they are doing it, I'd assume D* or E* can?


I wish our government would loosen up and let us watch Star Choice or BellExpressvu. Better packages and they advertise getting distant channels for time shifting of shows you might miss.


----------



## midnight75

Wolffpack said:


> But HD's only what, 10 channels? You can do without the remaining 240 SD channels?


Exactly! I have no HD & have no plans of getting HD in the near future. If these price hikes are to pay for that, then why do I have to pay more???? Let the people who have HD pay for it!


----------



## jmbrooks

midnight75 said:


> Exactly! I have no HD & have no plans of getting HD in the near future. If these price hikes are to pay for that, then why do I have to pay more???? Let the people who have HD pay for it!


Last I checked, to get HD channels DOES cost more!!


----------



## Drew2k

jmbrooks said:


> Last I checked, to get HD channels DOES cost more!!


Not necessarily.

If you subscribe to HBO package, you get HBO-HD for no additional monthly fee. Same for local networks - if you pay to receive locals, you get the HD locals for no additional fee.

All you need is a HD receiver, and many people have even been able to get them for free.

So to get HD channels does not always cost more.


----------



## Steve Mehs

On cable, 10 of the 16 HD channels are included in regular digital at no extra charge as long as you have an HD box, the HD Tier only gives you 4 more channels and then there's HBO HD and Showtime HD. I'd like to thank the good folks of the Rochester/Finger Lakes region for subsidizing my HD programming, you guys rock


----------



## DblD_Indy

cawras said:


> I don't think anyone is complaining IF we were getting what we paid for. I have an H20 and am still waiting for the promised software upgrade since summer. The H20 people are still not getting their monies worth before the price hike.


AMEN!


----------



## midnight75

jmbrooks said:


> Last I checked, to get HD channels DOES cost more!!


Go back & re-read my post. I do not have HD & have no plans of getting it in the near future. What I said is IF these price hikes are to pay for the new satellites for HD content, then why should I pay for them? Let those who have HD pay for them.


----------



## ScoBuck

Wolffpack said:


> But HD's only what, 10 channels? You can do without the remaining 240 SD channels?


Honestly, I can do without 238 of them. Just leave me CNN and FNC - you can keep ALL of the other SD channels IMO.

All I would want is HD lils. HD RSN, and ESPN-HD and I'm good to go. But just like EVERY other one of these threads, there are unlimited opinions and NEVER will everyone be satisfied.

The peeps who state NO intention of having HD - what are they going to watch when EVERYTHING is changed over?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

midnight75 said:


> Go back & re-read my post. I do not have HD & have no plans of getting it in the near future. What I said is IF these price hikes are to pay for the new satellites for HD content, then why should I pay for them? Let those who have HD pay for them.


This sounds like the argument for not wanting to pay more taxes to fund a school budget. "Why should I have to pay more taxes when I don't have kids-or kids that attend public schools."
I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with ya. Just making a post.


----------



## ScoBuck

HDTVsportsfan said:


> This sounds like the argument for not wanting to pay more taxes to fund a school budget. "Why should I have to pay more taxes when I don't have kids-or kids that attend public schools."
> I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with ya. Just making a post.


Or lets take it a little further up the sat path. I don't watch any of the SD channels from the 110 bird, so I don't want to have to pay for that satellite. Of course, thats an ABSURD comment, but so was the one about paying for the HD technology the other member made.

If the cost of designing, funding, building, launching, and implementing new technology couldn't be borne by the entire sub population, it could NEVER come to fruition. And the migration to HD is well under way, and those peeps should see that CLEAR AS DAY. They can always go free-to-air and put up their rabbit ears I guess.


----------



## jjcaudle

ApK said:


> Maybe their employees want health insurance and to put gas in their cars?
> 
> These are not charities or public services, these are for-profit entertainment companies. Why are so many people acting like this is first time they've encountered Capitalism?
> 
> (plus in DTV's case, they have to recoup all the money they lost reimbursing people for the R15 problems!)
> 
> ApK


 Maybe they should have had the R15 functional when they issued it instead of dumping TIVO?


----------



## Incog-Neato

Yes, new packages, pricing and new customer promotions beginning of February. TC will be gone (haven't been told yet what the new package will be called or will include).


sp44 said:


> so is the OP's post about the new prices correct or not?


----------



## JLucPicard

MisterEd said:


> Yes, new packages, pricing and new customer promotions beginning of February.


So according to D*s time table, I can expect a price increse around, what, August 31? !rolling


----------



## dodge boy

JLucPicard said:


> So according to D*s time table, I can expect a price increse around, what, August 31? !rolling


Not when it comes to their wallet.


----------



## Pink Fairy

JLucPicard said:


> So according to D*s time table, I can expect a price increse around, what, August 31? !rolling


!Devil_lol !Devil_lol :uglyhamme :uglyhamme


----------



## rid0617

According to the web site they are so proud of their newest channels. Style TV and Gems TV. Style for women and gays, Gems for more shopping channels. Somehow I'm missing the shared excitement


----------



## Steve Mehs

Wasn't Gems TV on for a while? I thought that was on when I had DirecTV.


----------



## Jhon69

ScoBuck said:


> Honestly, I can do without 238 of them. Just leave me CNN and FNC - you can keep ALL of the other SD channels IMO.
> 
> All I would want is HD lils. HD RSN, and ESPN-HD and I'm good to go. But just like EVERY other one of these threads, there are unlimited opinions and NEVER will everyone be satisfied.
> 
> The peeps who state NO intention of having HD - what are they going to watch when EVERYTHING is changed over?


If "everything" is changed over to HD and mind you that's a very BIG "IF".Because
the changeover in Feb.2009 says digital not HD.The people that don't want it will watch downrezzed HD if SD is not available.Which by the way to me the picture looks better than regular SD.


----------



## Jhon69

rid0617 said:


> According to the web site they are so proud of their newest channels. Style TV and Gems TV. Style for women and gays, Gems for more shopping channels. Somehow I'm missing the shared excitement


That's because your not me!.


----------



## ApK

Jhon69 said:


> If "everything" is changed over to HD and mind you that's a very BIG "IF".Because
> the changeover in Feb.2009 says digital not HD.The people that don't want it will watch downrezzed HD if SD is not available.Which by the way to me the picture looks better than regular SD.


Right, there's no plans at all to make everything HD, and even the all digital stuff (which we DTVers have anyway) keeps getting pushed back. I predict either we see a lot of set top boxes hit the shelves in the coming year or it will get pushed again.

Nonetheless, for myself (and I'm betting for most of us who say we are not interested in HD) I mean I'm not interested in HD TODAY. I can't afford a good HD TV yet, and I can't afford to replace my DVD library even if the titles were available and the format choice was clear, so I CERTAINLY have no interesting in buying HD equipment NOW that will only be improved and cheaper in the future.

Next year, or the year after that, or the year after that WHEN I get HDTV, and I will, THEN I will see what equipment is out, who has the best service and what kind of deal I can get.


----------



## Wolffpack

Jhon69 said:


> That's because your not me!.


Is that really called for? rid0617 simply stated he wasn't excited about the "new" channels. He's obviously not you. He obviously doesn't speak for anyone other than himself and he didn't try to. If you like these channels and are excited, can't you simply post that fact without jumping on someone else's post? All comments are welcome but why take the time to quote someone else and then make the statement you did? Just post your opinion.

How about we try to be nice to one another here?


----------



## Drew2k

Wolffpack said:


> Is that really called for? rid0617 simply stated he wasn't excited about the "new" channels. He's obviously not you. He obviously doesn't speak for anyone other than himself and he didn't try to. If you like these channels and are excited, can't you simply post that fact without jumping on someone else's post? All comments are welcome but why take the time to quote someone else and then make the statement you did? Just post your opinion.
> 
> How about we try to be nice to one another here?


Wow, I'm not sure if I'm sensitive today, or you are, but you're jumping on Jhon69 who posted a 6-word reply, obviously meant in good humor? Did you see the grinning smiley?

I just don't get how the post in question could even be construed as mean.

Or maybe your didn't take Jhon69's post the way I did ...

Well, everyone is entitle do different interpretations.

I suppose someone could also be really upset at rid0617, who's post could be interpreted as implying that the only ones who'd be excited about the style channel are gays and women. That could offend some straight men who like the channel, couldn't it?


----------



## Wolffpack

drew2k said:


> Wow, I'm not sure if I'm sensitive today, or you are, but you're jumping on Jhon69 who posted a 6-word reply, obviously meant in good humor? Did you see the grinning smiley?
> 
> I just don't get how the post in question could even be construed as mean.
> 
> Or maybe your didn't take Jhon69's post the way I did ...
> 
> Well, everyone is entitle do different interpretations.
> 
> I suppose someone could also be really upset at rid0617, who's post could be interpreted as implying that the only ones who'd be excited about the style channel are gays and women. That could offend some straight men who like the channel, couldn't it?


From what you state, I probably did over react to Jhon69's post. In general I view  ,:lol: ,:hurah: ,:grin: as good humor and  as not so good humor but more of a humor. Guess that's one of the problems with those emtiocons. I appoligize if I took the message in the wrong context.


----------



## Drew2k

Wolffpack, that's cool. Thanks for following up. I was hoping your custom user title wasn't meant to be taken literally! :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack

drew2k said:


> Wolffpack, that's cool. Thanks for following up. I was hoping your custom user title wasn't meant to be taken literally! :lol:


Hey, no problem. I mis-read posts as much as anyone and if I got it wrong, I don't have a problem with that. The user title is from Seinfeld, Remember George's gym teacher with the yellow teeth? "Can't Stand-ya". :grin:


----------



## agreer

Why do we need 80+ sports channels? there is never a time when each one has a live event - hell, ESPN shoves most of their good college games onto PPV in favor of bowling reruns and poker on ESPN2, classic news and U...All of the RSNs block out the out of market pro sports and even college games from time to time and so on...why is it, living in an area where Chicago and Indianapolis RSNs are considered local, I still cant watch most of the Chicago events without a PPV subscribtion?

What I am saying is that with so many channels, I should be able to turn on TV at any time and find a decent, live or recent pro or major college game...but you cant without PPV, so what is the point of all the sports channels if you just havve to pay again to...i dunno...watch sports?

Give me Comedy Centeral, NFL Net and ST and about 10 other basic channels like History, Discovery and CNN, and I would be just fine...and so would a LOT of other folks!


----------



## Que

Well it was in the mail today..... $49.99 I guess I will drop one of the DVR that I don't really use in the basement.


----------



## DawgLink

agreer said:


> Why do we need 80+ sports channels? there is never a time when each one has a live event - hell, ESPN shoves most of their good college games onto PPV in favor of bowling reruns and poker on ESPN2, classic news and U...All of the RSNs block out the out of market pro sports and even college games from time to time and so on...why is it, living in an area where Chicago and Indianapolis RSNs are considered local, I still cant watch most of the Chicago events without a PPV subscribtion?
> 
> What I am saying is that with so many channels, I should be able to turn on TV at any time and find a decent, live or recent pro or major college game...but you cant without PPV, so what is the point of all the sports channels if you just havve to pay again to...i dunno...watch sports?
> 
> Give me Comedy Centeral, NFL Net and ST and about 10 other basic channels like History, Discovery and CNN, and I would be just fine...and so would a LOT of other folks!


Honestly, I am really hoping that more regular channels like E, Comedy Central, TBS, ext....go HD soon and DirecTV can handle them


----------



## James Long

Que said:


> Well it was in the mail today..... $49.99 I guess I will drop one of the DVR that I don't really use in the basement.


On a bill or on a promotional piece that was mailed to you?


----------



## jamieh1

I have not seen anywhere any thing on new prices or packages, is there anything thats shows this?

Or what is the prices that are coming out?


----------



## lmurphy

See the very first post.


----------



## Dalek1963

Hi,
I have seen information, don't have the details. I'll be trained on this latter this month, with an anticipated roll out for new customers some time in Feb. From what I understand anyone activated before then will continue to get the Total choice packages as they are now



jamielee said:


> I have not seen anywhere any thing on new prices or packages, is there anything thats shows this?
> 
> Or what is the prices that are coming out?


----------



## Que

James Long said:


> On a bill or on a promotional piece that was mailed to you?


Sorry that was at $44.99 on the bill. I looked at it wrong.

[edit] Looking back at my bills.

1998 Total choice PLATINUM 47.99
1999 Total Choice $29.99
2000 Total Choice $31.99
2003 Total Choice $33.99 
2004 Total Choice $36.99
2005 Total Choice $41.99
2006 Total Choice $44.99


----------



## agreer

Que said:


> Sorry that was at $44.99 on the bill. I looked at it wrong.
> 
> [edit] Looking back at my bills.
> 
> 1998 Total choice PLATINUM 47.99
> 1999 Total Choice $29.99
> 2000 Total Choice $31.99
> 2003 Total Choice $33.99
> 2004 Total Choice $36.99
> 2005 Total Choice $41.99
> 2006 Total Choice $44.99


Let me (if I dare) stand up for D* here: first, adjusted for inflation, 29.99 in 1999 is about $35.00 now so the increase is $10

Second: they have added a ton of channels so, when inflation is considered, the $/ch is realy close -- the problem is something that D really cant control; it is all of the bull**** channels tied to the carriage of prime channels: Lets say just for the sake of argument that Viacom wants (fictional channel) VH1-Polka added, the tell D and E that if they don't offer in their lower tier packs, they cant offer Comedy Central or MTV...the content providers are screwing everyone because they sell ads basid on POSSIBLE viewers...it behooves them to get their channel into the loest pack available.


----------



## Dalek1963

Hi, 
You never know people like polka, so there might actualy be a Vh1 Polka in the works muwahahahaha



agreer said:


> Let me (if I dare) stand up for D* here: first, adjusted for inflation, 29.99 in 1999 is about $35.00 now so the increase is $10
> 
> Second: they have added a ton of channels so, when inflation is considered, the $/ch is realy close -- the problem is something that D really cant control; it is all of the bull**** channels tied to the carriage of prime channels: Lets say just for the sake of argument that Viacom wants (fictional channel) VH1-Polka added, the tell D and E that if they don't offer in their lower tier packs, they cant offer Comedy Central or MTV...the content providers are screwing everyone because they sell ads basid on POSSIBLE viewers...it behooves them to get their channel into the loest pack available.


----------



## papa_azteca

Paul Secic said:


> Same here, no HD and couldn't care less!


Yes but many broadcasters are now filming in HD and this costs more. I remember reading somewhere that a local news truck to film in HD was like $25K more than filming the same broadcast in SD. Imagine the costs associated with national networks. And don't underestimate the power of the DVR. I can't remember the last time I actually watched a commercial. Advertising is how companies make money for their productions but many know that their commercials are not being watched. Thus higher costs for them, means higher costs for cable/sat companies, means an increase in our bills.


----------



## harsh

papa_azteca said:


> I remember reading somewhere that a local news truck to film in HD was like $25K more than filming the same broadcast in SD.


That's a relative drop in the bucket when you're talking about a $500-750K van. The reality is that much of the current gear is HD useable but they can't do HD to flash memory like they currently do with SD.


----------



## steveymac

hey! just thought i'd add, that today when i went to directv.com and logged into my account i was presented an offer called choice extra(54.99), when i declined it, i was taken to a page to change my programming and it said that my current package is no longer available(Total choice basic).. the only base packages were family and premier(total choice was not in the names).. .what gives?


----------



## harsh

steveymac said:


> hey! just thought i'd add, that today when i went to directv.com and logged into my account i was presented an offer called choice extra(54.99), when i declined it, i was taken to a page to change my programming and it said that my current package is no longer available(Total choice basic).. the only base packages were family and premier(total choice was not in the names).. .what gives?


Check again. This thread happened as a result of short-lived "preview".

According to the OP, there was a "Choice" package which would seem to be the equivalent of the Total Choice package. I can't imagine putting the entry price to a comprehensive package at $55/month. I thought only cable did that.

Maybe the old packages are going to be retired after all. Let's hope this is all just the web design team playing April Fools on us.


----------



## SParker

I just looked and mine said Total Choice Extra... weird.


----------



## Dalek1963

Hi,
The "old" packages will be retired soon, but only for new customers who sign up after a certain date, and if exsisting customers decide to change their package, since the details haven't been made public yet, that's all I'll say at this point.


----------



## Lightsluvr

HarleyD said:


> Yet another reason not to upgrade to the HR20 and get locked into a 2 year commitment at this time.
> Now this significant rate hike may be in the wings.
> 
> Maybe there will be more channels bundled with the more expensive packages to justify the increase...like the REELZ west coast feed (yippee!) or LOGO2.
> 
> *sigh*


I get the humor...:lol: I was debating whether to get the TC Plus package...Thought maybe I'd like the additional Discovery channels and maybe DIY...then I researched LOGO - sorry I'll have to miss out on that one...

LL


----------



## Bofurley

Where are you all finding this information?\
I just checked the DTV web site, and it shows the following:
Total Choice $44.99
Total Choice Plus $49.99
Total Choice Premiere $99.99
I also logged in to my account, and it still shows that I have Total Choice @ $44.99
I cannot find any Total Choice Extra!
Any clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## Twitami

Bofurley said:


> Where are you all finding this information?\
> I just checked the DTV web site, and it shows the following:
> Total Choice $44.99
> Total Choice Plus $49.99
> Total Choice Premiere $99.99
> I also logged in to my account, and it still shows that I have Total Choice @ $44.99
> I cannot find any Total Choice Extra!
> Any clarification would be appreciated.


Wait till early Feb.


----------



## harsh

Dalek1963 said:


> Hi,
> The "old" packages will be retired soon, but only for new customers who sign up after a certain date, and if exsisting customers decide to change their package, since the details haven't been made public yet, that's all I'll say at this point.


Given that the DirecTV website was apparently coercing an existing subscriber to change to one of the new plans, I think a definitive explanation is in order from someone.


----------



## LOBO2999

Just saw this over at Satguys
New Prices Effective Feb 6, 2007 - includes Local Channels



Family - 40 Channels $29.99
Choice 140 Channels 49.99 Basic Package
Choice Extra 185 Channels 54.99
Plus 185 Channels 59.99 with DVR service
Plus HD 195 Channels 69.99 with DVR & HD Access
Premier 250 Channels 99.99 with DVR service
HBO 13.00
High Definition
Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition
service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are
expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding
lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports
subscription packages.
New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they
choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the “HD
Access Fee”). This fee will be required anytime a leased HD receiver is activated on a customer’s account.
The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming
within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ SuperFan™
package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get
HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers
local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


----------



## woodyww

LOBO2999 said:


> Just saw this over at Satguys
> New Prices Effective Feb 6, 2007 - includes Local Channels
> 
> Family - 40 Channels $29.99
> Choice 140 Channels 49.99 Basic Package
> Choice Extra 185 Channels 54.99
> Plus 185 Channels 59.99 with DVR service
> Plus HD 195 Channels 69.99 with DVR & HD Access
> Premier 250 Channels 99.99 with DVR service
> HBO 13.00
> High Definition
> Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition
> service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are
> expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding
> lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports
> subscription packages.
> New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they
> choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the "HD
> Access Fee"). This fee will be required anytime a leased HD receiver is activated on a customer's account.
> The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming
> within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ SuperFan™
> package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get
> HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers
> local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


I see a total of 185 channels for Plus and 195 channels for Plus HD. That indicates to me that there will be 10 HD Channels for $10 a month. If I'm not mistaken the present channel count for the HD package is 7. Are we getting 3 new HD channels on Feb 6?


----------



## Car1181

Que said:


> Well it was in the mail today..... $49.99 I guess I will drop one of the DVR that I don't really use in the basement.


Do they plan on charging the DVR fee per DVR?? I didn't see that in any of these posts. How would dropping one of your DVR's help? Or are all your boxes DVR's and you are talking about the lease fee of $4.99? If they plan to charge per DVR that could be a big issue with me.


----------



## gpg

I'll bet DirecTV probably counts channels 95, 96 and 99 as part of the new HD technology package. I don't think D* can add any new HD channels until the new sats go up later this year.


----------



## carl6

LOBO2999 said:


> Just saw this over at Satguys
> New Prices Effective Feb 6, 2007 - includes Local Channels
> 
> New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they
> choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the "HD
> Access Fee"). This fee will be required anytime a leased HD receiver is activated on a customer's account.


This could be read to mean $10.99 per account, or it could be read to mean $10.99 per HD receiver. Anyone know which?

Carl


----------



## bonscott87

I posted this elsewhere, I'll just copy it.

*IF* this means there won't be a separate HD package then I think this is good. Once they add 50+ HD channels over the next year or so, it would be a tough pill to swallow to then pay an additional...say...$30 for an HD package. So what they are doing here is spreading the cost around a bit with the "HD Access" fee to all accounts with an HD receiver and this then allows you to simply get:
1) Any stand alone HD channels (i.e. HDNet)
2) If you get the SD channel, then you get the HD channel if available. This makes it nice and simple actually since I think most new HD channels will simply be HD versions of SD channels we already pay for.

I think this is actually a good idea and I like it.


----------



## Car1181

bonscott87 said:


> I think this is actually a good idea and I like it.


I think it's a good idea too if it's per account. But if it's per HD receiver I have a problem with it. I'm upgrading (if you want to call it that. Some would disagree.) from my HR10 to the HR20 in February. I get to keep the HR10 but I don't have a second HD TV so I will be using it as an additional DVR for SD programming only. Will they be charging a second $10.99 because it is still an HD reciever?? Hope not.


----------



## briang5000

Currently I pay $76.94 a month (before taxes)
Total Choice - $44.99
HD - $9.99
DVR - $5.99
Extra Receiver - $4.99
Leased Receiver - $4.99
Protection Plan - $5.99

Assuming I don't take the upgrade to Extra it looks like my bill goes up $5.00.
If I move to the Extra option -- my bill goes up $10

Is that right?


----------



## BillyBob_jcv

Does Premier include HD access? Or is it $99.95 + $10.99?


----------



## redfiver

It appears that premiere does not include HD, you'll have to add that in. Which seems a bit silly to me. Shouldn't the 'premiere' package include HD?


----------



## hornetsfan30m

if this was true they have to give u 30 days they will go into effect March 1

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## James Long

D* currently has 10 HD channels ... including HBO, Showtime and PPV.

Looks like Plus becomes Extra and a new Plus adding DVR service is created.
Nice to see this in writing ... off to the other thread!


----------



## bonscott87

My bill will go up $4 a month.

Currently:
TC/Plus - $50
DVR fee - $6
HD - $10
--------------------
Total - $66

So the new package will be Plus with HD for $70

Still cheaper then the 2 rate increases cable has had in the past year.


----------



## jeffloby

Surely to goodness they are not going to charge 10.99 per HD receiver. Anyone know?


----------



## Que

Car1181 said:


> Do they plan on charging the DVR fee per DVR?? I didn't see that in any of these posts. How would dropping one of your DVR's help? Or are all your boxes DVR's and you are talking about the lease fee of $4.99? If they plan to charge per DVR that could be a big issue with me.


Extra Receiver - $4.99 -Mine are all own.

I don't use it that much down stairs. So when my rates go up I'll just disconnect it.


----------



## Que

jeffloby said:


> Surely to goodness they are not going to charge 10.99 per HD receiver. Anyone know?


Heck I will not even pay $9.99 for D* HD-lite. Not until they get enough bandwidth and I see that CH75 (TNTHD) does not show "Come back later"..... I'll stick with OTA.


----------



## Que

> Channels being removed from the former "TOTAL CHOICE" package and moved to "EXTRA":
> E!
> G4
> OLN=VERSUS
> Golf
> Discovery Health
> ESPN Classic
> National Geographic
> Fuel TV
> Speed
> Fox Reality
> Sleuth
> WGN
> Oxygen


:/ I have Total Choice. I pay $44.99. So if I want to watch E!, OLN and Speed I will have to pay $10.00 more a month?


----------



## mwl001

I've been thinking about ditching D* for awhile now (I'm fed up with Sunday Ticket prices, and won't miss it much either way) -- if our package prices go up, what are my chances about cancelling my commitment? Can't I call them and say I can no longer afford it? As a plan B, anyone have any luck saying they can no longer receive the satellite signal? I may be moving soon so I'd wait until then.

Thanks.


----------



## captain_video

The part about the HD access fee is somewhat confusing. It does sound like they want to charge you $10.99 per month for each HD receiver you add to your account. It also sounds like we're going to get charged for the HD package whether we want it or not. This sucks for HDTivo and HR20 owners that only use their DVRs to record OTA HD content and not the HD offerings from DTV. 

If you already subscribe to the HD package then it's another price increase of $1.00 per month. I don't have a problem with the increase as long as they add more channels to the lineup but since I don't have an mpeg4 receiver I doubt that they'll be adding any more mpeg2 HD channels. I haven't added an mpeg4 receiver or DVR because I've been waiting to see which direction DTV is heading and I have no intention of increasing my commitment to another two years. I've got less than a year to go on my current extension and FIOS is looming right around the corner in my neighborhood and is looking better every day.


----------



## dallascontractor

I think we only pay mirror fee for each receiver after first. I can not see paying programing for each receiver, every one one cancel for breach of contract or cancel other receiver, which we would not use . Imange what they would lose in money with that move.


----------



## terryfoster

Que said:


> :/ I have Total Choice. I pay $44.99. So if I want to watch E!, OLN and Speed I will have to pay $10.00 more a month?


Yeah, I'm not too happy about that change (plus ESPN Classic) either. A $5 rate change plus a "required" $5 package change to maintain my available channels is a pretty hefty increase. I had no need for the channels in TC+ so they have no added value to me.


----------



## James Long

Hmmm ...
Today TC is $44.99
After the increase TC is $49.99 with 13 less channels
TC with those channels (and others) called TC Extra will be $54.99.

I do like the flat DVR fee (per account) and the way I read the "HD Technology Fee" it should also be per account (if you have an active HD receiver you get the fee). And the top of the line package didn't change from $99.99? That is sweet.

D* does seem to want to force people into higher packages. Raising prices only on lower tiers and moving channels up a tier is an effective way of doing that.


----------



## bonscott87

mwl001 said:


> I've been thinking about ditching D* for awhile now (I'm fed up with Sunday Ticket prices, and won't miss it much either way) -- if our package prices go up, what are my chances about cancelling my commitment? Can't I call them and say I can no longer afford it? As a plan B, anyone have any luck saying they can no longer receive the satellite signal? I may be moving soon so I'd wait until then.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, Dish is raising up their prices as well, similar increases and of course cable increases at least as much every year.

So you won't be gaining a whole lot. But if another provider gives you more for less with all things else being equal, by all means, go get the better deal.


----------



## gomezma1

Can people opt out of their contract if they don't want to pay the increase?


----------



## bonscott87

gomezma1 said:


> Can people opt out of their contract if they don't want to pay the increase?


No.


----------



## gio12

and I asked if my pricing or channels are changing and they said NO. This is for new Customers. MY pricing and programming did not change last time when pricing changed. I am still on the TC+ package for 2000.

I asked if pricing here to change if I activated new equipment. Also a NO. Just the commitment depending on the equipment.

I for got to ask if new customers who get the NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels stil pay a $10.99 access fee.

Here is what I pay:
TC+ $48.99 (locals is $5 of this rate.)
HD $9.99
DVR $5.99

Total: $65.97


----------



## ClubSteeler

gomezma1 said:


> Can people opt out of their contract if they don't want to pay the increase?


I owuld think they have to honor your contract just like you do, and they will not raise your prices until your contract expires.

For example, I have a phone plan from Nextel that is much better than any of their plans right now for 2 phones, but they are still honoring my plan even though a new customer could not get that plan.

They keep mailing me incentives to sign another contract, but I think I'd rather just keep my current plan instead.


----------



## NYHeel

James Long said:


> Hmmm ...
> Today TC is $44.99
> After the increase TC is $49.99 with 13 less channels
> TC with those channels (and others) called TC Extra will be $54.99.
> 
> I do like the flat DVR fee (per account) and the way I read the "HD Technology Fee" it should also be per account (if you have an active HD receiver you get the fee). And the top of the line package didn't change from $99.99? That is sweet.
> 
> D* does seem to want to force people into higher packages. Raising prices only on lower tiers and moving channels up a tier is an effective way of doing that.


Wow this is really making me angry. I currently have the the TC package at 44.99 plus HD service at 9.99 plus DVR service at 5.99 + 3 extra receivers at 14.97.

Now not only does my package go up 5 dollars but now I need to pay an extra $5 on top of that (I really like ESPN Classic) to get back the channels they took away. Plus there's an extra $1 on the HD package. So basically my price raises $11, an increase of 14.5% and I get nothing extra (at least that I want). That's huge. I have always said that I wouldn't switch from Directv until my modified SD Tivos broke down but I have to consider Fios even if I'm giving up the Tivos.


----------



## bonscott87

gio12 said:


> and I asked if my pricing or channels are changing and they said NO. This is for new Customers. MY pricing and programming did not change last time when pricing changed. I am still on the TC+ package for 2000.


Actually you are right. The last time the packages changed, 2003 or so, they allowed current customers to stay at the old rate for a year. After that then they were switched to the new (current) rate. Sounds like they may do the same now.


----------



## Wolffpack

I would think that if I have 16 months left in a 24 month commitment, my price should remain the same for the next 16 months. Isn't the commitment a contract? I really don't see how we can be locked into a commitment for which the price can be increased at any time.


----------



## skessel

Wolffpack said:


> I would think that if I have 16 months left in a 24 month commitment, my price should remain the same for the next 16 months. Isn't the commitment a contract? I really don't see how we can be locked into a commitment for which the price can be increased at any time.


I agree, I am not sure what the contract actually states but it doesn't seem fair to me that they can increase the prices and not give me a choice to opt out of my contract.

It is an extreme example, but following that logic they could charge $200 a month for the basic package and say "Sorry, you have a contract, pay up". Since the breakup penalty fees are lower than that it is unlikely that they would ever do that but that doesn't mean that they can't.... strange.

Having said this, I love D* and I'm planning to pay for any increase as long as is relatively reasonable.

SK


----------



## Que

bonscott87 said:


> Actually you are right. The last time the packages changed, 2003 or so, they allowed current customers to stay at the old rate for a year. After that then they were switched to the new (current) rate. Sounds like they may do the same now.


Mine changed. Although I did get HR10 so maybe that why?



> 1998 Total choice PLATINUM 47.99
> 1999 Total Choice $29.99
> 2000 Total Choice $31.99
> 2003 Total Choice $33.99
> 2004 Total Choice $36.99
> 2005 Total Choice $41.99
> 2006 Total Choice $44.99


----------



## dlt4

So let me get this straight.

I currently have TC with a DVR. Since I want to keep Speed, I will probably switch to the new EXTRA package.

BUT, if I understand the new pricing correctly, I will actually have to switch to the PLUS package to get both Speed and keep my DVR service. Do I have this right? Does the new CHOICE package at $50 include DVR service? I assume not.

If so, that's $15 more per month, which is pushing me to the point of exploring my options with cable, as much as I dislike that thought.:nono2:


----------



## steveymac

oh gee... i noticed in the article that a poster linked to at multichannel.com that the increase is only $3 for current customers... are the removing of channels from total choice also for current customers? if so i'm gonna be ticked, they are removing some of my favorite channels(speed, and national geographic)... 

SO, if i upgrade to total choice plus( i have a DVR too) before the rate increase, what will happen? will i just be charged the $3 increase on march 1, in adition to the $5 i'd be paying for the upgrade today? i'm confused... sigh


----------



## packfan909

Another question here. If one signs up for the PLUS HD package does that already include the HD Access Fee in the package?

Also, are the promos open to existing customers to entice them into a new contract?


----------



## harsh

Wolffpack said:


> I would think that if I have 16 months left in a 24 month commitment, my price should remain the same for the next 16 months. Isn't the commitment a contract? I really don't see how we can be locked into a commitment for which the price can be increased at any time.


Why on Earth would the price be held? The commitment is an agreement that you make to a particular level of service or better. It allows for you to change service levels up or down at will as long as you don't go below a minimum.

All this talk of holding prices isn't mentioned in any of the agreements that I've seen. It all seems like so much wishful thinking.

Again, I'm calling for someone of authority at DirecTV to make a clear statement as to what is going on. The information is dribbling out and clearly, there are many who don't understand who these new prices apply to. I don't think that it is to much to ask to have someone issue a statement to settle the dust of speculation.


----------



## steveymac

harsh said:


> Why on Earth would the price be held? The commitment is an agreement that you make to a particular level of service or better. It allows for you to change service levels up or down at will as long as you don't go below a minimum.
> 
> All this talk of holding prices isn't mentioned in any of the agreements that I've seen. It all seems like so much wishful thinking.
> 
> Again, I'm calling for someone of authority at DirecTV to make a clear statement as to what is going on. The information is dribbling out and clearly, there are many who don't understand who these new prices apply to. I don't think that it is to much to ask to have someone issue a statement to settle the dust of speculation.


maybe we could be allowed to terminate the agreement without penalty, like cingular allowed its customers to do when they raised the text messaging rates(i can't remember the source, but I know its true as my sister did this)...


----------



## hiker

packfan909 said:


> Another question here. If one signs up for the PLUS HD package does that already include the HD Access Fee in the package?
> 
> Also, are the promos open to existing customers to entice them into a new contract?


My take on it is yes. HD Access Fee gets you what the old HD package did (ESPNHD, DSCHD,etc.) plus it is required to get HD channels of premiums, locals and HD SundayTicket. So PLUS *HD* or any pkg with "HD" includes the HD Access Fee. DishNet does a similar thing so I'm guessing this is D*'s answer to DishNet.


----------



## terryfoster

I'm pretty sure the fine print for the service agreement said, "Rates subject to change." 

I talked to a CSR and he says current customers will be grandfathered in as long as you don't make a programming change. So those on TC will get the channels that are now available with TC. This is consistent with what others have said, but I did talk to a CSR that admitted they haven't been fully trained on these new packages.

So, slow down, take a deep breath and wait a few more days or so when some kind of official word comes out.

Now the question will be, when they add new HD channels will we need to make a change to ensure we get all the new HD channels?


----------



## dlt4

terryfoster said:


> I talked to a CSR and he says current customers will be grandfathered in as long as you don't make a programming change.


But I wonder if I'll get to keep my DVR service at the same price along with my TC package.


----------



## hiker

I hope we learn soon before the effective date whether the new Premier pkg includes the HD Access Fee since there is no "Premier HD" mentioned. Makes no sense that every other pkg would have an HD version.


----------



## JLucPicard

A couple of impressions that I got from what I read that I may be off on or missed something, but...

My understanding of the HD fee thing is $10.99 per month on the account (similar to what they are doing now with the DVR fee), not $10.99 per piece of HD equipment. I think what is causing some confusion is a somewhat poorly worded way of saying, if you upgrade your account from non-HD to HD (I think they worded it as "if you add an HD receiver" or something like that - I didn't go back to look) you will be paying $10.99 for the HD feature.

Also, I thought I read that pricing would remain the same for current subscribers until such time that they make changes to their package (add or subtract premiums, switch package levels, add equipment). I doubt that is a lifetime thing (i.e. if I never change anything, I will always pay what I am today), but I don't think current subscribers will automatically be bumped up from what they are paying now as long as they don't change anything.

I believe this is all separate from the commitment issue. Assuming I'm right in the above paragraph, if you have 20 months remaining on your commitment, and you stay where you're at for six months, I believe your bill should not change in February when they institute the new pricing structure. But if six months from now you choose to add a premium channel, that would cause you to fall under the new pricing structure.

That's not to say that they don't set a date (like a year from now or something) and move everybody to the new pricing, but I think there intention is to keep things as is for existing subs for the near term.

Of course, this is all speculation at best on my part, so take that for what it's worth.



OK, so it took me so long to type and proof-read that I think terryfoster covered what I was basically trying to say. Darn people walking into my office!!


----------



## jdspencer

Dang! Last month I downgraded to TC because the Golf Channel moved there. Now they are essentially moving it back up a tier. This means if I want Golf Ch I'll have to move up and possibly lose out on grandfathered pricing (if there is any). 

It also mentioned a couple of promos that require mailing in $10 coupons each month. Just how will this work for paperless billing customers? If I have to mail the coupon, then I want $0.39 more per month.


----------



## eengert

Any details on pricing of spanish packages?


----------



## terryfoster

jdspencer said:


> Dang! Last month I downgraded to TC because the Golf Channel moved there. Now they are essentially moving it back up a tier. This means if I want Golf Ch I'll have to move up and possibly lose out on grandfathered pricing (if there is any).


Not necessarily. The TC package has the Golf Channel. If you were to switch to Choice you would lose the Golf Channel. So if you are grandfathered in as a TC customer you should continue to get TC channels.

Again this is all speculation until official word comes out.


----------



## Wolffpack

harsh said:


> Again, I'm calling for someone of authority at DirecTV to make a clear statement as to what is going on. The information is dribbling out and clearly, there are many who don't understand who these new prices apply to. I don't think that it is to much to ask to have someone issue a statement to settle the dust of speculation.


And when was the last time DTV EVER made any official statement? Even when they officially release this info they don't answer questions like these. We have to call the poorly informed CSRs and ask them. Call 3 CSRs get 3 different answers.


----------



## rabit ears

Folks, many years ago Dr. Malone was about to lose a civil case filed over the failure of his company to deliver television programming on a consistent basis. The good doctor approached the bench and explained to the judge that cable wasn't like any other utility, it wasn't a necessity!,

His argument was that the loss of a few television programs wasn't like living without power or heat or water. In fact, he said something to the effect of "People might be better off without so much television."

So what do you expect from the guy who denigrated his own business, raised subscriber costs to pay the legal bills from the first case and ran TCI into the ground? Urban legend is that he once told his finance people to only pick up mail once a week so they could charge late fees! 

Yes, rates will go up, service will deteriorate and dishes will drop from roof tops like redwoods in a clear-cut forest, but Dr. Malone will make money and fall asleep every night dreaming of new ways to screw the consumer.

Within a year I predict that someone, somewhere on these boards starts a comment with the phrase "Remember the good old days when Rupert…………………"


----------



## Kapeman

Someone started a thread that had the new pricing scheme in the first post and Earl closed the thread and included a link to this thread.

The specifics on the new pricing don't appear until PAGE 9!

So why not start another stickied thread that lists the new prices in the first post? 
Especially since the first 8 or so pages were predominantly about a-la-carte, Tivo and speculation about the new prices.

That's a lot of posts to wade through to get the information.


----------



## uncrules

I already subscribe to the total choice premier package so I won't be affected that much. But I am concerned about this HD access fee. If it is per account that would okay. But if it is per HD receiver I would be POed since I have both a HR20 and H20.


----------



## Wolffpack

Kapeman said:


> That's a lot of posts to wade through to get the information.


Wait, isn't that why these forums exist? :hurah:


----------



## Jeremy W

uncrules said:


> I am concerned about this HD access fee. If it is per account that would okay. But if it is per HD receiver I would be POed since I have both a HR20 and H20.


Come on, let's think about this logically. What fees (aside from the mirror/lease fee, obviously) do you have to pay *per receiver*? None of them! DirecTV doesn't work this way, and to think that the new "HD Access Fee" is going to be any different is just rediculous.


----------



## JLucPicard

uncrules said:


> I already subscribe to the total choice premier package so I won't be affected that much. But I am concerned about this HD access fee. If it is per account that would okay. But if it is per HD receiver I would be POed since I have both a HR20 and H20.


I'm sure it is per account, and my blood pressure is remaining just fine, thank you (not implying that your's is not ), even though I have 4 HD DVRs. I already pay $4.99 per for those 4 (plus $4.99 for each of the other SD DVRs I have), so I am pretty gosh, darn certain that there won't be an additional $33 per month for my HD DVRs. Just ain't happenin'.


----------



## bonscott87

rabit ears said:


> Folks, many years ago Dr. Malone........[snip]


FYI that Malone doesn't own DirecTV yet. He won't until FCC approval, due sometime this summer.


----------



## dlt4

Well, I just called and got a CSR who had NO clue there was going to be a price increase. I mainly wanted to know if I would be grandfathered in at my current pricing as somebody suggested in an earlier post. She put me on hold to talk to a supervisor who said there would be NO grandfathering. As usual, the CSRs aren't kept up-to-date.


----------



## bwaldron

bonscott87 said:


> I posted this elsewhere, I'll just copy it.
> 
> *IF* this means there won't be a separate HD package then I think this is good. Once they add 50+ HD channels over the next year or so, it would be a tough pill to swallow to then pay an additional...say...$30 for an HD package. So what they are doing here is spreading the cost around a bit with the "HD Access" fee to all accounts with an HD receiver and this then allows you to simply get:
> 1) Any stand alone HD channels (i.e. HDNet)
> 2) If you get the SD channel, then you get the HD channel if available. This makes it nice and simple actually since I think most new HD channels will simply be HD versions of SD channels we already pay for.
> 
> I think this is actually a good idea and I like it.


That's my initial thought as well. As HD channels become less "special" simply because there will be far more of them, a separate HD "tier" makes less and less sense; rather, they'll be "spread around" into other packages, as you put it.

Of course, using this logic they should include the HD games in Sunday Ticket as well, and leave the other "Superfan" features as an added cost option for those who want them (not me).


----------



## bwaldron

Jeremy W said:


> Come on, let's think about this logically. What fees (aside from the mirror/lease fee, obviously) do you have to pay *per receiver*? None of them! DirecTV doesn't work this way, and to think that the new "HD Access Fee" is going to be any different is just rediculous.


Agreed, it will be per account.


----------



## jodavis

Ah a price increase. That is good it will get me out of my two year commitment. No matter what the language in their agreement if they change the price you get an opt out.


----------



## bonscott87

bwaldron said:


> Of course, using this logic they should include the HD games in Sunday Ticket as well, and leave the other "Superfan" features as an added cost option for those who want them (not me).


Agreed.

What it sounds like is that Superfan in 07 and beyond, if you get it, does not include the HD games unless you also pay for the HD access fee, which of course you will be anyway if you have an HD receiver activated (going forward).

My hope there would be that the Superfan package would only be say $25 bucks instead of $99. Then to get HD games you'd only pay that $25 for Superfan and you already are paying the HD access fee.

I doubt it but we'll see.


----------



## toy4two

WOW, my programming is going to go up $15 :nono: Damn, I have to drop Staz now just to afford it.

Once those HD FTA boxes are finalized I'm going OTA and FTA.


----------



## jasonblair

terryfoster said:


> I talked to a CSR and he says current customers will be grandfathered in as long as you don't make a programming change.


This tends to be their practice. I had the old HBO/Cinemax combo pack before they were offerred totally separately.

Then my new law school roommate decides he wants ESPN Gameplan, goes into my room, gets my bill, calls DirecTV saying that he's me, and orders it!

I got home from class, and he gave me $99 and told me what he did. I was PISSED! Of course my Cinemax was gone for good. I called DirecTV and told them the programming change was unauthorized, but the CSR said they couldn't do anything, and suggested I put an additional "password" on my account, which I now have.

Of course this was years ago... but still!!!


----------



## jasonblair

I am actually kind of excited that E! is now extra... my wife beats me home form work, and of course she turns on E! Now maybe I can watch what I want once E! becomes "For Ordering Infomation, call customer service at..."


----------



## Incog-Neato

$99.99 + $10.99


BillyBob_jcv said:


> Does Premier include HD access? Or is it $99.95 + $10.99?


----------



## JLucPicard

jodavis said:


> Ah a price increase. That is good it will get me out of my two year commitment. No matter what the language in their agreement if they change the price you get an opt out.


I'd really like to know where you got that information from, especially considering you've been a DirecTv subscriber for all of what - 2 months?

I think it's more likely you may have the choice of dropping down to the Family package, but the commitment is for two-years of programming for at least the minimum package rate - which would be $29.99. To the best of my knowledge, a price increase does not void your commitment at all.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

This is a big price increase. For someone who wants to watch Total Choice that currently has Speed and Golf channel (for my family) has to now pay $10 more to get the Xtra package. That's a 22.22% increase from $44.99 to the new rate of $54.99. Wow. This is bad news for my retailer.


----------



## Que

I still don't this is true. How can it be??? They can raise your rate and take away 13 channels from you. To get those channels back you need to pay even more. I will have to wait see.


----------



## LOBO2999

Following in the footsteps of its direct-broadcast satellite rival, DirecTV is raising its rates this year and renaming its program packages, the nation's largest satellite provider confirmed Thursday.

DirecTV, with more than 15 million subscribers, will raise its prices on average just under 4% this year, director of public relations Robert Mercer said. The rates and increases on its packages for new and current customers will be different.

In a report Thursday, Citigroup analyst Jason Bazinet wrote that DirecTV's new price for its basic package, Total Choice, will be $49.99 per month, up $5 from the prior $44.99. That tier will be renamed Choice.

DirecTV's Total Choice Plus offering, formerly $49.99, is now $5 more, at $54.99, and it is being renamed Choice Xtra, he wrote.

But Mercer said those rates and name changes will only apply to packages for new subscribers. DirecTV's existing Total Choice subscribers will see their package only rise $3 per month, to $47.99, and existing Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99.

Both new and old subscribers will see their Total Choice Premiere renamed Premiere.

News of DirecTV's rate hike follows EchoStar Communications' announcement late last year that its Dish Network will raise rates an average of 3%-4% this year and rebrand its program packages.

"DirecTV's pricing action is larger than EchoStar's in both absolute and percentage terms, and it is more heavily focused on the highly subscribed, lower-service tiers," Sanford C. Bernstein analyst Craig Moffett wrote in a report Thursday.

"While EchoStar is holding the line at the low end -- and, thereby, emphasizing its value advantage to price-sensitive consumers -- DirecTV is aggressively raising prices at the low end and keeping high-end rates flat, emphasizing their positioning as the premium provider of video, in our view," Moffett wrote. "The move, which is consistent with their 2007 emphasis on HDTV, can be expected to further differentiate the two services at their respective 'high-end/low-end' poles."

The price increases for new DirecTV subscribers kick in Feb. 6, and for current customers, the increases are effective March 1, according to Mercer.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## Mixer

> But Mercer said those rates and name changes will only apply to packages for new subscribers. DirecTV's existing Total Choice subscribers will see their package only rise $3 per month, to $47.99, and existing Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99.


Finally, the loyal, who has been there customer, gets a break above the newbie.


----------



## James Long

LOBO2999 said:


> But Mercer said those rates and name changes will only apply to packages for new subscribers. DirecTV's existing Total Choice subscribers will see their package only rise $3 per month, to $47.99, and existing Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99.
> 
> ...
> 
> The price increases for new DirecTV subscribers kick in Feb. 6, and for current customers, the increases are effective March 1, according to Mercer.


It certainly is an upside down way of raising rates. With the seperate package names D* could keep the same channel selections for current TC customers while giving less channels only to new "Choice" subscribers. It certainly would be nice (especially with a $3 increase).

I wonder if they would allow someone to upgrade from TC to TC+ (not to be confused with Choice Plus) after February 6th? Or are we looking at a narrow window of opportunity to get TC+ for $51.99 instead of Choice Extra for $54.99?


----------



## chrisexv6

Just checked my last D* bill

Total Choice Plus - $48.99
DVR Service - $5.99

Extra receiver - $4.99 (times 3)

HD package currently free (as part of the promo deal I got with my HR20)

Now, my Total Choice Plus will go up to $51.99. If I stuck with that and left everything else the same (the extra receivers are a wash because they are the same price even after the new increase), Id be paying $51.99+5.99/month, so round it to 58.00/month for Total Choice Plus with DVR. The new tier shows Plus HD, which includes Total Choice Plus channels, DVR service, and HD package for 69.99/month. If I were paying for the HD package right now, Id be paying 68.00/month for the equivalent of the new Plus HD package. That represents a 2.00/month increase if I wanted the HD stuff (also note there is a promo for the Plus HD package that actually makes it the same price as I get now).

As much as I hate price increases, it seems to work out in favor of those that have DVRs and want HD along with the max amount of channels they can get without getting Premier. I cant complain too much (especially considering I just added a 2 yr agreement with my HR20 deal).

Only question I have now is if I should wait to change over to the new package, because I currently have 4 months free of HD pack and 5.00/month credit for a year as part of my HR20 deal. Would the 5.00/month credit go away if changing packages? Dont really know how theyd give me 4 months of HD pack free if I chose a new package with HD already in it.

-Chris


----------



## Jolliec

The more I read about the changes, the more confused I become. 

It states:

NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax "HD Access" and DVR service included over 185 channels

Does this mean it includes HD or not? Why have "HD Access" in the name if it does not include HD? 

Is "HD Access" different from "High Definition Services"?


Is it: 
69.99 - Plus HD
+ 10.99 - High Definition Services

My current bill:

48.99 - TC Plus
9.99 - HD
5.99 - DVR Fee
4.99 x 3 - Rec

Total = $79.94

New bill would be:

69.99 - Plus HD
10.99 - High Definition Services
4.99 x 3 - Rec

Total = $95.95
$16.01/Month

I really hope that HD Access means that HD is included in the package. If not, this is a pretty steep increase for me.


----------



## harsh

bonscott87 said:


> FYI that Malone doesn't own DirecTV yet. He won't until FCC approval, due sometime this summer.


and when all is said and done, he still won't own DirecTV. He'll probably be the Chairman of the Board and represent somewhere around 30-40% of the outstanding shares, but not the whole company.


----------



## moonman

Jolliec said:


> The more I read about the changes, the more confused I become.
> 
> Does this mean it includes HD or not? Why have "HD Access" in the name if it does not include HD?
> 
> .


----------------------
If your package says it includes H/D Access, it means any programming available in H/D in your tier will be available to you. The old H/D pak will
be ending, so you need to be sub'ed to the pkg. you need to get the
programs you want in H/D. This also means no more "if you get the s/d
version, then you get the H/D version"(I.E. HBO & SHO will no longer be remapped)


----------



## harsh

jodavis said:


> No matter what the language in their agreement if they change the price you get an opt out.


I'd be willing to wager that you're wrong.


----------



## briang5000

bonscott87 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> What it sounds like is that Superfan in 07 and beyond, if you get it, does not include the HD games unless you also pay for the HD access fee, which of course you will be anyway if you have an HD receiver activated (going forward).
> 
> My hope there would be that the Superfan package would only be say $25 bucks instead of $99. Then to get HD games you'd only pay that $25 for Superfan and you already are paying the HD access fee.
> 
> I doubt it but we'll see.


The SuperFan is what I'm trying to figure out. For me the only reason I bought SuperFan was to get the Ticket in HD. If I can get the ticket in HD without SuperFan - I'm very happy.


----------



## 430970

Leave it to DirecTV to make their packages even more confusing. I have an HR10 and an R10, with lifetime DVR service and total choice. I also get HBO and Showtime. I basically have no idea what my new bill is going to be. Am I going to be charged $10.99 because I have an HR10? Or just if I get an HR20? 

I lose 13 channels, so if I want to get them I have to pay another $10/month? Nice.

I know Dish has raised rates, and so has cable - and they both have complicated packages, but as I've said elsewhere, the playing field is now unfortunately level. 

Everyone sucks.

So I will examine the sucky playing field when my contract is up (July) and just go with whomever is basically cheapest. The HR20, Moto/Comcast and Dish HD DVRs are all seem about the same, as far as I can tell. If DirecTV wants to charge me $600 to "lease" two HR20s in addition to their ridiculous prices, they can stuff it.


----------



## AppliedAggression

WOW!

I am pissed. I'm going to pay $5 more and am losing some of my favorite channels:

VERSUS
Discovery Health
ESPN Classic
National Geographic
Speed

What is Directv thinking?! Now we all know how much of a difference Charlie's stances with content providers does. I will be switching to Dish Network as soon as I can.


----------



## Newshawk

dlt4 said:


> Well, I just called and got a CSR who had NO clue there was going to be a price increase. I mainly wanted to know if I would be grandfathered in at my current pricing as somebody suggested in an earlier post. She put me on hold to talk to a supervisor who said there would be NO grandfathering. As usual, the CSRs aren't kept up-to-date.


I would imagine that the CSR you talked to hasn't received any training on the new pricing and package changes yet. As for the supervisor, he (or she) may have thought you were asking if you'd be protected from the price increase coming on Total Choice and Total Choice Plus. While you'll stil pay 2 or 3 dollars more, you won't lose any channels or be automatically migrated to a new package.


----------



## LOBO2999

Ok , if your a current customer and on or after the 6th you add HBO or Showtime , will you be put in the new pricing group?


----------



## biz

Well, I'm cancelling my Starz package tonight before I get lumped in for a price increase/new package after the 5th. I was going to anyhow since I have Blockbuster online rental package. 

I've been thinking about getting the HD receiver DVR, but will hold off, I"m not in a commitment. I'm gonna be pissed if I have to pay extra (ie, not get grandfathered) for the Golf Channel, since they now have the PGA contract. I don't have HD locals anyhow and am using OTA, which I can continue to do for now.

Going to let this go through, Dish's new program on the 1st and see how it all lays out before committing.


----------



## hornetsfan30m

rates and name changes will only apply to packages for new subscribers. DirecTV's existing Total Choice subscribers will see their package only rise $3 per month, to $47.99, and existing Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99

The price increases for new DirecTV subscribers kick in Feb. 6, and for current customers, the increases are effective March 1, according to Mercer.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html

STOP jumping the gun


----------



## DonCorleone

So confusing...but I originally read it as saying that you didn't need to purchase NFLST SF in order to get the HD games, but re-reading it, it seems to say you would still have to pay the extra $100 for SF PLUS the $11 HD fee?


----------



## hornetsfan30m

lmurphy said:


> I was looking on DTV web site today under latest news, then new channels added and noticed they have new packages and new pricing. $49.99 for choice, 54.99 for choice xtra, plus w/DVR 59.99 and plus w/ DVR and HD 69.99. Anyone else notice this and when the new prices take effect for us. Also HBO is going up $1.00 to start out at $13.00 Starz, Cinemax and Showtime star out at $12.00.


But Mercer said those rates and name changes will only apply to packages for new subscribers. DirecTV's existing Total Choice subscribers will see their package only rise $3 per month, to $47.99, and existing Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html


----------



## Que

biz said:


> Well, I'm cancelling my Starz package tonight before I get lumped in for a price increase/new package after the 5th. I was going to anyhow since I have Blockbuster online rental package.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting the HD receiver DVR, but will hold off, I"m not in a commitment. I'm gonna be pissed if I have to pay extra (ie, not get grandfathered) for the Golf Channel, since they now have the PGA contract. I don't have HD locals anyhow and am using OTA, which I can continue to do for now.
> 
> Going to let this go through, Dish's new program on the 1st and see how it all lays out before committing.


Might be a good idea...I guess I'll also disconnect my DVR downstairs that I really don't use.


----------



## RAD

DonCorleone said:


> So confusing...but I originally read it as saying that you didn't need to purchase NFLST SF in order to get the HD games, but re-reading it, it seems to say you would still have to pay the extra $100 for SF PLUS the $11 HD fee?


I read it the same way, need NFL+SuperFan+HD enable fee.


----------



## Jolliec

moonman said:


> ----------------------
> If your package says it includes H/D Access, it means any programming available in H/D in your tier will be available to you. The old H/D pak will
> be ending, so you need to be sub'ed to the pkg. you need to get the
> programs you want in H/D. This also means no more "if you get the s/d
> version, then you get the H/D version"(I.E. HBO & SHO will no longer be remapped)


Either I just don't get it, or this logic makes no sense. It reads "regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month".

Why not just include the HD fee ($10.99) in the base package of the "Plus HD" price? Since, without the HD fee, its just Plus?


----------



## Dbadone

AppliedAggression said:


> WOW!
> 
> I am pissed. I'm going to pay $5 more and am losing some of my favorite channels:
> 
> VERSUS
> Discovery Health
> ESPN Classic
> National Geographic
> Speed
> 
> What is Directv thinking?! Now we all know how much of a difference Charlie's stances with content providers does. I will be switching to Dish Network as soon as I can.


Why don't you wait until the official release. I bet current prices won't go up more than $3-5 dollars per month for existing customers. There friends of mine that have gone through several price jumps with D* and still have the same package as they had in 1999 when they origionaly signed up. Don't speculate wait till it's announced on your bill's. I probably expect that this will effect mostly new customers with the new packages. If you want to upgrade then it will effect you. Just sit tight and see what happens then make an EDUCATED not SPECULATED decision.

ALL OTHER TV OPERATORS ARE GOING UP AS MUCH AS 15%.


----------



## skaeight

So what happens if you change a premium channel (i.e. HBO to Starz), will this put you into one of the new base packages?


----------



## dishrich

LOBO2999 said:


> ...existing Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99


Actually in my case, TC+ will be going up $3 MORE, as I am only paying $48.99 currently. This is due to the fact that on the last price increase, existing TC+ customers rates only went up to $48.99, (as long as you didn't change your pkg) while new ones after that increase would pay $49.99. And obviously, I didn't change anything. 

I believe it's something similar for TC customers as well...


----------



## bwaldron

RAD said:


> I read it the same way, need NFL+SuperFan+HD enable fee.


Unfortunately, that's the way I read it too.


----------



## carl6

I think the biggest difference with regard to HD is that right now you can get the HD locals (MPEG4 feeds), and the HD versions of HBO and Showtime if you subscribe to HBO or Showtime, without subscribing to the HD package. Right now, the additional $9.99 just gets you about 7 or 8 HD channels. Under the new plan, you won't get ANY HD (including locals or premium channels) unless you subscribe to the HD package.

While I raised the original question about $10.99 being on the account or per HD receiver, the more I read the original post, and the various packages, I'm convinced it is per account, not per HD receiver. Otherwise they would not be offering the different packages that are the same except with or without HD.

Carl


----------



## rid0617

carl6 said:


> I think the biggest difference with regard to HD is that right now you can get the HD locals (MPEG4 feeds), and the HD versions of HBO and Showtime if you subscribe to HBO or Showtime, without subscribing to the HD package. Right now, the additional $9.99 just gets you about 7 or 8 HD channels. Under the new plan, you won't get ANY HD (including locals or premium channels) unless you subscribe to the HD package.
> 
> While I raised the original question about $10.99 being on the account or per HD receiver, the more I read the original post, and the various packages, I'm convinced it is per account, not per HD receiver. Otherwise they would not be offering the different packages that are the same except with or without HD.
> 
> Carl


All I know is I am ready to jump ship and I've been with them since they were 5 months old. This is ridiculous to pay $5 more and lose channels you do watch. To keep those channels I'd have to pay $10. TV is fast becomming a luxury. And we watch more and more commercials. Bull


----------



## James Long

rid0617 said:


> All I know is I am ready to jump ship and I've been with them since they were 5 months old. This is ridiculous to pay $5 more and lose channels you do watch. To keep those channels I'd have to pay $10. TV is fast becomming a luxury. And we watch more and more commercials. Bull


It does appear that existing customers will only pay $3 more ($47.99 - the same as E*'s AT200 w/locals).
Whether or not D* actually kicks Total Choice customers over to the new "Choice" lineup is yet to be proven.


----------



## Jhon69

AppliedAggression said:


> WOW!
> 
> I am pissed. I'm going to pay $5 more and am losing some of my favorite channels:
> 
> VERSUS
> Discovery Health
> ESPN Classic
> National Geographic
> Speed
> 
> What is Directv thinking?! Now we all know how much of a difference Charlie's stances with content providers does. I will be switching to Dish Network as soon as I can.


Yea we know Charlie.Now you see your channels!.Now you DON'T!!!!!.


----------



## machavez00

The premier price stays the same. If I switch to premier like I have been thinking before 2/07, will I be hit with the "HD access" charge? As of now the Premier package does NOT include the current HD package, corrrect, y or n?


----------



## tawnee

Talked to D* yesterday. They said all subscribers will be getting letters by the end of January explaining the new pricing.


----------



## Hilbe

Are we allowed to get out of our contracts without paying the early termination fee? I'm just curious...there is a lot of competition in my area. As others have said, I'm losing channels and paying more.


----------



## Lightsluvr

harsh said:


> I'd be willing to wager that you're wrong.


I'd take a piece of that action... :sure:

LL


----------



## DawgLink

Oh great, people are talking about not getting locked into D* things and this morning (right now), the d* guy is installing my new HD-DVR


----------



## paulman182

AppliedAggression said:


> WOW!
> I am pissed. I'm going to pay $5 more and am losing some of my favorite channels:
> VERSUS
> Discovery Health
> ESPN Classic
> National Geographic
> Speed
> What is Directv thinking?! Now we all know how much of a difference Charlie's stances with content providers does. I will be switching to Dish Network as soon as I can.


Sure. Charlie's stance makes the difference that you never know if you'll be able to get them at all!


----------



## carl6

machavez00 said:


> The premier price stays the same. If I switch to premier like I have been thinking before 2/07, will I be hit with the "HD access" charge? As of now the Premier package does NOT include the current HD package, corrrect, y or n?


The current Premier package does NOT include HD. The new Premier package remains the same, it does not include HD. It appears that it would not matter what date you make the change. The current Premier package does include the DVR fee, and I think the new one does also.

Carl


----------



## hiker

carl6 said:


> The current Premier package does NOT include HD. The new Premier package remains the same, it does not include HD. It appears that it would not matter what date you make the change. The current Premier package does include the DVR fee, and I think the new one does also.
> 
> Carl


Except maybe if you make the change on or after 2/6 you might be subject to the new package terms.


----------



## DawgLink

Man, I love you all but I think I am MORE confused reading some of the explanations then the original press release 

I am guessing I am paying more with a DVR+HD+TotalChoiceExtra+SundayTicket?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

D* has to go and break something else thats not broke (the first being Tivo) by renaming their packages and confusing us even more. Prices keep going up up and up but the wages stay the same. :-(


----------



## Jhon69

wneilson82 said:


> Man, I love you all but I think I am MORE confused reading some of the explanations then the original press release
> 
> I am guessing I am paying more with a DVR+HD+TotalChoiceExtra+SundayTicket?


Well we have people who say if your with D* now and don't change your package you will be grandfathered in with that price.Others don't think so I have been with
D* since March 2006.As long as I wake up and my channels are there I really don't
care.I think I will wait and check out my bill in March 2007 and see then.If my package increases I will double check my channels if they are there everything will
be OK.


----------



## Rsudol

I look at it this way when the FCC turns off Analog Local Stations, then D* will only be able to charge for the HD content not available OTA, because in retrospect who will stay when they can go to cable and get the same thing for less.


----------



## Jeremy W

Rsudol said:


> I look at it this way when the FCC turns off Analog Local Stations, then D* will only be able to charge for the HD content not available OTA


In other words, the vast majority of HD content.


Rsudol said:


> in retrospect who will stay when they can go to cable and get the same thing for less.


It's not necessarily less.


----------



## DawgLink

Jhon69 said:


> Well we have people who say if your with D* now and don't change your package you will be grandfathered in with that price.Others don't think so I have been with
> D* since March 2006.As long as I wake up and my channels are there I really don't
> care.I think I will wait and check out my bill in March 2007 and see then.If my package increases I will double check my channels if they are there everything will
> be OK.


I would call D* but judging by their past with me...I think I would get 5 different answers with 5 different people.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Its funny, the price of HDTV's keeps coming down, but now the programming to watch on it keeps going up and up. 

D* has raised their prices 58% in the last year 5 years (according to my math). Thats a little more then 10% a year. Has anyone gotten a 58% pay raise over the past 5 years?


----------



## LI-SVT

My problem with all of this is:

The price is going up and the chanels you recieve is going down. So to get back to where you were will be more than just a $3 to $5 per month increase. Funny that is why I left Cablevision in the first place.

I currently have Total Choice Plus with DVR service. This includes my local networks in HD. If the info in this thread is right, I will be loosing my local HD channels


----------



## hiker

LI-SVT said:


> ...
> I currently have Total Choice Plus with DVR service. This includes my local networks in HD. If the info in this thread is right, I will be loosing my local HD channels


Are you interpreting the new policies to mean that HD DNS (LA for me) will go away for those of us with MPEG4 HD locals available?


----------



## purtman

LI-SVT said:


> My problem with all of this is:
> 
> The price is going up and the chanels you recieve is going down. So to get back to where you were will be more than just a $3 to $5 per month increase. Funny that is why I left Cablevision in the first place.
> 
> I currently have Total Choice Plus with DVR service. This includes my local networks in HD. If the info in this thread is right, I will be loosing my local HD channels


I spoke to a CSR this morning and your rates and package should not change at this time. I have the same package (and HD too) and he said the changes won't affect me at this time. However, my HBO will go up $1 per month.


----------



## Wolffpack

hiker said:


> Are you interpreting the new policies to mean that HD DNS (LA for me) will go away for those of us with MPEG4 HD locals available?


Actually that's an old policy. Once you get your HD locals via MPEG4 DTV is "suppose" to turn off any HD DNS channels you receive. Doesn't matter if their O&O or not. They may not be too good at catching this but it will happen.


----------



## hiker

Wolffpack said:


> Actually that's an old policy. Once you get your HD locals via MPEG4 DTV is "suppose" to turn off any HD DNS channels you receive. Doesn't matter if their O&O or not. They may not be too good at catching this but it will happen.


Fortunately hasn't happened to me yet. It was this part of the new policy statement: "Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out." that made me believe that they might be cracking down. I have my locals and SD DNS through waivers and hoping to keep west HD DNS for a while longer.


----------



## Twitami

Jolliec said:


> Either I just don't get it, or this logic makes no sense. It reads "regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month".
> 
> Why not just include the HD fee ($10.99) in the base package of the "Plus HD" price? Since, without the HD fee, its just Plus?


The Plus HD package INCLUDES DVR and HD fees


----------



## bonscott87

hiker said:


> Fortunately hasn't happened to me yet. It was this part of the new policy statement: "Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out." that made me believe that they might be cracking down. I have my locals and SD DNS through waivers and hoping to keep west HD DNS for a while longer.


They will be cracking down. They actually have for a while now. They don't want to get sued like Dish did for breaking the law.


----------



## DonCorleone

theratpatrol said:


> Its funny, the price of HDTV's keeps coming down, but now the programming to watch on it keeps going up and up.
> 
> D* has raised their prices 58% in the last year 5 years (according to my math). Thats a little more then 10% a year. Has anyone gotten a 58% pay raise over the past 5 years?


Probably Congress


----------



## gomezma1

I wish we could select the channels we want to pay for? This way D could know what programming to get rid of without making customers pay for channels that are not viewed at all. Maybe this way prices could go down by them deleting channels that get rare viewing. After all they move channels to different tiers because they know we watch them and will have to pay more.


----------



## James Long

bonscott87 said:


> hiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately hasn't happened to me yet. It was this part of the new policy statement: "Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out." that made me believe that they might be cracking down. I have my locals and SD DNS through waivers and hoping to keep west HD DNS for a while longer.
> 
> 
> 
> They will be cracking down. They actually have for a while now. They don't want to get sued like Dish did for breaking the law.
Click to expand...

This sounds more like a crack down on customers who don't subscribe to locals (new customers are not given the option to not subscribe to locals) than anything else. It remains legal (for carriers who can legally provide DNS) to have both DNS and locals and DNS without locals. (Subscribers in areas with locals cannot get DNS but they can keep those services.)

It is a shame that D* forces purchase of locals but I suppose that isn't too big of a deal. Before I added locals I rarely watched local programming (even free OTA). For some reason having those channels in the guide made them easier to watch.


----------



## LI-SVT

hiker said:


> Are you interpreting the new policies to mean that HD DNS (LA for me) will go away for those of us with MPEG4 HD locals available?


This is always a confusing one, even for D* CSRs. Where I live my locals are the east coast nerwork feeds. I have always had multiple channels with the same "feed" because of the coiniceidence. Take CBS for example. It shows up as 2HD, 2SD, 2-1(OTA), 80HD, 380SD. All of my CBS channels have the axact same programming.

So, CSRs are saying that D* won't drop any HD channels I currently get. Lets wait and see.


----------



## serenstarlight

Well everyone complained for new HD programming. The individuals I feel bad for are those who can't afford HD, who can barely afford TC.


----------



## Boston Fan

serenstarlight said:


> Well everyone complained for new HD programming. The individuals I feel bad for are those who can't afford HD, who can barely afford TC.


There is always the 'Family' tier. It's only 29.99, and those rates are not going up.


----------



## serenstarlight

Boston Fan said:


> There is always the 'Family' tier. It's only 29.99, and those rates are not going up.


Yeah but honestly.. I wouldn't pay $30 for 50+ channels and nor do I expect our customers to. I'm more upset that they're going to be removing 13 channels from the new "Choice" (formerly Total Choice).


----------



## bonscott87

serenstarlight said:


> Well everyone complained for new HD programming. The individuals I feel bad for are those who can't afford HD, who can barely afford TC.


If someone honestly can't afford $11 a month for the HD package then they have no business owning a $2000+ HDTV. They have must more important things they should be spending their money on.


----------



## serenstarlight

bonscott87 said:


> If someone honestly can't afford $11 a month for the HD package then they have no business owning a $2000+ HDTV. They have must more important things they should be spending their money on.


I'm not even talking about HD customers (wow this is amazing -- a dtv customer standing up for DTV over an employee!). I'm talking about the non hd customers. The little old couple who've had dtv for 12 yrs who have to live on social security checks that enjoy a little entertainment in their lives. The hd customers reap what the sow. They wanted more hd.. they're getting it. I don't feel bad for them at all.


----------



## paulman182

serenstarlight said:


> I'm not even talking about HD customers (wow this is amazing -- a dtv customer standing up for DTV over an employee!). I'm talking about the non hd customers. The little old couple who've had dtv for 12 yrs who have to live on social security checks that enjoy a little entertainment in their lives. The hd customers reap what the sow. They wanted more hd.. they're getting it. I don't feel bad for them at all.


No reason to feel bad for HD customers. A $1 raise for HD service and several more HD channels before the year is out. Who's complaining?


----------



## AppliedAggression

Instead of going up a tier I'm thinking of going down. The Family package and the Choice Plus will both have National Geographic, but not Choice.

Dish's Family package is much better than Directv's. May be hard to live without some channels. Damn you Directv!

Another incentive to downgrade is just to stick it to them.

Edit: Holy crap. I just noticed that spite Dish's FAMILY package having a lot more good channels than Direct's such as Fox News, CNN Headline News, Discovery Times, Hallmark Movie Channel, Biography and more. It is also $10 cheaper!

Directv is getting outrageous in their pricing!


----------



## wingrider01

paulman182 said:


> No reason to feel bad for HD customers. A $1 raise for HD service and several more HD channels before the year is out. Who's complaining?


where exactly are you getting the price increase of $1.00?


----------



## serenstarlight

wingrider01 said:


> where exactly are you getting the price increase of $1.00?


HD PKG currently is 9.99
HD Access (new option) 10.99


----------



## wingrider01

serenstarlight said:


> HD PKG currently is 9.99
> HD Access (new option) 10.99


Missing something here, looks like a whole lot more the $1.00

NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels
OLD: NONE

HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. *Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007*. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.
*New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the "HD Access Fee"). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customer's account. *The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ SuperFan™ package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


----------



## paulman182

Yes, I understand this. For the $10.99 fee we will receive all the HD equivalents of our SD package channels, plus the stand-alone HD channels. 

The other increases apply to everyone, not just HD customers, so the only HD-only increase is the $1 more for the "HD Access Fee" as compared to the "HD Package Fee."

Or do you see something I don't?


----------



## harsh

wingrider01 said:


> where exactly are you getting the price increase of $1.00?


A promise that more HD channels are coming. Nothing more, nothing less.

The question is whether or not you'll get some or all of those additional channels for no extra charge. Maybe they will give a better quality signal for that extra dollar. Maybe it is just a 10% Cost Of Service Adjustment.

On second thought, they have to be careful about not admitting that their HD quality is somehow diminished until after they settle the "HDLite" Class Action.


----------



## serenstarlight

What I think needs to be the focus, is all the channels we will be gaining by the end of this year. They've already quoted 100. 60 of those channels (according to the news release) already have contracts signed. It's not to say that DTV won't raise their prices again but an extra $1 for the hd access is not too bad.



wingrider01 said:


> Missing something here, looks like a whole lot more the $1.00
> 
> NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels
> OLD: NONE
> 
> HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. *Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007*. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.
> *New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the "HD Access Fee"). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customer's account. *The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ SuperFan™ package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


----------



## RAD

harsh said:


> A promise that more HD channels are coming. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> The question is whether or not you'll get some or all of those additional channels for no extra charge. Maybe they will give a better quality signal for that extra dollar. Maybe it is just a 10% Cost Of Service Adjustment.
> 
> On second thought, they have to be careful about not admitting that their HD quality is somehow diminished until after they settle the "HDLite" Class Action.


Is that kind of like E* charging a per DVR fee for the promise of NBR coming to the 50X series:sure:


----------



## harsh

serenstarlight said:


> They've already quoted 100.


And they previously quoted some large number by the end of Q2. At some point, it becomes obvious that the only additional service that they are offering is lip service.


----------



## harsh

RAD said:


> Is that kind of like E* charging a per DVR fee for the promise of NBR coming to the 50X series:sure:


It is _exactly_ like that except that Dish Network doesn't charge a DVR fee for the 50x series (nor the 721).


----------



## wingrider01

paulman182 said:


> Yes, I understand this. For the $10.99 fee we will receive all the HD equivalents of our SD package channels, plus the stand-alone HD channels.
> 
> The other increases apply to everyone, not just HD customers, so the only HD-only increase is the $1 more for the "HD Access Fee" as compared to the "HD Package Fee."
> 
> Or do you see something I don't?


The way I read it - you still have to pay this to get the actual channels. The 10.99 a month is just to put the HD equipment on your account if you are a new subscriber, if you are a old you package price is still going up by 20.00. Now what is going to be interesting is what will D* consider a new customer, since anytime you add or upgrade equipment they hit you for a extended commitment period. The old 9.99 HD package no longer exists as of 02/05, if you want HD channels you have to go for this.

NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels
OLD: NONE

Hope I am wrong, but that is the way I am reading it, and the CSR I spoke to claimed that they where not planning on raising prices at all


----------



## Boston Fan

serenstarlight said:


> Yeah but honestly.. I wouldn't pay $30 for 50+ channels and nor do I expect our customers to. I'm more upset that they're going to be removing 13 channels from the new "Choice" (formerly Total Choice).


If someone can "barely afford" Total Choice, I would think that it's a positive that DirecTV offers a less expensive alternative, and an even bigger positive that they have decided not to increase the price of that package.


----------



## Jhon69

AppliedAggression said:


> Instead of going up a tier I'm thinking of going down. The Family package and the Choice Plus will both have National Geographic, but not Choice.
> 
> Dish's Family package is much better than Directv's. May be hard to live without some channels. Damn you Directv!
> 
> Another incentive to downgrade is just to stick it to them.
> 
> Edit: Holy crap. I just noticed that spite Dish's FAMILY package having a lot more good channels than Direct's such as Fox News, CNN Headline News, Discovery Times, Hallmark Movie Channel, Biography and more. It is also $10 cheaper!
> 
> Directv is getting outrageous in their pricing!


Yea Dish's Family Pak is cheaper and when you check it out,What? no Disney? Can
it even be called a "Family Pak"without Disney?.


----------



## Jhon69

gomezma1 said:


> I wish we could select the channels we want to pay for? This way D could know what programming to get rid of without making customers pay for channels that are not viewed at all. Maybe this way prices could go down by them deleting channels that get rare viewing. After all they move channels to different tiers because they know we watch them and will have to pay more.


Yes with a la cart you will have choice and also less channels at a higher price per 
channel.:eek2:


----------



## RAD

harsh said:


> It is _exactly_ like that except that Dish Network doesn't charge a DVR fee for the 50x series (nor the 721).


Sorry, forgot the 501 and 508 didn't, the 510 though does.


----------



## Jhon69

serenstarlight said:


> I'm not even talking about HD customers (wow this is amazing -- a dtv customer standing up for DTV over an employee!). I'm talking about the non hd customers. The little old couple who've had dtv for 12 yrs who have to live on social security checks that enjoy a little entertainment in their lives. The hd customers reap what the sow. They wanted more hd.. they're getting it. I don't feel bad for them at all.


You do know that little old couple got a 3.3% raise on SS right?.Then they can be
like me and send 2% to DirecTV.


----------



## serenstarlight

If you had read the announcement from 2 yrs ago they stated they would have the capacity to offer over 150. They never stated they would have over 150 by '07. 


harsh said:


> And they previously quoted some large number by the end of Q2. At some point, it becomes obvious that the only additional service that they are offering is lip service.


----------



## serenstarlight

haha ooooh 3.3% big money... big money 


Jhon69 said:


> You do know that little old couple got a 3.3% raise on SS right?.Then they can be
> like me and send 2% to DirecTV.


----------



## harsh

serenstarlight said:


> haha ooooh 3.3% big money... big money


I'm sure that's what the people who are living on assistance think.


----------



## serenstarlight

harsh said:


> I'm sure that's what the people who are living on assistance think.


Um ok whatever that's supposed to mean.


----------



## RAD

harsh said:


> I'm sure that's what the people who are living on assistance think.


If people are living on public assistance, and they don't have the $'s to afford this increase then they should cancel it and just watch OTA or get lifeline cable TV service. Having DBS or cable is not a right, it's something you can get if you can afford it, if not then cancel it.


----------



## serenstarlight

Just in case you didn't believe me I looked up a news release from DTV's website.

---
"The next scheduled satellite launches for DIRECTV are DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11 in 2007. The two satellites will provide DIRECTV with the capacity to offer more than 150 national HD channels and more than 1,500 local HD channels, as well as other advanced programming services for its customers."
---
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=916210&highlight=


----------



## serenstarlight

Well that's really empathetic. I can just see myself telling a customer "yeah gee.. that's too bad that you can't afford it. Maybe you should just cancel." Satellite service is not a right however it's a luxury that should be available to anyone. 


RAD said:


> If people are living on public assistance, and they don't have the $'s to afford this increase then they should cancel it and just watch OTA or get lifeline cable TV service. Having DBS or cable is not a right, it's something you can get if you can afford it, if not then cancel it.


----------



## Jeremy W

wingrider01 said:


> The way I read it - you still have to pay this to get the actual channels. The 10.99 a month is just to put the HD equipment on your account if you are a new subscriber, if you are a old you package price is still going up by 20.00.


No, you are misunderstanding. The $10.99 HD Access Fee is *exactly the same* as the old $9.99 HD Pack. There are only two key differences:

1. The HD Access Fee is $1 more than the HD Pack, which no longer exists.
2. The HD Access Fee is not optional for new customers who activate HD equipment.

The HD Access Fee gets you the HD channels. You don't have to pay the HD Access Fee and the HD Pack Fee, because the HD Pack no longer exists.


----------



## Jeremy W

serenstarlight said:


> Satellite service is not a right however it's a luxury that should be available to anyone.


The very definition of a luxury is that it's not available to everyone. Should Mercedes have to produce cars that everyone can afford? Of course not. If you're poor, you get a used Kia. If you're poor, you get OTA or lifeline cable. Satellite TV is not a right, it's a luxury.


----------



## RAD

serenstarlight said:


> Well that's really empathetic. I can just see myself telling a customer "yeah gee.. that's too bad that you can't afford it. Maybe you should just cancel." Satellite service is not a right however it's a luxury that should be available to anyone.


No, it's realistic. So should you include cell phones in that? What about DSL or cable internet service?

My wife has two nieces that called awhile ago asking us to loan them money, when we asked why they said they had to pay their cable bill. At the time both were out of work, one due to health reason, the other because she's just a bum. I asked what the amount of the bill was, over $130. I asked was it for two or three months, no just one, they had digital, HBO, Showtime and RoadRunner. Sorry, if you can't afford it then cut back or cancel it until you can and get the rabbit ears out.


----------



## bonscott87

wingrider01 said:


> The way I read it - you still have to pay this to get the actual channels. The 10.99 a month is just to put the HD equipment on your account if you are a new subscriber, if you are a old you package price is still going up by 20.00. Now what is going to be interesting is what will D* consider a new customer, since anytime you add or upgrade equipment they hit you for a extended commitment period. The old 9.99 HD package no longer exists as of 02/05, if you want HD channels you have to go for this.
> 
> NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels
> OLD: NONE
> 
> Hope I am wrong, but that is the way I am reading it, and the CSR I spoke to claimed that they where not planning on raising prices at all


Yep, you are missing something. 
Basically you can have any package you want and then add $10.99 for the HD access fee.

This Plus HD package *already includes the HD Access fee plus the DVR fee.
So take 69.99 and subtract 10.99 for HD and 5.99 for DVR and you get 53.01 for the Plus package channels.
The same channel package would be Choice Extra which is 54.99 so by getting Plus HD you are actually saving about 2 a month over if you went with Choice Extra and added DVR and HD separately. So Plus HD is the way to go here.


----------



## gomezma1

Received email back from D telling me that they have no information about a price increase in February.


----------



## serenstarlight

Not everyone subscribes to a premium service, not everyone has HD or DVR. For some reason neither you or the other individual understood what I'm trying to get at. I'm talking about customers that have total choice. How is that an extreme luxury package? You can't possibly refer to TC as a mercedes. I'm talking about your middle class customer.. your average joe. They shouldn't have a chance to be able to enjoy other channels than ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC? That's great business sense! Lets alienate the every day loyal customer.



RAD said:


> No, it's realistic. So should you include cell phones in that? What about DSL or cable internet service?
> 
> My wife has two nieces that called awhile ago asking us to loan them money, when we asked why they said they had to pay their cable bill. At the time both were out of work, one due to health reason, the other because she's just a bum. I asked what the amount of the bill was, over $130. I asked was it for two or three months, no just one, they had digital, HBO, Showtime and RoadRunner. Sorry, if you can't afford it then cut back or cancel it until you can and get the rabbit ears out.


----------



## papa_azteca

skessel said:


> I agree, I am not sure what the contract actually states but it doesn't seem fair to me that they can increase the prices and not give me a choice to opt out of my contract.
> 
> It is an extreme example, but following that logic they could charge $200 a month for the basic package and say "Sorry, you have a contract, pay up". Since the breakup penalty fees are lower than that it is unlikely that they would ever do that but that doesn't mean that they can't.... strange.
> 
> Having said this, I love D* and I'm planning to pay for any increase as long as is relatively reasonable.
> 
> SK


They can change prices and channels and we will still be resposible for the disconnect fee:

(d) Our Programming Changes. Many changing considerations affect the availability, cost and quality of programming and customer demand for it. Accordingly, we must reserve the unrestricted right to change, rearrange, add or delete our programming packages, the selections in those packages, our prices, and any other Service we offer, at any time. We will endeavor to notify you of any change that is within our reasonable control and its effective date. In most cases, this notice will be about one month in advance. You always have the right to cancel your Service, in whole or in part, if you do not accept the change (see Section 5). If you cancel your Service, a deactivation fee (described in Sections 2 & 5(b)) or other charges may apply. Credits, if any, to your account will be posted as described in Section 5. If you do not cancel, your continued receipt of our Service will constitute acceptance.

This is from their customer service agreement on DIRECTV.com
https://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P400042&DPSLogout=true&_requestid=240526


----------



## serenstarlight

Ok so maybe I was wrong in defining it as a luxury. It's an option. Should people not have options? As stated in my last post. TC in no way should be considered a mercedes. Mercedes is not Directv. There's not only two car companies who produce vehicles. There are two satellite companies and if they're lucky a cable company. 
Should people not have a vehicle to get to their job because a vehicle is a luxury? Should people not have shelter because.. gee I'm sure they could survive living on the streets? 
While it's definately not a right.. it should definately be an option.. an affordable option.



Jeremy W said:


> The very definition of a luxury is that it's not available to everyone. Should Mercedes have to produce cars that everyone can afford? Of course not. If you're poor, you get a used Kia. If you're poor, you get OTA or lifeline cable. Satellite TV is not a right, it's a luxury.


----------



## RAD

serenstarlight said:


> Not everyone subscribes to a premium service, not everyone has HD or DVR. For some reason neither you or the other individual understood what I'm trying to get at. I'm talking about customers that have total choice. How is that an extreme luxury package? You can't possibly refer to TC as a mercedes. I'm talking about your middle class customer.. your average joe. *They shouldn't have a chance to be able to enjoy other channels than ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC? *That's great business sense! Lets alienate the every day loyal customer.


Yes they should, that's what an antenna is for. And if that doesn't work you can get lifeline cable which includes those and maybe some other channels for half less, if not even more, then TC. Food, water, electricity, medical, those are things that you need, DBS is not. If your budget is that tight that you can't afford the monthly increase then you should be looking at alternatives and not saying I won't eat one day a month so I can pay for my D* bill.


----------



## hiker

gomezma1 said:


> Received email back from D telling me that they have no information about a price increase in February.


Well I guess that settles it, we can delete this thread now since we all know how well informed they are. :eek2:


----------



## serenstarlight

OK I'll just smile and nod. Everyone has the right to their wrong opinion 



RAD said:


> Yes they should, that's what an antenna is for. And if that doesn't work you can get lifeline cable which includes those and maybe some other channels for half less, if not even more, then TC. Food, water, electricity, medical, those are things that you need, DBS is not. If your budget is that tight that you can't afford the monthly increase then you should be looking at alternatives and not saying I won't eat one day a month so I can pay for my D* bill.


----------



## CraigM

Hi. Is that $59.99 for 12 months Plus HD promo package good for existing customers or is it only for new customers? Thanks, Craig.


----------



## serenstarlight

New only unfortunately. But I'm sure if you call and haggle they can give you a discount for 6 months or something 


CraigM said:


> Hi. Is that $59.99 for 12 months Plus HD promo package good for existing customers or is it only for new customers? Thanks, Craig.


----------



## jwren

ok so they are going to raise all our prices before they even give us all the new hd channels, alot of nerve if you ask me!!!


----------



## carl6

As with any business, DirecTV is going to charge whatever the market will bear. That's their job, their responsibility to their stockholders. You do want your 401K or IRA to grow don't you?

I'm retired, and on a semi-fixed income (I do get annual cost of living increases). Overall, the cost to live (prices, taxes, etc.) almost always grows more rapidly than do the cost of living increases, which means that each year I effectively have less money to work with to get whatever it is I need and want.

The solution? Pick and choose what you spend your money on. DirecTV is a 100% discretionary expense, which means it can go away completely if it needs to, or I can cut back to a lower package. However, if it gets to the point where I have to cut back to an affordable package, and that package does not provide me the entertainment that I am subscribing for, then it will go away completely. I'm not going to pay to have 50 or 100 channels that I don't watch, if that package does not include at least several channels that I do watch. Their current trend to move the more popular channels to a higher cost package is exactly the type of maneuver that could result in my terminating service altogether.

There are other expenses that are not discretionary. My mortgage, food, utilities, insurance, health care and some amount of transportation are necessary. Beyond that, it's pick and choose how I want to spend what my budget permits. I do not get everything I would like to have, but I'm happy with what I've got, and I'd rather cut some expenses than return to the work force, even part time. Life is a series of choices. And I will always choose my bike over my TV 

Carl


----------



## moonman

jwren said:


> ok so they are going to raise all our prices before they even give us all the new hd channels, alot of nerve if you ask me!!!


--------------
As I understand it from a CSR I talked to, old/ existing customers get
"grandfathered" in, and as long as they do not change their programming
tier, or change to H/D equipment, except for the $ 1.00 increase for HBO
for all subs, and a rename of the package tier, there will be no boost
in prices for us. Now it remains to be seen in which tier they put all these
so-called new H/D channels, therefore I played the deck in getting the
Premium tier(old name total choice Premium...that way I'll get them no
matter where they put them(P.S. the H/D pak for us existing subs will
remain at 9.99 unless we switch tiers.


----------



## uncrules

moonman said:


> --------------
> As I understand it from a CSR I talked to, old/ existing customers get
> "grandfathered" in, and as long as they do not change their programming
> tier, or change to H/D equipment, except for the $ 1.00 increase for HBO
> for all subs, and a rename of the package tier, there will be no boost
> in prices for us. Now it remains to be seen in which tier they put all these
> so-called new H/D channels, therefore I played the deck in getting the
> Premium tier(old name total choice Premium...that way I'll get them no
> matter where they put them(P.S. the H/D pak for us existing subs will
> remain at 9.99 unless we switch tiers.


That makes sense. I've had the total choice premier package for a long time and I'm still paying 96.99 (normal price 99.99) for it. They way I see it I will only see the 1 dollar increase for the HD access. If they add the new HD channels to existing packages without raising prices for the packages or HD access (yet to be determined) then that's a pretty good deal for me.


----------



## DawgLink

jwren said:


> ok so they are going to raise all our prices before they even give us all the new hd channels, alot of nerve if you ask me!!!


Though some may not agree with me, I think D* has a LOT, LOT, LOT of subs riding/depending on their future additions of HD channels.

If they dont go up nearly as planned...they could lose a lot of people...some will say they wont and that they will STAY for the HD channels...I disagree....but we shall see


----------



## jwren

My Dad was in your situation (disabled since age 40 and fixed income, that's the life I knew since I was 10), yet he thought it was very important to have "all" his channels... He never gave up a channel because we were short on money, we just did something different somewhere else (I don't know where cause I was so young) anyway the way dtv makes their packages you just about "have to" have it all to get the goods. if you kwim... Kind of what my Dad went through I guess...(this was back in the cable tv days btw...)
BTW: My Dad's choices always put tv over bike... lol....He meant well, he's gone now but the man loved his toys, that's for sure.



carl6 said:


> As with any business, DirecTV is going to charge whatever the market will bear. That's their job, their responsibility to their stockholders. You do want your 401K or IRA to grow don't you?
> 
> I'm retired, and on a semi-fixed income (I do get annual cost of living increases). Overall, the cost to live (prices, taxes, etc.) almost always grows more rapidly than do the cost of living increases, which means that each year I effectively have less money to work with to get whatever it is I need and want.
> 
> The solution? Pick and choose what you spend your money on. DirecTV is a 100% discretionary expense, which means it can go away completely if it needs to, or I can cut back to a lower package. However, if it gets to the point where I have to cut back to an affordable package, and that package does not provide me the entertainment that I am subscribing for, then it will go away completely. I'm not going to pay to have 50 or 100 channels that I don't watch, if that package does not include at least several channels that I do watch. Their current trend to move the more popular channels to a higher cost package is exactly the type of maneuver that could result in my terminating service altogether.
> 
> There are other expenses that are not discretionary. My mortgage, food, utilities, insurance, health care and some amount of transportation are necessary. Beyond that, it's pick and choose how I want to spend what my budget permits. I do not get everything I would like to have, but I'm happy with what I've got, and I'd rather cut some expenses than return to the work force, even part time. Life is a series of choices. And I will always choose my bike over my TV
> 
> Carl


----------



## jwren

cool I hope your right.... 

:hurah:



moonman said:


> --------------
> As I understand it from a CSR I talked to, old/ existing customers get
> "grandfathered" in, and as long as they do not change their programming
> tier, or change to H/D equipment, except for the $ 1.00 increase for HBO
> for all subs, and a rename of the package tier, there will be no boost
> in prices for us. Now it remains to be seen in which tier they put all these
> so-called new H/D channels, therefore I played the deck in getting the
> Premium tier(old name total choice Premium...that way I'll get them no
> matter where they put them(P.S. the H/D pak for us existing subs will
> remain at 9.99 unless we switch tiers.


----------



## James Long

Jeremy W said:


> No, you are misunderstanding. The $10.99 HD Access Fee is *exactly the same* as the old $9.99 HD Pack. There are only two key differences:
> 
> 1. The HD Access Fee is $1 more than the HD Pack, which no longer exists.
> 2. The HD Access Fee is not optional for new customers who activate HD equipment.
> 
> The HD Access Fee gets you the HD channels. You don't have to pay the HD Access Fee and the HD Pack Fee, because the HD Pack no longer exists.


True ... although the new "Choice Plus HD" package includes HD for only $10 more than Choice Plus without HD. (Save 99¢!) Perhaps there will be a "Premier HD" offering for $109.99?

The "HD Technology Fee" (which is charged for having a HD receiver on your account not for subscribing to any HD programming) is included in the "Choice Plus HD" package (along with the DVR Fee and cost of Choice Xtra programming).


----------



## mnbulldog

serenstarlight said:


> OK I'll just smile and nod. Everyone has the right to their wrong opinion


He is exactly right, seren. Not sure where you are coming from. DTv is a choice - the premium option (as is Dish, cable above Lifeline, etc). If you can't afford it - don't get it - get the standard. It is that plain and simple.

You have options - there is OTA (which is free after nominal hardware expense). You have Lifeline. And in some cities there are even more alternatives.

If they can't afford it they shouldn't have it.\

DTv is a business - they are there to make money for the shareholders and serve the consumers that want their product - end of story.


----------



## DawgLink

I think I agree with the one who is stating that D*'s packages should be available to those that can afford it....I just think I would say it in a little more sensitive way.

I am a hard-working guy who doesn't make a million bucks....I can barely afford my HDTV, DVR, and Total Choice Premium package.....but I can.....but if I got fired and/or my salary was reduced....I would probably drop my package a little further and/or maybe get rid of the DVR.

Just the way it is....the world is very unfair thus we have to deal with it as it comes


----------



## James Long

Even though I've never subscribed to just the minimum package the "low low price" is why I decided against D* and choose E*. Almost funny, in a way, that I picked up D* literature for years when I thought about getting a dish but when it came down to placing the order I ordered E*. It is amazing what kind of effect the low price can have, even if 75% of E* customers choose the next package higher.

It is nice to have a good low level package to "fall back on" if rough times come and one doesn't want to cut the service completely. $49.99 minimum unless one drops to D*'s Family Pack is a high "cover charge" for getting in the door. While ALL providers are looking for the "I'll pay anything for TV" customers D*'s high start price is going to make people think twice before signing up.

Plus if people do cancel for personal financial reasons it usually takes a while until they can get back to normal payments. When they decide they can afford "pay TV" again they may look for a more affordable entry point instead of reactivating D*.

These price increases won't end the company. I never make that dire of prediction. But they certainly put the focus on and limit the marketplace to the high end consumer. It must be nice to throw away potential business.


----------



## serenstarlight

OK I'm not sure what it is that I am saying that you guys are not understanding. You live in Phoenix AZ. It's a fairly big city correct? You're surrounded by other fairly large cities like Tempe etc. You don't live in a town who's population is 200. Above popular belief there are customers who live in areas where they can not get a signal from an OTA. There are areas where cable is not ran. I know I live in Utah in a fairly big city and even cable is not ran in my neighborhood. I don't need to imagine that there are customers in this situation because I have talked to them. 
It's easy for us to say "if you can't afford it, don't get it", because we have options. The day you have to talk to these customers and hear their stories I will be more than willing to attempt to agree with what you and the other two individuals (who are set on proving me wrong) have to say. I'm sure if you were in the same situation you'd feel completely different. The problem with society is that as long as we are getting what we want we could careless about those less fortunate.


mnbulldog said:


> He is exactly right, seren. Not sure where you are coming from. DTv is a choice - the premium option (as is Dish, cable above Lifeline, etc). If you can't afford it - don't get it - get the standard. It is that plain and simple.
> 
> You have options - there is OTA (which is free after nominal hardware expense). You have Lifeline. And in some cities there are even more alternatives.
> 
> If they can't afford it they shouldn't have it.\
> 
> DTv is a business - they are there to make money for the shareholders and serve the consumers that want their product - end of story.


----------



## newsposter

a supposed CSR on TCF has stated that for people who dont change anything on their packages, they will get a new HD 0.00 line that enables people like me to keep on getting hbo/sho even though we dont sub to the HD pak.


----------



## RAD

James Long said:


> It is nice to have a good low level package to "fall back on" if rough times come and one doesn't want to cut the service completely. $49.99 minimum unless one drops to D*'s Family Pack is a high "cover charge" for getting in the door. While ALL providers are looking for the "I'll pay anything for TV" customers D*'s high start price is going to make people think twice before signing up.


Isn't D*'s plan to go after the high high revenue person anyway? Didn't they make a big deal out of tightening their credit score requirements to stop folks from signing up if their credit score showed that they'd likely default on the payments? They may just not care about having folks that just want TC as a customer, they want the $100+/month customer.


----------



## James Long

It is fine to go after the high revenue customer. Everyone does that. But to shut out the low revenue customer, regardless of ability to pay, seems reckless or at least heartless.

It doesn't matter what a person COULD spend on TV if they are unwilling to spend it and go somewhere else. It is about more than just weeding out the customers that don't pay (higher prices may be creating even more customers who will default).

E* has 13 million customers. 25% of them subscribe to less than the AT120 level, which is currently $44.99 with locals. The same as TC. (Both plans are going up $3 for existing customers.) That is over 3 million people who are discarded --- D* can't help them until the customer decides to spend more.


> They may just not care about having folks that just want TC as a customer, they want the $100+/month customer.


Not caring is a good way of putting it. As noted, everyone wants the $100+ customer but raising the entry level seems rude.


----------



## hiker

My package is TC+. If I logon to my account and go to change programming I see this at the bottom of the screen where I can choose primary package:
_You are currently subscribed to a package that we no longer offer, however you can choose to retain this package if you like._

I'm taking this as an acknowledgment of the new pricing and packages and that they are not going to force me to accept one of the new packages.


----------



## wingrider01

Jeremy W said:


> No, you are misunderstanding. The $10.99 HD Access Fee is *exactly the same* as the old $9.99 HD Pack. There are only two key differences:
> 
> 1. The HD Access Fee is $1 more than the HD Pack, which no longer exists.
> 2. The HD Access Fee is not optional for new customers who activate HD equipment.
> 
> The HD Access Fee gets you the HD channels. You don't have to pay the HD Access Fee and the HD Pack Fee, because the HD Pack no longer exists.


Then why are they offering a special packaged with HD and DVR service? Seems very redundant and costly in paper work processing


----------



## wingrider01

bonscott87 said:


> Yep, you are missing something.
> Basically you can have any package you want and then add $10.99 for the HD access fee.
> 
> This Plus HD package *already includes the HD Access fee plus the DVR fee.
> So take 69.99 and subtract 10.99 for HD and 5.99 for DVR and you get 53.01 for the Plus package channels.
> The same channel package would be Choice Extra which is 54.99 so by getting Plus HD you are actually saving about 2 a month over if you went with Choice Extra and added DVR and HD separately. So Plus HD is the way to go here.


The why does it state that any new customer activating any HD equipment after the increase will be charged an additional 10.99 a month regardless of programming package chosen?


----------



## wingrider01

Originally Posted by moonman 
--------------
As I understand it from a CSR I talked to, old/ existing customers get
"grandfathered" in, and as long as they do not change their programming
tier, or change to H/D equipment, except for the $ 1.00 increase for HBO
for all subs, and a rename of the package tier, there will be no boost
in prices for us. Now it remains to be seen in which tier they put all these
so-called new H/D channels, therefore I played the deck in getting the
Premium tier(old name total choice Premium...that way I'll get them no
matter where they put them(P.S. the H/D pak for us existing subs will
remain at 9.99 unless we switch tiers.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So what is being said here is if you have to upgrade from the HR10 to the HR20 to recieve the new channels you will be removed from your old pricing?


----------



## serenstarlight

You have 30 days if you change your package to go back to an expired package 


hiker said:


> My package is TC+. If I logon to my account and go to change programming I see this at the bottom of the screen where I can choose primary package:
> _You are currently subscribed to a package that we no longer offer, however you can choose to retain this package if you like._
> 
> I'm taking this as an acknowledgment of the new pricing and packages and that they are not going to force me to accept one of the new packages.


----------



## JLucPicard

wingrider01 said:


> So what is being said here is if you have to upgrade from the HR10 to the HR20 to recieve the new channels you will be removed from your old pricing?


Yes. Activating new HD equipment (even if it is replacing another piece of HD equipment - such as replacing an HR10-250 or an H20 with an HR20), will bump you into the new pricing structure. As would changing packages or adding/changing Premium channels.

Looks like the only way to maintain the grandfathered pricing is to maintain your account exactly as it is.


----------



## bonscott87

wingrider01 said:


> The why does it state that any new customer activating any HD equipment after the increase will be charged an additional 10.99 a month regardless of programming package chosen?


Sure. Plus HD already includes it. It's very simple. I'm not sure why people can't understand this all. Basically they just made a package that includes the HD and DVR fee and saves you a couple bucks.


----------



## Drew2k

bonscott87 said:


> Sure. Plus HD already includes it. It's very simple. I'm not sure why people can't understand this all.


Because the notes on the HD Access Fee are poorly written. It simply states that REGARDLESS of your programming package, if a new customer activates an HD receiver, they will be charged $10.99 a month for HD access. There is no note that says the $10.99 fee does not apply to the PLUS HD package. They worded it very poorly, so it's natural that people question it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Looks to me like Directv is spreading the Pain of the price increase over their lower pack subs and sparing their high end customers the brunt of the pain. Dish is doing the opposite and pushing the increase on their high end subs with the hd pack + AEP . THis makes Dish look better to most people in regards to price. You can always downgrade to a lower choice pack to save money but with Directv you will still get hit by a big $5.00 increase and lose about 8 or 9 channels in the process. I guess you can still go with the family pack but Directv is still $10.00 more than Dish in comparison with their family pack, and Dish's family pack has better channels in it than Directvs. 

I do like the idea of just adding the hd channels with the sd equivalent for one low tech fee . It seems more straight forward than to keep going up on the price of the hd pack, since the future is HD. But I just wonder what the price will be by next years increase if Directv does in fact add 100 hd channels by the end of 2007?


----------



## hiker

Funny thing... I was just looking over the pricing changes that DishNet is doing and they are now unbundling regular packages and HD. Just last year they started bundling packages with HD and created the metallic packages (Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum) so apparently it didn't work out. If DirecTV is trying to copy DishNet they should learn from DishNet's bad experiment.


----------



## wingrider01

bonscott87 said:


> Sure. Plus HD already includes it. It's very simple. I'm not sure why people can't understand this all. Basically they just made a package that includes the HD and DVR fee and saves you a couple bucks.


That isnot what the text states, it states regardless of what programing package is chosen. That appears to mean that even if you choose the HD package you still incur the 10.99 a month charge for HD access, since the package is not stated to be exempt from this charge.


----------



## wingrider01

JLucPicard said:


> Yes. Activating new HD equipment (even if it is replacing another piece of HD equipment - such as replacing an HR10-250 or an H20 with an HR20), will bump you into the new pricing structure. As would changing packages or adding/changing Premium channels.
> 
> Looks like the only way to maintain the grandfathered pricing is to maintain your account exactly as it is.


So in other words those that are still using the old HR10 are screwed because they will not be able to receive the new MPEG4 based channels unless they pay for a new "leased" HR20 and the assocated increase costs. They will effectively be paying for something they cannot utilize unless the bow to the will of D* and get forced into the price increase. Yup makes a lot of sense for D* bottom line. maintain the currect status quo and not be able to get what you pay for or bow to the ways of D* and pay the price increase.


----------



## babzog

serenstarlight said:


> I'm more upset that they're going to be removing 13 channels from the new "Choice" (formerly Total Choice).


What are the channels that are being dropped from the new choice Choice package?


----------



## hiker

babzog said:


> What are the channels that are being dropped from the new choice Choice package?


They are listed in anorther thread here.


----------



## dminches

Does Choice extra include HD? I have lifetime DVR so I don't need to pay separately for that if I need to get Plus.


----------



## bonscott87

wingrider01 said:


> That isnot what the text states, it states regardless of what programing package is chosen. That appears to mean that even if you choose the HD package you still incur the 10.99 a month charge for HD access, since the package is not stated to be exempt from this charge.


And why would they charge you twice for HD on just one package? Use some common sense people.


----------



## wingrider01

bonscott87 said:


> And why would they charge you twice for HD on just one package? Use some common sense people.


I am using it, it specificly states that no matter what package you choose you get the charge. where are you reading that is is specificly documented by D* that it will not be charged?


----------



## hiker

All these arguments are premature until DirecTV issues their official announcement with Terms and Conditions.


----------



## satwood

Can someone please explain this portion to me? I don't see any additional charges on my bill for my local channels, so what would I gain by opting out? Also, what does getting them over the satellite have to do with terrestrial reception, as long as I'm in the defined coverage area of my locals? Thanks!

"Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out. Of course, if there are technical issues (such as line-of-sight, etc.), we will continue to handle them on a case-by-case basis."


----------



## Paul Secic

theratpatrol said:


> D* has to go and break something else thats not broke (the first being Tivo) by renaming their packages and confusing us even more. Prices keep going up up and up but the wages stay the same. :-(


You're lucky. I'm on Social Security & Ca takes $261.00 for Medi-Cal.


----------



## jonaswan2

satwood said:


> Can someone please explain this portion to me? I don't see any additional charges on my bill for my local channels, so what would I gain by opting out? Also, what does getting them over the satellite have to do with terrestrial reception, as long as I'm in the defined coverage area of my locals? Thanks!
> 
> "Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out. Of course, if there are technical issues (such as line-of-sight, etc.), we will continue to handle them on a case-by-case basis."


Total Choice with Locals is like $3 extra and you only get Total Choice without locals if you don't have locals in your area.


----------



## Wolffpack

hiker said:


> All these arguments are premature until DirecTV issues their official announcement with Terms and Conditions.


Haven't they already announced this in their press release? It's not like DTV ever explains anything further than a generic press release.


----------



## Drew2k

Deja vu ...

I just read four of the last eight posts on TCF ...

Creepy.

---


Regardless of admonitions to use common sense, the fact remains that there is much debate about what the two sections on the rate changes mean. One section says the HD access is included in the base price of the HD PLUS package. The other section says regardless of which package you subscribe to, you will pay the $10.99 access fee. Common sense says DirecTV should have been less ambiguous on the rate change information sheet.


----------



## JLucPicard

drew2k said:


> Common sense says DirecTV should have been less ambiguous on the rate change information sheet.


Agreed. I think the intent is that whatever package you subscribe to, if you have HD equipment, you will be charged the HD access fee. There just happens to be a package in which that HD fee is already included in the price.


----------



## Spazzman

When will D* get more cinemax and showtime channels? Outermax would be nice! Their movie channel selection sucks. We turned off starz because of repeat after repeat. I mean National treasure is a cool movie and everything but I don't need to see it 10,000 times. 

I want more movie channels. Make my subscription price increase count DTV.


----------



## harsh

jonaswan2 said:


> Total Choice with Locals is like $3 extra and you only get Total Choice without locals if you don't have locals in your area.


As of almost a year ago, TC packages included locals. Look at the fine print at the bottom of the TC channel list: http://directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart1.jsp?assetId=900039

I think it stinks to have to pay even $3/month for part of something that I already get OTA.


----------



## harsh

Spazzman said:


> I want more movie channels. Make my subscription price increase count DTV.


When they raise the price of Cinemax and Starz, you can rightly demand more channels.

Such is not to say that adding or swapping out components of the current offerings wouldn't be welcomed.


----------



## harsh

Wolffpack said:


> Haven't they already announced this in their press release?


No. Everything that is known seems to be coming from mistakes made on the DirecTV website.

The closest thing to a "press release" was a story by Multichannel News where Robert Mercer confirmed the information found in the OP.


----------



## babzog

hiker said:


> They are listed in anorther thread here.


Thank you!


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> No. Everything that is known seems to be coming from mistakes made on the DirecTV website.
> 
> The closest thing to a "press release" was a story by Multichannel News where Robert Mercer confirmed the information found in the OP.


But still confirmation.

Relinked:
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html?display=Breaking+News

There have also been a couple of reports fom D* subscribers seeing comments in their online billing.


----------



## Drew2k

harsh said:


> No. Everything that is known seems to be coming from mistakes made on the DirecTV website.
> 
> The closest thing to a "press release" was a story by Multichannel News where Robert Mercer confirmed the information found in the OP.


The information posted in this thread at TCF is from information that was sent to "other providers", per post #92.


HDTivoGeek said:


> The hard copy I have wasn't sent to dealers yet AFAIK but was sent to other providers. Not sure though exactly but it is what the dealers will get sooner or later.


----------



## dodge boy

I have been atching this thread and calling D*. I suspended survice and went to cable for a special 1 yr rate plus R15 problems (1 digital box 1 DVR 50/month for 1 year no commitment). I called D* and they said as long as I keep my package it stays the same.... If I go to D*'s website for about a year now and hit change programming it says I have a package no longer available and that I can continue to receive it..... $48.99 per month. Definitely a reason to only suspend and not cancel......

Edit: there are somethings I love about cable (on demand, digital local's sub channels ex: 43 uab cleveland has a channel called "Tube" 43.2 24 hrs of music videos, what MTV should be and 24 hour local weather/news) and somethings (channels, NFLST) I miss from D* so I may just keep run them both.......


----------



## bonscott87

dodge boy said:


> Edit: there are somethings I love about cable (on demand, digital local's sub channels ex: 43 uab cleveland has a channel called "Tube" 43.2 24 hrs of music videos, what MTV should be and 24 hour local weather/news) and somethings (channels, NFLST) I miss from D* so I may just keep run them both.......


FYI the Tube is an OTA channel, available with an antenna.


----------



## RAD

bonscott87 said:


> FYI the Tube is an OTA channel, available with an antenna.


In a number of cities it's been pulled from ATSC subchannels due to the FCC saying that ATSC subchannels must also follow the same childrens programming rules as regular channels.


----------



## newsposter

the other saturday i turned on around 10 am and the tube had on nature shows..i was disappointed as they advertised music all the time


----------



## LI-SVT

bonscott87 said:


> If someone honestly can't afford $11 a month for the HD package then they have no business owning a $2000+ HDTV. They have must more important things they should be spending their money on.


???

Maby I am misunderstanding you but not all HD TVs cost that much. They can be had for under $400. So relitivley speaking $10 per month is significant. For someone who can afford a $2000 television, then yes I agree 10 bucks a month is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## tzphotos.com

satwood said:


> Can someone please explain this portion to me? I don't see any additional charges on my bill for my local channels, so what would I gain by opting out? Also, what does getting them over the satellite have to do with terrestrial reception, as long as I'm in the defined coverage area of my locals? Thanks!
> 
> "Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out. Of course, if there are technical issues (such as line-of-sight, etc.), we will continue to handle them on a case-by-case basis."


I get my Locals via OTA so I have no need for the locals from DirecTV.


----------



## jodavis

bonscott87 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> What it sounds like is that Superfan in 07 and beyond, if you get it, does not include the HD games unless you also pay for the HD access fee, which of course you will be anyway if you have an HD receiver activated (going forward).
> 
> My hope there would be that the Superfan package would only be say $25 bucks instead of $99. Then to get HD games you'd only pay that $25 for Superfan and you already are paying the HD access fee.
> 
> I doubt it but we'll see.


Seems like I should get the HD games without paying for superfan then. If I pay for ST and the HD package I should get the games in HD.


----------



## audispartan

If I drop my $2 HBO ($12 minus a 6 month $10 discount, set to expire in March), will this count as a programming change and cause changes to my other programming choices, i.e. my Total Choice at $44.99?


----------



## paulman182

jodavis said:


> Seems like I should get the HD games without paying for superfan then. If I pay for ST and the HD package I should get the games in HD.


That's my interpretation. Of course, I expect I will be proven wrong, because I don't think they will do that. I'm sure a lot of people are like me and got SF just for the HD benefit.


----------



## hiker

jodavis said:


> Seems like I should get the HD games without paying for superfan then. If I pay for ST and the HD package I should get the games in HD.


No, I think you are still going to need SuperFan to get HD.


> The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ SuperFan™ package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package;


Note the operative words "SuperFan package".


----------



## Jhon69

audispartan said:


> If I drop my $2 HBO ($12 minus a 6 month $10 discount, set to expire in March), will this count as a programming change and cause changes to my other programming choices, i.e. my Total Choice at $44.99?


I believe it would.:sure:


----------



## bonscott87

LI-SVT said:


> ???
> 
> Maby I am misunderstanding you but not all HD TVs cost that much. They can be had for under $400. So relitivley speaking $10 per month is significant. For someone who can afford a $2000 television, then yes I agree 10 bucks a month is a drop in the bucket.


Understood. But I would still argue that if you are having trouble putting food on the table even a $400 TV should be the last thing you're thinking about. Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## audispartan

Jhon69 said:


> I believe it would.:sure:




To me, that's insane. I was given HBO for six months for $2 to alleviate my pain for a broken R15, etc. So the end result, should I choose not to continue with HBO and drop it would be an increase in my base plackage cost (higher than the increase if I didn't change, at least) and a loss of channels? All for dropping a gifted HBO? I NEED A RESOLUTION THAT WON'T DRIVE ME TO CABLE!!!


----------



## CraigM

Hi. When do the letters go out that have the price changes on them? Should we wait to change to any package until we get that letter explaining the prices? We are getting the HD channels for free right now but I think that only lasts one more month. What would have to do to keep the HD channels? Sign up for Plus HD? Or would they just let us pay the old $9.99 price to keep the HD channels? We are on Total Choice now. Thanks for any info on this.


----------



## eric.starwars

This such crap. I am so going to AT&T fiber optic tv service as soon as they have it ready in my hood!


----------



## babzog

Man. I recall in '96 Total Choice was like $30. Now, it's $50 and with fewer good channels (what's left - ads, soaps and shopping). I know they're in it for the money, but sheesh... in business, you can make money and not leave a bad taste in people's mouths at the same time. <sigh> Guess I'll go sign up for Total Choice Plus while it's still "cheap".. just so I can have more channels that my R15 won't record.


----------



## RAD

eric.starwars said:


> This such crap. I am so going to AT&T fiber optic tv service as soon as they have it ready in my hood!


First of all, it's fiber only part of the way, to the VRAD box, from there to your house it's good old copper.

Second, I see you have two HD receivers, right now you can have only ONE HD stream/program/channel (whatever you want to call it) coming into your home, so no recording one HD program and watch another HD program. That might change in the future but that's the way it is now.


----------



## purtman

CraigM said:


> Hi. When do the letters go out that have the price changes on them? Should we wait to change to any package until we get that letter explaining the prices? We are getting the HD channels for free right now but I think that only lasts one more month. What would have to do to keep the HD channels? Sign up for Plus HD? Or would they just let us pay the old $9.99 price to keep the HD channels? We are on Total Choice now. Thanks for any info on this.


Talk to a CSR. You should be grandfathered for the current prices.


----------



## Jhon69

audispartan said:


> To me, that's insane. I was given HBO for six months for $2 to alleviate my pain for a broken R15, etc. So the end result, should I choose not to continue with HBO and drop it would be an increase in my base plackage cost (higher than the increase if I didn't change, at least) and a loss of channels? All for dropping a gifted HBO? I NEED A RESOLUTION THAT WON'T DRIVE ME TO CABLE!!!


Even if it was gifted your still paying $2 for it.If you cancel it does it not seem to you that you are changing your package?.For a more accurate answer contact DirecTV.


----------



## SouthernSky

Can you prepay a year or two at the current rate, before the increase, and be fully covered?


----------



## ehilbert1

I have just TC and I looged onto my account and I could change to TC+ no pob if I wanted too. I had heard that you could not do that now. Should I go ahead and get TC+ now? Because after the price change I'm screwed if I ever want too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dalek1963

Hi,
Actualy the prices for the exsisting packages will go up in March, unless the customer is under a commitment, then the proce is protected at least for a while. The price for Total choice is going from 44.99 to 47.99. 


purtman said:


> Talk to a CSR. You should be grandfathered for the current prices.


----------



## Dalek1963

hi,
No, it doesn't work that way.


SouthernSky said:


> Can you prepay a year or two at the current rate, before the increase, and be fully covered?


----------



## wingrider01

Dalek1963 said:


> Hi,
> Actualy the prices for the exsisting packages will go up in March, unless the customer is under a commitment, then the proce is protected at least for a while. The price for Total choice is going from 44.99 to 47.99.


The price is not protected if you are under a commitment, the price increase will be passed along no matter what, least that is what happened at the last price increase and I believe it is stated in your terms of service


----------



## bonscott87

It's going up $3 for me.

Total Choice Plus $50, going up $3 on March 1st.
HD pack $10
DVR fee $6

Add that up and it's $69.

New Extra w/HD pack is $70 (well $69.99).

So I'll actually switch to this new package so I'll have the new HD Access which will get me all the new HD channels later this year.


----------



## Bobman

Just wait until DirecTV adds all those new HD channels. Your paying $10 now for a handful or two just imagine the extra cost when there are 40-50-100 of them ?

My monthly payment always stays the same as when they increase something I but back on something else. I am already planning to cut off one of my receivers to save the $5.


----------



## Jhon69

ehilbert1 said:


> I have just TC and I looged onto my account and I could change to TC+ no pob if I wanted too. I had heard that you could not do that now. Should I go ahead and get TC+ now? Because after the price change I'm screwed if I ever want too. Thanks for your help.


If you want all the basic channels then that's what you should do.If you don't want any of the channels that will be changing then you don't need to. :welcome_s


----------



## purtman

wingrider01 said:


> The price is not protected if you are under a commitment, the price increase will be passed along no matter what, least that is what happened at the last price increase and I believe it is stated in your terms of service


I was told by a CSR that my prices (except for HBO) would remain the same. We have TC Plus.


----------



## Jhon69

purtman said:


> I was told by a CSR that my prices (except for HBO) would remain the same. We have TC Plus.


What CSR's say you can take with a grain of salt.The posting stated that prices will increase for existing subs just not as much as new subs as long as there is no
package change.Being a new sub myself(March 20,2006) I haven't been through a
price change.If they raise my subscription price but not as much as new subs I consider that another bonus being with DirecTV.The first bonus being when I wake
up I won't find channels gone!.


----------



## JcT21

Spazzman said:


> When will D* get more cinemax and showtime channels? Outermax would be nice! Their movie channel selection sucks. We turned off starz because of repeat after repeat. I mean National treasure is a cool movie and everything but I don't need to see it 10,000 times.
> 
> I want more movie channels. Make my subscription price increase count DTV.


i agree with ya. id like to see something more than just an increase in my bill. i know what you mean about the repeats. i turned off starz for that same reason.

when i had E* they offered encore channels along with TMCxtra with their top 180. i wouldnt mind D*'s price increase so much if they would bundle those in with the new plus / xtra packages.


----------



## Que

> Originally Posted by SouthernSky
> Can you prepay a year or two at the current rate, before the increase, and be fully covered?





Dalek1963 said:


> hi,
> No, it doesn't work that way.


I wish you could too. It's because they raise there rates yearly.

1998 Total choice PLATINUM 47.99
1999 Total Choice $29.99
2000 Total Choice $31.99
2003 Total Choice $33.99
2004 Total Choice $36.99
2005 Total Choice $41.99
2006 Total Choice $44.99


----------



## DawgLink

Que said:


> I wish you could too. It's because they raise there rates yearly.
> 
> 1998 Total choice PLATINUM 47.99
> 1999 Total Choice $29.99
> 2000 Total Choice $31.99
> 2003 Total Choice $33.99
> 2004 Total Choice $36.99
> 2005 Total Choice $41.99
> 2006 Total Choice $44.99


AND

If they get the new sats/channels up by the end of 2007, expect another raise but it may be quite hefty.


----------



## Jhon69

JcT21 said:


> i agree with ya. id like to see something more than just an increase in my bill. i know what you mean about the repeats. i turned off starz for that same reason.
> 
> when i had E* they offered encore channels along with TMCxtra with their top 180. i wouldnt mind D*'s price increase so much if they would bundle those in with the new plus / xtra packages.


Well I can tell you why I like Starz.They offer a new movie every Saturday nite.

If D* offered the same as E* there wouldn't be any difference between the companies so why switch?

I like it that if all I want are the basic channels I can get that with D* not E*.I also
like it that with Starz with D* you can get the Encores with Starz and even though
there are less channels the price is less.You can't get something for nothing meaning if they add channels it normally will cost you more.On the other hand when I subscribed to Starz I also got Sundance Channel.But I have also heard if
you get any Premium services you get Sundance so there's a bonus with D*.


----------



## mtnagel

Sorry if this has been asked, but I only read the last few pages. 

Right now, I have the Total Choice Plus package with no movies channels (and ST if it matters). We have an HR20 and 2 SD Directivos. I have the HD pack now, but I got it for free when I got the HR20 for 4 months. I wasn't going to pay the extra for it, but I guess my hand is a little forced now. Although I would want some of the new HD channels that are launching, so it's basically inevitable that I was going to eventually have to subscribe to the HD pack to get those anyway.

So it looks like if I get the HD plus DVR pack, I’ll be paying $69.99 and $4.99 for each of the extra receivers. Or basically $80 before taxes, right? Am I missing anything?


----------



## dlt4

Jhon69 said:


> If you want all the basic channels then that's what you should do.If you don't want any of the channels that will be changing then you don't need to. :welcome_s


I've read through this long thread and I'm not sure I know the answer to my question. I now have TC with a DVR. If I don't change anything, will I lose the 13 or so channels on 2/6, or will I be able to keep them until I make a programming change? I do not want to lose SPEED, but I also don't want to have to jump to the higher rate to get it. If I'm going to lose those channels then I need to switch to TC+ today! I would ask a CSR but I can't be certain I will get the right answer. How sad.


----------



## Camaro305

mtnagel said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but I only read the last few pages.
> 
> So it looks like if I get the HD plus DVR pack, I'll be paying $69.99 and $4.99 for each of the extra receivers. Or basically $80 before taxes, right? Am I missing anything?


Sounds right to me!


----------



## Jhon69

wneilson82 said:


> AND
> 
> If they get the new sats/channels up by the end of 2007, expect another raise but it may be quite hefty.


Unfortunately all these increases revolve around one thing technology.HD the latest and the greatest don't know if I will ever convert because I have a problem
now seeing all the moles and warts and bumps on people's bodies.But I don't believe the increases would be so drastic if it wasn't for HD.Until HD starts to become the norm companies will surely treat it like a premium service and until that happens digital will do just nicely.


----------



## brewer4

Jhon69 said:


> Unfortunately all these increases revolve around one thing technology.HD the latest and the greatest don't know if I will ever convert because I have a problem
> now seeing all the moles and warts and bumps on people's bodies.But I don't believe the increases would be so drastic if it wasn't for HD.Until HD starts to become the norm companies will surely treat it like a premium service and until that happens digital will do just nicely.


I dunno about the moles but I got HD for the brighter picture, the better colors, the widescreen, etc. The details are not the main reason for me but certainly help when reading the numbers or names on the back of sports jerseys. With so many local channels HD and tons of network programming, theres never been a better time to convert.


----------



## dtv757

ahhh all these price jumps ... FiOS is looking to be the lowest cost of service now days. 200 channels for $42.99 (or $39.99 in select markets). 


this is crazy so if i wanna keep watching fuel tv i gotta change my package now. this is insane. i mean i knew the prices were goin up but not $5 per package.


----------



## Jhon69

dlt4 said:


> I've read through this long thread and I'm not sure I know the answer to my question. I now have TC with a DVR. If I don't change anything, will I lose the 13 or so channels on 2/6, or will I be able to keep them until I make a programming change? I do not want to lose SPEED, but I also don't want to have to jump to the higher rate to get it. If I'm going to lose those channels then I need to switch to TC+ today! I would ask a CSR but I can't be certain I will get the right answer. How sad.


Then I suggest you wait you might be grandfathered in on those channels as some have said.If not then switch but the decision is totally yours.I have TC+ myself so I don't have that problem.I actually see no problem adding those channels for $5.But if it's going to bother you then TC+ is for you then whatever happens it shouldn't affect you.Isn't it good I can't give you a straight answer? That's because it's your decision I don't know can you afford $5 more?.Life is all decisions and don't be upset if sometimes you've screwed up.I 've messed up plenty of times and you know what?.Life go on.Good Luck!


----------



## Jhon69

brewer4 said:


> I dunno about the moles but I got HD for the brighter picture, the better colors, the widescreen, etc. The details are not the main reason for me but certainly help when reading the numbers or names on the back of sports jerseys. With so many local channels HD and tons of network programming, theres never been a better time to convert.


I have to disagree prices are artificially inflated because it's new.Being able to read things better is a benefit one that I don't need at this time.I have heard too
many people with HD complain about how a regular SD picture sux on a HD set.So
for me I can't see it but that's why there's different strokes for different folks.Good Luck!and Enjoy!.


----------



## mtnagel

Camaro305 said:


> Sounds right to me!


So now you can't get the HD locals without getting the rest of the HD channels! I guess that pretty much will be moot as more and more go to HD, but as it stands now, I don't want the HD pack, but definitely want HD locals as that's probably 75% of what we watch.

So, mine is going up $15 from $65/month (without HD pack) to $80/month


----------



## Jhon69

mtnagel said:


> So now you can't get the HD locals without getting the rest of the HD channels! I guess that pretty much will be moot as more and more go to HD, but as it stands now, I don't want the HD pack, but definitely want HD locals as that's probably 75% of what we watch.
> 
> So, mine is going up $15 from $65/month (without HD pack) to $80/month


Then go OTA.


----------



## dlt4

Jhon69 said:


> Then I suggest you wait you might be grandfathered in on those channels as some have said.If not then switch but the decision is totally yours.I have TC+ myself so I don't have that problem.I actually see no problem adding those channels for $5.But if it's going to bother you then TC+ is for you then whatever happens it shouldn't affect you.Isn't it good I can't give you a straight answer? That's because it's your decision I don't know can you afford $5 more?.Life is all decisions and don't be upset if sometimes you've screwed up.I 've messed up plenty of times and you know what?.Life go on.Good Luck!


It's not the $5 that matters, it's possibly $15. TC is currently $45, and the new PLUS with DVR service is $60. So my concern is that if I'm not grandfathered in, come 2/6 I'll lose my extra channels and the DVR service.


----------



## mtnagel

Jhon69 said:


> Then go OTA.


Are you sure that would work? Doesn't it say something about having HD equipment (the HR20) and you get hit with the fee anyway?

ETA: Found the link again. I really don't understand the HD Access Fee? Is that included in the Plus HD package? I think someone said it was, but it's written weird. What about if you activate another HR20, do you pay an additional $11 every month or if you have the Plus HD package, you can have as many HD recievers as you want? I'm confused.


----------



## kenmoo

dlt4 said:


> It's not the $5 that matters, it's possibly $15. TC is currently $45, and the new PLUS with DVR service is $60. So my concern is that if I'm not grandfathered in, come 2/6 I'll lose my extra channels and the DVR service.


I understood you dlt4. I have the same question. It's not a matter of a few bucks but rather seems to be $15 to keep the same channels we have now if we have to go from TC to TC+ with the upcoming rate and channel changes combined. If I was sure I'd be grandfathered in I'd upgrade to TC+ today. Then it seems the rate increase would be a lot less than the potential $15. IMO it would be great if one could just call D* and get a straight answer so we could make a decision with facts instead of conjectures.


----------



## dlt4

dlt4 said:


> So my concern is that if I'm not grandfathered in, come 2/6 I'll lose my extra channels and the DVR service.


FWIW, I just talked with a CSR who assured me that neither my programming or pricing will change on 2/6. I just hope that she is correct.


----------



## Peter305

dlt4 said:


> FWIW, I just talked with a CSR who assured me that neither my programming or pricing will change on 2/6. I just hope that she is correct.


------------------

The DirecTV website says NOTHING about any of these changes.

Is there any reason to believe that a person like me who has Total Choice wont loose any programming on 2/6?


----------



## dlt4

Peter305 said:


> ------------------
> 
> The DirecTV website says NOTHING about any of these changes.
> 
> Is there any reason to believe that a person like me who has Total Choice wont loose any programming on 2/6?


I know the feeling. I guess it just depends on how much faith you have in what a CSR tells you.

I also sent an email through the D* web site a couple days ago saying that they should be notifying customers sooner about the coming changes. I got the usual "understand your concern" blah blah "check the web site" blah blah "you'll receive a letter" blah blah.


----------



## skaeight

Peter305 said:


> ------------------
> 
> The DirecTV website says NOTHING about any of these changes.
> 
> Is there any reason to believe that a person like me who has Total Choice wont loose any programming on 2/6?


Yes, because it's been stated in this thread and elsewhere, that exisiting customers will be grandfathered into their current Total Choice / TC+ packages with the same channels but a $3 increase as long as you don't make a change to your package.

The only thing I'm not sure about is whether or not a change includes a change to premiums. I really doubt it does, but that still remains to be seen. If it doesn't then I'm ok and will continue on with the TC grandfathered package.


----------



## DawgLink

dlt4 said:


> I know the feeling. I guess it just depends on how much faith you have in what a CSR tells you


I usually get a different answer everytime I call no matter what I am asking :nono2:


----------



## Jhon69

dlt4 said:


> It's not the $5 that matters, it's possibly $15. TC is currently $45, and the new PLUS with DVR service is $60. So my concern is that if I'm not grandfathered in, come 2/6 I'll lose my extra channels and the DVR service.


Then you get TC+ NOW.After February there won't be a package by that name.


----------



## Jhon69

mtnagel said:


> Are you sure that would work? Doesn't it say something about having HD equipment (the HR20) and you get hit with the fee anyway?
> 
> ETA: Found the link again. I really don't understand the HD Access Fee? Is that included in the Plus HD package? I think someone said it was, but it's written weird. What about if you activate another HR20, do you pay an additional $11 every month or if you have the Plus HD package, you can have as many HD recievers as you want? I'm confused.


You know I'm not really into this HD thing so hopefully someone in the know will step in.

When I said OTA I thought maybe you already had a digital tuner in the TV.If not
get a separate OTA digital tuner for the TV.You might have to change out the receiver to avoid the HD access fee,like I said don't know for sure.Good Luck!


----------



## Jhon69

dtv757 said:


> ahhh all these price jumps ... FiOS is looking to be the lowest cost of service now days. 200 channels for $42.99 (or $39.99 in select markets).
> 
> this is crazy so if i wanna keep watching fuel tv i gotta change my package now. this is insane. i mean i knew the prices were goin up but not $5 per package.


How would you feel in my shoes?.You've got a cable company that sux(Charter).
A satellite company that when you wake up channels are gone(DISH).
So my last option is DirecTV.
The only difference is "if" you are grandfathered into your package that would make the total difference.


----------



## mtnagel

Jhon69 said:


> You know I'm not really into this HD thing so hopefully someone in the know will step in.
> 
> When I said OTA I thought maybe you already had a digital tuner in the TV.If not
> get a separate OTA digital tuner for the TV.You might have to change out the receiver to avoid the HD access fee,like I said don't know for sure.Good Luck!


Well, I still need a DVR. That is NOT an option 

I'll pay whatever I have to. I just was hoping that as they adding more HD, that they rolled it into the current packages and not make us pay for it. Of course that was wishful thinking.


----------



## ehilbert1

I hate to strike fear into anyone and I know customer service reps say different things,but boy did I get an ear full. I called and spoke with a rep and she said that there will be no grandfathering. We will lose those channels and prices will go up and packeges will change. Who knows what rep to believe. She just said she was going to give it to me straight and this is what her supervisor told her in their meeting. So take that for what you will.


----------



## skaeight

ehilbert1 said:


> I hate to strike fear into anyone and I know customer service reps say different things,but boy did I get an ear full. I called and spoke with a rep and she said that there will be no grandfathering. We will lose those channels and prices will go up and packeges will change. Who knows what rep to believe. She just said she was going to give it to me straight and this is what her supervisor told her in their meeting. So take that for what you will.


I'm pretty sure that's b.s. The article in multichannel news cites a directv source who says $3 increase, grandfathered TC/TC+.

I've heard CSRs say A LOT of things that are not true. The info on this forum is pretty much always more accurate than the CSRs.


----------



## DawgLink

ehilbert1 said:


> I hate to strike fear into anyone and I know customer service reps say different things,but boy did I get an ear full. I called and spoke with a rep and she said that there will be no grandfathering. We will lose those channels and prices will go up and packeges will change. Who knows what rep to believe. She just said she was going to give it to me straight and this is what her supervisor told her in their meeting. So take that for what you will.


I was told yesterday the exact opposite on the phone by a D* rep. LOL


----------



## SParker

I really enjoy National Geographic so it will suck if they take it out of the Total Choice package.


----------



## Dalek1963

Hi,
I don't mean to be rude, but whoever you spoke to either didn't pay attention during the training or hasn't had the training yet. The fact is that people who have the current packages will be grandfathered in, and would only be forced to change to the new packages if they call in to change their package. Also there will be price protection on people who have a commitment, but probably not for the entire time of the commitment, perhaps 6 months, at most.


skaeight said:


> I'm pretty sure that's b.s. The article in multichannel news cites a directv source who says $3 increase, grandfathered TC/TC+.
> 
> I've heard CSRs say A LOT of things that are not true. The info on this forum is pretty much always more accurate than the CSRs.


----------



## wingrider01

wneilson82 said:


> I was told yesterday the exact opposite on the phone by a D* rep. LOL


And I was told that they where not aware of any planned price increase by 2 different csr's


----------



## dodge boy

I was told that I could keep my TC+ 48.99 /month and I my acoount is even suspended right now. well 'til 2/6/07 anyway.... Then I'll have TWC and D*


----------



## Jhon69

mtnagel said:


> Well, I still need a DVR. That is NOT an option
> 
> I'll pay whatever I have to. I just was hoping that as they adding more HD, that they rolled it into the current packages and not make us pay for it. Of course that was wishful thinking.


Sorry about that forgot about the DVR.


----------



## Jhon69

SParker said:


> I really enjoy National Geographic so it will suck if they take it out of the Total Choice package.


Yea that was one I enjoy too.When they moved Fox Movie Channel up that's when I
went to TC+.Looks like it was the right move now that others I like are following the trend.


----------



## dlt4

ehilbert1 said:


> I hate to strike fear into anyone and I know customer service reps say different things,but boy did I get an ear full. I called and spoke with a rep and she said that there will be no grandfathering. We will lose those channels and prices will go up and packeges will change. Who knows what rep to believe. She just said she was going to give it to me straight and this is what her supervisor told her in their meeting. So take that for what you will.


 I talked with a CSR yesterday who said I will not be affected. I talked with one today who said I will be, effective March 1. Since I have TC, that means I will lose the channels that are moving to the new CHOICE EXTRA package, and I will be paying the new price. I told her about what I was told yesterday, and that there are a lot of confused and unhappy customers out there because CSRs are not informed about what is going on. She apologized and said that some CSRs haven't been trained yet. If that's the case they shouldn't be answering the question. I'm more disgusted by the bad information than I am with the price and package changes.


----------



## HarleyD

OK, correct me if I'm wrong (like I have to say that), but I haven't seen anything in my D* bill about these changes coming and have not been otherwise notified of these changes by D* by any other means.

So, since the vast majority of D* subscribers do not frequent these boards they would have no way of knowing this change is about to take place.

Therefore I would have to assume that people with existing plans and packages are grandfathered under those existing plans and packages and would see no changes in their programming until such time that they make a change to their programming. This would be consistent with what D* has done in the past when repackaging programming. Otherwise you are going to have MILLIONS of subscribers calling D* to find out why their bill changed all of a sudden.

Now if and when you change your programming you would only have the new programming package options to choose from and they would get you then.


----------



## Peter305

HarleyD said:


> OK, correct me if I'm wrong (like I have to say that), but I haven't seen anything in my D* bill about these changes coming and have not been otherwise notified of these changes by D* by any other means.
> 
> So, since the vast majority of D* subscribers do not frequent these boards they would have no way of knowing this change is about to take place.
> 
> Therefore I would have to assume that people with existing plans and packages are grandfathered under those existing plans and packages and would see no changes in their programming until such time that they make a change to their programming. This would be consistent with what D* has done in the past when repackaging programming. Otherwise you are going to have MILLIONS of subscribers calling D* to find out why their bill changed all of a sudden.
> 
> Now if and when you change your programming you would only have the new programming package options to choose from and they would get you then.


It amazes me the confusion this is causing. WHY can't DirecTV give out clear information on what is happening?

One thing I would like to know is if I have Total Choice now and I decide to add the Sports Pack at some future date do I loose TC and get bumped to a new package?


----------



## HarleyD

Peter305 said:


> It amazes me the confusion this is causing. WHY can't DirecTV give out clear information on what is happening?
> 
> One thing I would like to know is if I have Total Choice now and I decide to add the Sports Pack at some future date do I loose TC and get bumped to a new package?


I would have to say yes.

When they repackaged the premium channels some number of years ago, I was able to hang on to my existing programming package until I made a change. Then I was forced into adopting one of the new packaging options.


----------



## joed32

If you have the HD package it covers all of your recievers no matter how many you add.


----------



## ssm06

I have a spanish/english package (my wife is from Chile and her first language is Spanish).

Has there been any word on changes or price increases to these packages?


----------



## purtman

dlt4 said:


> I talked with a CSR yesterday who said I will not be affected. I talked with one today who said I will be, effective March 1. Since I have TC, that means I will lose the channels that are moving to the new CHOICE EXTRA package, and I will be paying the new price. I told her about what I was told yesterday, and that there are a lot of confused and unhappy customers out there because CSRs are not informed about what is going on. She apologized and said that some CSRs haven't been trained yet. If that's the case they shouldn't be answering the question. I'm more disgusted by the bad information than I am with the price and package changes.


This makes sense. I've read elsewhere that D* will pick up NBC's Chiller Theater when it goes live on March 1. Without Sunday Ticket, this is very possible.


----------



## Paul Secic

Jhon69 said:


> You do know that little old couple got a 3.3% raise on SS right?.Then they can be
> like me and send 2% to DirecTV.


Medicare gets half of it.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

I sent an e-mail to customer service asking about the increase, here is their cut and paste response.



"An E-Mail Sent to Customer Service" said:


> I heard that as of March 1, 2006, prices for DirecTV will increase. Is this true? Will my exisiting programming change? Will I be able to keep my existing package at the same price?





"Their Response" said:


> Dear Mr. XXXXXXXX,
> 
> Thanks for asking about our pricing. New rates for DIRECTV base packages will go into effect on March 1, 2007. Depending on your programming package you may see a small increase in your monthly programming cost. We will be sending more information about these changes in your February bill. If you don't receive a paper bill, look for an email in early February with more information about how these changes will affect you.
> 
> Our new prices help cover the higher costs we pay to carry the channels you see. Programming costs have significantly outpaced the average increase our customers will see on their bills. Be assured that we will continue to invest in the quality of your viewing experience. Over the last few years, we've:
> 
> • added a number of new channels
> • continued to increase our HD programming
> • launched new satellites to improve your service.
> • provided additional services such as automated features to make it easier for you to order pay per view, pay your bill, and change your programming online and by phone.
> 
> And we'll continue to add more channels, including more HD channels, in the future. Even with our new rates, DIRECTV continues to be a better value than cable, whose average annual price increases have typically been higher than ours.
> 
> Thanks again for writing and please stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Eric
> Employee ID 100124022
> DIRECTV Customer Service
> 
> No waiting. No hold times. Register online at directv.com or use our automated phone system to pay your bills, change services, get technical assistance and much more! Our automated systems are easy to use and you'll avoid most transaction fees.
> Customer 01/24/2007 09:55 AM
> DIRECTV FEEDBACK MESSAGE


----------



## Peter305

AlbertZeroK said:


> I sent an e-mail to customer service asking about the increase, here is their cut and paste response.


I notice that they DID NOT say that your package would remain the same....


----------



## DawgLink

I called last night and talked to 2 different people

Neither one had the faintest clue about the price change and both kept giving me my OLD price instead of my upcoming new one.

Neither could explain to me the differences in channels

One did say that because I signed up with a promotion, that my price would NOT change but the OTHER said that wasnt true

Geez


----------



## dlt4

Peter305 said:


> I notice that they DID NOT say that your package would remain the same....


I was told yesterday that on March 1 my TC package will lose the channels that are being moved to the new CHOICE PLUS package, along with the price increase. If I don't change anything, after 6 months I will be forced to select one of the new packages.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Yeah, the Terms of the commitment doesn't allow you out of the commitment just because prices change. Or course, there will be no cable out here anytime soon and with as many DVR's as we have (7 active, 5 spare) it's not likely we'd move to DISH anytime soon, so commitments really don't matter here.


----------



## Peter305

Que said:


> :/ I have Total Choice. I pay $44.99. So if I want to watch E!, OLN and Speed I will have to pay $10.00 more a month?


Is there a listing somewhere that shows what the new packages will look like, ie which channels will be included in each one? There isn't anything on the DirecTV website that I can see.


----------



## dlt4

Peter305 said:


> Is there a listing somewhere that shows what the new packages will look like, ie which channels will be included in each one? There isn't anything on the DirecTV website that I can see.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76837


----------



## hornetsfan30m

ok why are some of yall crying. some of yall call retention all the time to get free stuff it is ok for yall for do that. but it is not ok for dtv make us pay $4 more come on guys.


$3 more base pak
$1 more HBO


----------



## Peter305

hornetsfan30m said:


> ok why are some of yall crying. some of yall call retention all the time to get free stuff it is ok for yall for do that. but it is not ok for dtv make us pay $4 more come on guys.
> 
> $3 more base pak
> $1 more HBO


I'm not crying just asking for clear answers from DirecTV on what the price increase will be, can I keep the package I have now [and pay more for it] and if I can do I loose channels I have now...


----------



## Wolffpack

21 pages of posts.....all speculation. Why not wait to hear from the horses mouth?


----------



## harsh

Wolffpack said:


> 21 pages of posts.....all speculation. Why not wait to hear from the horses mouth?


Absent authoritative information, the Internet community will generate its own.

The only real issue is whether or not Total Choice suffers the loss of channels. The pricing rumor was confirmed by Robert Mercer.


----------



## Paul Secic

Jhon69 said:


> Unfortunately all these increases revolve around one thing technology.HD the latest and the greatest don't know if I will ever convert because I have a problem
> now seeing all the moles and warts and bumps on people's bodies.But I don't believe the increases would be so drastic if it wasn't for HD.Until HD starts to become the norm companies will surely treat it like a premium service and until that happens digital will do just nicely.


HD is premium and I'll buy one Hd Set when my present set blows in about 10 years.


----------



## bobnielsen

Paul Secic said:


> HD is premium and I'll buy one Hd Set when my present set blows in about 10 years.


If one could only predict when they will go (hopefully just before "Black Friday"). My 12 year old Sony rear projection set went out for the second time last summer and I figured it was time for HD. My 18 year old Sony Triniton (which was a floor model) hasn't hiccuped since I bought it.


----------



## hakaveli

our family is going to sign up with direcTV TOTAL CHOICE. im wondering:

1) how much our monthly bill will be? the website reads 39.99 a month for total choice right now. if we get that and expect to use one H20, one HR20, and one non-HD receiver, how much are we expecting to add to our monthly subscription? is it 11 dollars for every HD receiver? so would our total monthly bill be about 72 dollars???
(40 for TC package, 22 for two HD receivers, and 10 dollars for having an additional two receivers??) please hlep me with this part.


----------



## dlt4

harsh said:


> The only real issue is whether or not Total Choice suffers the loss of channels. The pricing rumor was confirmed by Robert Mercer.


As I mentioned in an earlier post, as a TC customer, I was told that the channels will disappear on March 1 unless I switch to TC+, (the new CHOICE PLUS).


----------



## hakaveli

dlt4 said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post, as a TC customer, I was told that the channels will disappear on March 1 unless I switch to TC+, (the new CHOICE PLUS).


so theres really no point in rushing to get the TC package before 2/6/07 ??? even if i get the TC package with speed channel and all the others theyd still be taken away from me in march???:nono2:


----------



## SParker

National Geographic is the only channel I care about leaving Total Choice, unfortunately its a big channel for me.


----------



## dlt4

hakaveli said:


> so theres really no point in rushing to get the TC package before 2/6/07 ??? even if i get the TC package with speed channel and all the others theyd still be taken away from me in march???:nono2:


Based on what I was told, you will have all of your current TC channels until March 1. You'll be receiving either a letter or email the first part of February telling you how you will be affected by the changes.


----------



## quirkykarma

If we upgraded to TC + in the next few days do you think it would just go up a few dollars in March, or would changing something now bump us into the "new customer" pricing?


----------



## hakaveli

heyy i just called D* and asked them if they would take the channels away from me if i signed up now and he told me NO. the first thing i did when he answered the phone was i made it clear that i wasnt going to be signing up for D* .... so i dont think he would lie purposely to make a sale would he.. can someone else call and verify and see what their representative tells them?


----------



## Dalek1963

Hi,
I've been giving accurate and correct information in other posts on this thread, but for some reason, what I say isn't trusted because I'm a csr. I know not all csrs have the same commitment to doing their jobs, but I have only shared information that all csr's have at their disposal which the info that we are all given to share with customers. I think its funny that the right information is right in front of you and yet, no one hears it.


----------



## UTVLamented

Dalek1963, what is the definition of "changing your package"? If I drop or add a premium, is that considered a package change that would force you into the new base packages or do you actually have to change your base package to be considered a package change?


----------



## AlbertZeroK

So we have Total Choice. DVR's and HD. And all the Premium Channels except Sports. Which is $2/month cheaper than premium. I'm assuming now it will actually be cheaper to have Premium and HD Access than go with seperate stuff like we do now? Am I reading this right?


----------



## Peter305

Dalek1963 said:


> Hi,
> I've been giving accurate and correct information in other posts on this thread, but for some reason, what I say isn't trusted because I'm a csr. I know not all csrs have the same commitment to doing their jobs, but I have only shared information that all csr's have at their disposal which the info that we are all given to share with customers. I think its funny that the right information is right in front of you and yet, no one hears it.


For what it's worth this was the email response I got from DirecTV in response to my question about price increases and package changes.

"Thanks for taking the time to write us about your DIRECTV programming services. I understand your concerns about the new base packages and pricing that will be introduced on March 1, 2007. Since you are already a DIRECTV customer, you will continue to receive your current TOTAL CHOICE programming package. However, the new price will be $47.99 per month."

I *THINK * they are saying that the Total Choice Package stays the same but the price goes up....


----------



## bonscott87

It's been said multiple times that the Total Choice packages we all enjoy today will stay the same and you will get to keep them for some period of time and the price will go up $3.

You will only need to go to one of the new packages if you change something on your account. Once you change programming on your account then you'll need to go to one of the new packages.

They did this before the last time they re did the packages. You got to keep the (now) obsolete package for up to a year. If you made any changes you went to a new package or after a year you were automatically put in the nearest matching new package. 

Expect more of the same, details will be coming in our bills.


----------



## Que

bonscott87 said:


> It's been said multiple times that the Total Choice packages we all enjoy today will stay the same and you will get to keep them for some period of time and the price will go up $3.
> 
> You will only need to go to one of the new packages if you change something on your account. Once you change programming on your account then you'll need to go to one of the new packages.
> 
> They did this before the last time they re did the packages. You got to keep the (now) obsolete package for up to a year. If you made any changes you went to a new package or after a year you were automatically put in the nearest matching new package.
> 
> Expect more of the same, details will be coming in our bills.


So I hope that my DVR doesn't go out or I guess I can't add HR20 (when it has DLB and no bugs) If I wanted to. I can't change anything.

You are saying that in a year I will have to pay $10 more a month for the same package I have now?


----------



## JLucPicard

Que said:


> You are saying that in a year I will have to pay $10 more a month for the same package I have now?


Very likely, and you will have saved $120 by not being forced into that package right now.


----------



## eibook

joed32 said:


> If you have the HD package it covers all of your recievers no matter how many you add.


I'm confused, in the new pricing structure:

If I currently have the "HD Package" and I upgrade from TC Extra to Premier, HD should be included because I didn't activate new HD equipment "on or after February 6." Or do I now have to pay the $10.99 HD access fee.

So if I have HD now, Premier should be $99.99 plus tax, with no DVR service fee and no HD access fee? Right?


----------



## Dalek1963

Hi,
Changing your package, means simply changing the base package, you can change your premium services without changing your base package, for example change hbo to showtime and so forth. If you have Total Choice Plus and want to change to Total Choice Premier, you would have to change to the new packages.


UTVLamented said:


> Dalek1963, what is the definition of "changing your package"? If I drop or add a premium, is that considered a package change that would force you into the new base packages or do you actually have to change your base package to be considered a package change?


----------



## JLucPicard

And all due repsect to you, Dalek1963, because you seem to have your act together, but I see something coming in the future to be wary of.

Changing premiums on the web site (I haven't tried for a while so I'm not sure of the process, if you even can), does it make you "re-choose" your base package? If so, you would only have the new packages to choose from. OK, so changing online is out. Call DirecTv. CSR is changing your premiums and, Whoops, there goes your grandfathered base package. 'Oh well, which package would you now like to choose for your base package, sir?'


----------



## Paul Secic

Jhon69 said:


> Well I can tell you why I like Starz.They offer a new movie every Saturday nite.
> 
> If D* offered the same as E* there wouldn't be any difference between the companies so why switch?
> 
> I like it that if all I want are the basic channels I can get that with D* not E*.I also
> like it that with Starz with D* you can get the Encores with Starz and even though
> there are less channels the price is less.You can't get something for nothing meaning if they add channels it normally will cost you more.On the other hand when I subscribed to Starz I also got Sundance Channel.But I have also heard if
> you get any Premium services you get Sundance so there's a bonus with D*.


Sundance is a part of Showtime.


----------



## skaeight

JLucPicard said:


> And all due repsect to you, Dalek1963, because you seem to have your act together, but I see something coming in the future to be wary of.
> 
> Changing premiums on the web site (I haven't tried for a while so I'm not sure of the process, if you even can), does it make you "re-choose" your base package? If so, you would only have the new packages to choose from. OK, so changing online is out. Call DirecTv. CSR is changing your premiums and, Whoops, there goes your grandfathered base package. 'Oh well, which package would you now like to choose for your base package, sir?'


Changing premiums on the website does NOT make you choose a new base package.

It looks like Dalek answered my only concern about all this. I'm most likely going to keep my packages it currently is (TC, HBO, DVR.)


----------



## skaeight

Paul Secic said:


> Sundance is a part of Showtime.


Sundance actually comes with any premium movie channel package.


----------



## DonCorleone

skaeight said:


> Sundance actually comes with any premium movie channel package.


Yep, I only have HBO & Starz/Encore and I get Redford's left-leaning Sundance channel.


----------



## JLucPicard

skaeight said:


> Changing premiums on the website does NOT make you choose a new base package.


Thanks for clearing that up. I don't like giving out bad information.

However, my concern with making these changes via the CSR route still holds true - never know what you'll get with them, and who knows how their screens will change when all this takes place (again, pure conjecture on my part, which, I realize, flies in the face of my "not wanting to give out bad info" edict ).


----------



## skaeight

JLucPicard said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I don't like giving out bad information.
> 
> However, my concern with making these changes via the CSR route still holds true - never know what you'll get with them, and who knows how their screens will change when all this takes place (again, pure conjecture on my part, which, I realize, flies in the face of my "not wanting to give out bad info" edict ).


Which is why I always prefer to do things online as opposed to talking to people on the phone.


----------



## serenstarlight

It still leaves it open for dtv to setup the website to automatically change an expired package or require the customer to change the expired package. I'm not sure if they'll be doing that but as a CSR we're required to change an expired package if customers want to add a different service. However, the customer has 30 days to change it back.



JLucPicard said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I don't like giving out bad information.
> 
> However, my concern with making these changes via the CSR route still holds true - never know what you'll get with them, and who knows how their screens will change when all this takes place (again, pure conjecture on my part, which, I realize, flies in the face of my "not wanting to give out bad info" edict ).


----------



## JLucPicard

serenstarlight said:


> It still leaves it open for dtv to setup the website to automatically change an expired package or require the customer to change the expired package. I'm not sure if they'll be doing that but as a CSR we're required to change an expired package if customers want to add a different service. However, the customer has 30 days to change it back.


So getting back to the question of whether adding or changing premium channels will trigger being forced into the new packages, what would your instinct be on that? It will not affect which base package you have (even if an 'expired' one), or it will force you into one of the new base packages (whether the system chooses or the customer does)?


----------



## serenstarlight

If someone changes their services, be it premium or base they are required to upgrade to the new package layouts. If they want to change back to their expired package they have 30 days to do so. But do employees always follow what they're supposed to? No 


JLucPicard said:


> So getting back to the question of whether adding or changing premium channels will trigger being forced into the new packages, what would your instinct be on that? It will not affect which base package you have (even if an 'expired' one), or it will force you into one of the new base packages (whether the system chooses or the customer does)?


----------



## James Long

serenstarlight said:


> If someone changes their services, be it premium or base they are required to upgrade to the new package layouts. If they want to change back to their expired package they have 30 days to do so. But do employees always follow what they're supposed to? No


I can understand an "undo" reversions ... someone calls in to change their package then changes their mind and wants to go back. But a partial undo? It seems that once someone changes from Total Choice Plus to Choice Xtra to add another service that the reversion would be back to Total Choice Plus _without_ the additional service. The only rationale for allowing additions to the base and then reverting the base would be that the customer could have had that deal if they would have added the extra service before their base expired.

In any case, if you are allowed to revert the base after changing other services consider yourself lucky. It sounds too nice for a pay TV provider. 

And if the CSR finishes the call by providing two services (the upgrade to the new base package and addition of new services and then the separate service of reverting the base package) on the same call consider yourself double lucky.


----------



## serenstarlight

I didn't understand that at first.. I think I do now though. When I said they can revert to what they had before I mean the package w/out the addition. I hope I understood what you were saying!  In your double lucky scenario that probably won't happen because we have a very pick system that we use so.. I think we'd get an error if someone tried to do that. 


James Long said:


> I can understand an "undo" reversions ... someone calls in to change their package then changes their mind and wants to go back. But a partial undo? It seems that once someone changes from Total Choice Plus to Choice Xtra to add another service that the reversion would be back to Total Choice Plus _without_ the additional service. The only rationale for allowing additions to the base and then reverting the base would be that the customer could have had that deal if they would have added the extra service before their base expired.
> 
> In any case, if you are allowed to revert the base after changing other services consider yourself lucky. It sounds too nice for a pay TV provider.
> 
> And if the CSR finishes the call by providing two services (the upgrade to the new base package and addition of new services and then the separate service of reverting the base package) on the same call consider yourself double lucky.


----------



## James Long

I believe we are on the same page. An example:
Customer with "Total Choice" (currently $44.99, $47.99 as of March 1st) waits until after February 6th to add HBO. 
"Total Choice" becomes an "expired package" on February 6th, so the customer is upgraded to "Choice" (the new package for $49.99) as well as adding HBO.
Within 30 days the customer can cancel going back to "Total Choice" ($47.99 after March 1st) --- but they cannot go back without also dropping HBO.

One cannot (after February 6th) add HBO or make any other package changes without accepting the new package prices and content.

I believe that is the page we are on.


----------



## Paul Secic

skaeight said:


> Sundance actually comes with any premium movie channel package.


Not with HBO.


----------



## hiker

Paul Secic said:


> Not with HBO.


I have HBO as my only premium and I get Sundance chan 549. It's been that way since I can remember. On my card which lists channels/packages, it has Sundance as part of Showtime Unlimited. Maybe some of us are grandfathered?


----------



## bobnielsen

I'm not getting any premiums right now, but when I first signed up in early 2003, the list only said it came with Showtime, but I had it with Starz and later with HBO.


----------



## TheZenCowSaysMu

hiker said:


> I have HBO as my only premium and I get Sundance chan 549. It's been that way since I can remember. On my card which lists channels/packages, it has Sundance as part of Showtime Unlimited. Maybe some of us are grandfathered?


I recently signed up for DTV just 5 months ago with HBO, and just discovered (thanks to this post!) that I also get the Sundance. So it's definitely not an old grandfathered thing.


----------



## Jhon69

TheZenCowSaysMu said:


> I recently signed up for DTV just 5 months ago with HBO, and just discovered (thanks to this post!) that I also get the Sundance. So it's definitely not an old grandfathered thing.


That's one of the cool things with D* you get little "extras".Just like even not advertised I get my Fox RSN's and Comcast RSN plus CSTV and.


----------



## ehilbert1

I went a head and changed to TC+. I figured that if DTV picks up that new chiller channel it would go to TC+ and not just TC. I could be wrong,but why would they add that channel to TC when they are taking away other channels.

I could understand a price increase on TC if your adding chanels,but an increase when your taking some away?. I know I know its all for the new HD channels to cover the cost. I just hope DTV realizes not everyone has an HD TV and not everyone wants to pay extra to see the zits on someones face. I have HD and I love it,but my parents could care less and they have DTV. They have no idea a price change is coming and they will lose channels. When I told them they said they could go to Wide Open West (WOW) cable here in columbus for a good price locked in for 2 years.Hell I may do the same.


----------



## James Long

Unless I missed it, the loss of channels for existing customers has not been confirmed. A price increase ($3 for TC and $2 for TC+) is confirmed effective March 1st, and the new lineup for "Choice" ($5 more than TC with 11 less channels) is confirmed - but not the removal of channels from "Total Choice".

I would not cancel and certainly would not sign a commitment elsewhere until it is confirmed that _existing_ subs will lose channels.


----------



## hornetsfan30m

what i got in calling DTV if u r under a commitment no ch's will be removed until your commitment is up but $3 TC will happen plus hbo $1

I have no prob with this, some of yall can call and get free stuff more then once a year. now it is dtv time i know, yall will call and try yo get free stuff when it happen


----------



## ehilbert1

I think that the $3 TC increase with keeping same channels thing is true. What I was talking about is if your a new subscriber or if your committment is up. Why pay more $ for less channels.? Thats all I am saying. I upgraded to TC+ because if I do it after March 1st I'm screwed.

With WOW cable you sign no contract.The prices are just locked in for 2 years. It's kinda nice.


----------



## Kheldar

James Long said:


> Unless I missed it, the loss of channels for existing customers has not been confirmed. A price increase ($3 for TC and $2 for TC+) is confirmed effective March 1st, and the new lineup for "Choice" ($5 more than TC with 11 less channels) is confirmed - but not the removal of channels from "Total Choice".
> 
> I would not cancel and certainly would not sign a commitment elsewhere until it is confirmed that _existing_ subs will lose channels.


Let's simplify things here a bit:
*For existing customers that stay on their current base packages*:
Total Choice will increase $3.
Total Choice Plus will increase $2.
HBO will increase $1.
No channels will be removed from any packages.
Family Choice (renamed "Family") and Total Choice Premier (renamed "Premier") will not change in any way except for the name change.

*For new customers on or after 2/6/07, or existing customers that change their current base packages on or after that date*:
With the exceptions of Family Choice (renamed "Family") and Total Choice Premier (renamed "Premier"), all other base packages are expired and no longer available.
New package "Choice" is $5 more than the current Total Choice, and contains 13 fewer channels.
New package "Choice Xtra" is $5 more than Total Choice Plus, and includes the same chanels.
New package "Plus" is $5 more than "Choice Xtra", includes the same channels plus DVR service.
New package "Plus HD" is $10 more than "Plus", includes the same channels & DVR service, plus "HD Access" service.

*And...*
People are not automatically migrated to the new packages (except "Family" and "Premier", see above). There is no danger of losing channels just because your commitment is up. The _only_ time you will be forced to change to the new package structure is if you change your programming after 2/6/07.


----------



## Que

Kheldar said:


> Let's simplify things here a bit:
> *For existing customers that stay on their current base packages*:
> Total Choice will increase $3.
> Total Choice Plus will increase $2.
> HBO will increase $1.
> No channels will be removed from any packages.
> Family Choice (renamed "Family") and Total Choice Premier (renamed "Premier") will not change in any way except for the name change.
> 
> *For new customers on or after 2/6/07, or existing customers that change their current base packages on or after that date*:
> With the exceptions of Family Choice (renamed "Family") and Total Choice Premier (renamed "Premier"), all other base packages are expired and no longer available.
> New package "Choice" is $5 more than the current Total Choice, and contains 13 fewer channels.
> New package "Choice Xtra" is $5 more than Total Choice Plus, and includes the same chanels.
> New package "Plus" is $5 more than "Choice Xtra", includes the same channels plus DVR service.
> New package "Plus HD" is $10 more than "Plus", includes the same channels & DVR service, plus "HD Access" service.
> 
> *And...*
> People are not automatically migrated to the new packages (except "Family" and "Premier", see above). There is no danger of losing channels just because your commitment is up. The _only_ time you will be forced to change to the new package structure is if you change your programming after 2/6/07.


So someone was wrong when they told me after a year my TC package will go up $10 a month for the same thing I have now.(roll into new package) Channels and all.

$3 is not that bad, they do that every year. If it's $10 more a month for the same package I have in a year. Now then I might have to make a choice on what to do.


----------



## bonscott87

Que said:


> So someone was wrong when they told me after a year my TC package will go up $10 a month for the same thing I have now.(roll into new package) Channels and all.


Nobody really knows until an actual official statement/terms comes out.

The last time they changes the packages, 2003 I think, so long as you didn't make any changes you could keep your old package for a year. A year after the price increase/package change went into effect all "grandfathered" packages were automatically changes to the package closest to what you had (and of course you could change it).

I think it's a good bet the same will happen here. A year from now anybody that still has the old Total Choice packages will be moved to a new package. You can't expect them to keep old packages around forever.


----------



## Que

bonscott87 said:


> Nobody really knows until an actual official statement/terms comes out.
> 
> The last time they changes the packages, 2003 I think, so long as you didn't make any changes you could keep your old package for a year. A year after the price increase/package change went into effect all "grandfathered" packages were automatically changes to the package closest to what you had (and of course you could change it).
> 
> I think it's a good bet the same will happen here. A year from now anybody that still has the old Total Choice packages will be moved to a new package. You can't expect them to keep old packages around forever.


I'm fine with $3 every year but not $10! I think my term ends on Feb 2008. So if that same package as today is more then $10 of what I am paying now. I think I have to go somewhere else.

That is a year off... so I'll have some time to think about what to do.


----------



## Paul Secic

JLucPicard said:


> So getting back to the question of whether adding or changing premium channels will trigger being forced into the new packages, what would your instinct be on that? It will not affect which base package you have (even if an 'expired' one), or it will force you into one of the new base packages (whether the system chooses or the customer does)?


Hmm. I wonder when the official word comes out? 11:59.


----------



## bonscott87

Que said:


> I'm fine with $3 every year but not $10! I think my term ends on Feb 2008. So if that same package as today is more then $10 of what I am paying now. I think I have to go somewhere else.
> 
> That is a year off... so I'll have some time to think about what to do.


How are you going up $10?

I did the math on my package and it was $4 if I was forced into a new package.
I think some people are getting $10 because they would *upgrade* to a higher package to get channels that are no longer in the lower end package. I guess I can see that but in reality their package isn't actually going up $10.


----------



## steveymac

OK folks here's the low down, as per a Directv CSR, and her manager.
Ok I called directv today on an unrelated matter, and at the end of the call asked them about the upcoming price increase. 
I was told that for existing customers the price won't increase until September, and that people on an existing package will not lose channels. She said that if i added services, or channels after march 1 i would lose the package i'm in, and would have to change to another one with the channels i want(i'm on plain ole total choice right now).. I asked her to double check this, and she got her manager/supervisor, and she said the same thing, it seems they were reading from a bulletin as i had to wait for the bulletin to load.
I hope everyone found this helpful.
thanks
stephen


----------



## LOBO2999

steveymac said:


> OK folks here's the low down, as per a Directv CSR, and her manager.
> Ok I called directv today on an unrelated matter, and at the end of the call asked them about the upcoming price increase.
> I was told that for existing customers the price won't increase until September, and that people on an existing package will not lose channels. She said that if i added services, or channels after march 1 i would lose the package i'm in, and would have to change to another one with the channels i want(i'm on plain ole total choice right now).. I asked her to double check this, and she got her manager/supervisor, and she said the same thing, it seems they were reading from a bulletin as i had to wait for the bulletin to load.
> I hope everyone found this helpful.
> thanks
> stephen


I was told by a Manger today that prices come into play March and if you add HBO or somthing else to your package it would not change you plan or package. To many different answers , we will have to wait and see.


----------



## morgantown

The email from DTV should be in you inbox about now (and Earl kindly posted the link in a thread entitled "official price increase from directv" or something to that effect.

The statement is quite lacking in specifics as to what all of the changes really mean to HD (other than the current HD package is over- except for current subscribers).

Effective March 1, 2007.


----------



## Camelot_One

morgantown said:


> The email from DTV should be in you inbox about now (and Earl kindly posted the link in a thread entitled "official price increase from directv" or something to that effect.
> 
> The statement is quite lacking in specifics as to what all of the changes really mean to HD (other than the current HD package is over- except for current subscribers).
> 
> Effective March 1, 2007.


I just got the email. Here is the "official" statement the link sends you to:
http://directv.com/images/pdf/blackbuckslip.pdf
And I have to say, this is the worst piece of crap I have ever seen. I'm not talking about the price increase, I mean this pdf. Did DTV hire a 5 year old to prepare the message?


----------



## Janice805

i can't read the .pdf link. It's full of SPACES and WORDS I can't make out even on the top English version. Would someone please interpret??? You're right. Crap is what this is.


----------



## luvdtv04

Yeah, that PDF definitely wasn't ready for prime time. My head asplode!


----------



## James Long

Text from the PDF:New Rates for DIRECTV ® Service: New prices indicated below take effect March 1, 2007, and will appear on billing statements issued after that date. See the detailed information below as it relates to your service.

Base Packages: Base packages include local channels, where available. If DIRECTV does not offer local channels in your area, programming packages are $3/mo. less than the listed prices. Visit directv.com/locals to check availability by ZIP code. Packages and their new prices: PREMIER (formerly TOTAL CHOICE ® PREMIER) $99.99/mo; SELECCIÓN PREMIER ™ $99.99/mo; SELECCIÓN ULTRA ™ $51.99/mo; SELECCIÓN MÁS ™ $42.99/mo. SELECT (formerly TOTAL CHOICE ® SELECT) will increase up to an additional $3/mo. The following base packages*:TOTAL CHOICE ® , TOTAL CHOICE PLUS, OPCIÓN PREMIER, OPCIÓN ULTRA ESPECIAL, OPCIÓN EXTRA ESPECIAL, OPCIÓN EXTRA, OPCIÓN ESPECIAL, DIRECTV Limited, PLUS DIRECTV, PERSONAL CHOICE, TOTAL CHOICE LIMITED, and TOTAL CHOICE Value Packages without HBO ® will increase up to an additional $3/mo. Prices for TOTAL CHOICE Value Packages with HBO ® * and TOTAL CHOICE PLATINUM* will increase up to an additional $4/mo.

*These packages are no longer available for sale. Customers who currently subscribe to these packages may maintain them as long as their account is in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.

Other Packages: HBO Premium Movie Service increases an additional $1/mo. (except where included in PREMIER and SELECCIÓN PREMIER). Prices of other premium movie services do not change. TOTAL CHOICE MOBILE increases an additional $5/mo., FilipinoDirect ™ increases an additional $2/mo., and TFCDirect ™ increases an additional $3/mo. The DIRECTV ® HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.

For complete pricing and packaging information, visit directv.com/packages. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change, at any time. Hardware and programming available separately. Pricing is residential. Taxes not included. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; a copy is provided at directv.com/legal and in your first bill. ©2006 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo, TOTAL CHOICE, SELECCIÓN PREMIER, SELECCIÓN ULTRA , SELECCIÓN MÁS and all other WorldDirect service names are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners. 02/07 28715CSS-10​


----------



## DonCorleone

James Long said:


> Text from the PDF:New Rates for DIRECTV ® Service: New prices indicated below take effect March 1, 2007, and will appear on billing statements issued after that date. See the detailed information below as it relates to your service.
> 
> The DIRECTV ® HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the* same fee of $9.99/mo*., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.​




Same fee of $9.99? Does that mean the earlier postings about $10.99 are incorrect? Could there actually be some good news in all of this?​


----------



## AlbertZeroK

DonCorleone said:


> Same fee of $9.99? Does that mean the earlier postings about $10.99 are incorrect? Could there actually be some good news in all of this?


Notice it says you can keep the same channel line up, wonder what it does when they add more HD channels?


----------



## mphare

I know this is going to be picky.

I just got the email notice regarding the price increase with the link to the information.

OK, here it is.. Why a PDF file? They couldn't be bothered to spend the $20 it probably would have cost in time and materials to make an actual web page with the information in a nice, easy to read table?

Holy cow, first it took forever for the PDF to download, probably because a couple of bazillion people were trying to download it all at once. And once I did get it, it was the most difficult thing to read; it was just nearly the equivalent of a run-one sentence without punctuation or capitalization. 

I'm still not sure I know exactly how much my bill is going to change.

OK, enough of my rant.. thanks I feel much better.

That and FIOS is looking better everyday.


----------



## jeffloby

That was the worst email I have ever received from anyone I do business with. DirecTV should be embarrassed with it.


----------



## Sackchamp56

The DIRECTV ® HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.

Does this mean that the HD channels will be part of the other packages? This sounds like if you subscribe to the premier package at $99.99 you would get all of the available HD channels. Since Total Choice Premier is already $99.99, you would actually be saving $9.99 a month. Am I totally off base here?

Well i called to ask. CSR said that for whatever reason they are not having a Premier package with HD option. So you have to add it seperately for $10.99. Oh well. It does seem odd, however that they would make the other packages with an HD in the name, but not the "premier with HD". Not that it makes any difference in price, but why leave out that package when designing them? Kinda stupid.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Is there a list of the 13 channels that are going away from Total Choice?

Thanks


----------



## dlt4

theratpatrol said:


> Is there a list of the 13 channels that are going away from Total Choice?
> 
> Thanks


E!
G4
OLN=VERSUS
Golf
Discovery Health
ESPN Classic
National Geographic
Fuel TV
Speed
Fox Reality
Sleuth
WGN
Oxygen


----------



## luckydob

so...it's now 10.99 for HD Package that really doesn't offer that much? I mean, you get ESPN and ESPN2 twice. You have 2 of the same HBO HD channels and that will cost you 2.00 extra now (extra HD dollar and extra HBO dollar). Stretch-o-Vision TNT. The only channel that is really worthwhile is Discovery HD and Art Mann on HDNet. Kind of a rip off for those late to the HD table now...not that we are getting a great deal at 9.99 (which we aren't)


----------



## James Long

DonCorleone said:


> Same fee of $9.99? Does that mean the earlier postings about $10.99 are incorrect? Could there actually be some good news in all of this?


No. It's just grandfathering the $9.99 pack for existing subs. Just like E* did with their $9.99 pack a year ago.


----------



## Smitty20

dlt4 said:


> E!
> G4
> OLN=VERSUS
> Golf
> Discovery Health
> ESPN Classic
> National Geographic
> Fuel TV
> Speed
> Fox Reality
> Sleuth
> WGN
> Oxygen


But, if we're grandfathered in to our old package, does that mean the "entire" package? Will these channels be grandfathered as well?

My wife is gonna be pissed if we lose E!


----------



## pdawg17

This stinks...at some point I want an HR20 but want to wait for the bugs to be worked out...but with the price changes, part of me wants to order it now to keep my current package intact...if my install date is after 2/6 will I have the new price plan even though it's not my fault the install date takes so long?


----------



## hornetsfan30m

Smitty20 said:


> But, if we're grandfathered in to our old package, does that mean the "entire" package? Will these channels be grandfathered as well?
> 
> My wife is gonna be pissed if we lose E!


13 channels that are going away from Total Choice is for new subs

No channels will be removed from any packages.
Family Choice (renamed "Family") and Total Choice Premier (renamed "Premier") will not change in any way except for the name change.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dlt4 said:


> E!
> G4
> OLN=VERSUS
> Golf
> Discovery Health
> ESPN Classic
> National Geographic
> Fuel TV
> Speed
> Fox Reality
> Sleuth
> WGN
> Oxygen


Wow, can't believe they're taking away E! and WGN. They're part of our basic cable package here (WGN is part of our life line cable package). I could see the others maybe, but not E!. Someone at D* really needs to look into that. Keep E! and get rid of some others. So much for competition with cable and E*. :nono2:

Thanks, and sorry to rant.


----------



## MikeP

What happened to the "HD Access Fee" of $10.99/mo. for HD receivers added after 2/6/07? Did that get taken off the table by D*?


----------



## James Long

MikeP said:


> What happened to the "HD Access Fee" of $10.99/mo. for HD receivers added after 2/6/07? Did that get taken off the table by D*?


Nope. It should still be there. The quote above is for existing customers.


----------



## midnight75

theratpatrol said:


> WGN is part of our life line cable package


Same is true in our area. I was very surprised to hear that WGN is being moved up a tier.


----------



## Que

bonscott87 said:


> How are you going up $10?
> 
> I did the math on my package and it was $4 if I was forced into a new package.
> I think some people are getting $10 because they would *upgrade* to a higher package to get channels that are no longer in the lower end package. I guess I can see that but in reality their package isn't actually going up $10.


Yes it's those 13 lost channels. I want the same package. SO in a year it will cost me $10 more a month. When I am forced into the new package.

Every year there is a $3.00 increase in your bill. Next year there will be another increase and if I want those 13 channels I will have to *PAY* more to get them.

..but like I said it's a year off I can *&$#*& about it then and see what I want to do.


----------



## Que

hornetsfan30m said:


> 13 channels that are going away from Total Choice is for new subs
> 
> No channels will be removed from any packages.
> Family Choice (renamed "Family") and Total Choice Premier (renamed "Premier") will not change in any way except for the name change.


In a year or so will you be forced into the new packaged? So you will have to pay $10 more a month for those channels??

I know it's a year off but, the people with "inside info" will know an answer to this.

Thanks!


----------



## hornetsfan30m

Que said:


> In a year or so will you be forced into the new packaged? So you will have to pay $10 more a month for those channels??
> 
> I know it's a year off but, the people with "inside info" will know an answer to this.
> 
> Thanks!


no clue


----------



## Jhon69

Que said:


> In a year or so will you be forced into the new packaged? So you will have to pay $10 more a month for those channels??
> 
> I know it's a year off but, the people with "inside info" will know an answer to this.
> 
> Thanks!


I would advise getting TC+ now.Then there's no worries.


----------



## DonCorleone

pdawg17 said:


> This stinks...at some point I want an HR20 but want to wait for the bugs to be worked out...but with the price changes, part of me wants to order it now to keep my current package intact...if my install date is after 2/6 will I have the new price plan even though it's not my fault the install date takes so long?


I have the same question. My install date is 2/8. Don't even tell me that because it's 2 days after the cutoff, I'm going to have to pay an extra buck (yes, I know it's only a buck, but with with all the other charges I'm incurring I don't need another).

Hmmm, let me give them a call and see what CSR roulette tells me.

EDIT: OK, folks I have to give them a lot of credit here. I just called and she said that, yes, I _would have_ had to pay the extra dollar because I'd be ordering after the 2/6 cutoff. So what does she do without my having to ask? She changes my package effective today so I don't incur the new rate _and_ gives me 4 free months on top of the other credits they're giving me. I told her, that's good customer service, especially for all the crap they take.

Also, I called about the multiswitch and she asked which 1 I wanted and then put it in the notes for the installer. Nice job, D*!!!


----------



## NYHeel

So what's the deal here? I currently have the sports pack for college basketball season. If I get rid of it in March will I bumped up to the new packages? If so I'll just get rid of the package now.


----------



## xtc

So with the new pricing change coming up, What is the best thing to do if you are a current DirecTV customer with Total Choice + , HBO, Starz & HD package subscriber?

If I want to retain these channels, Should I Leave my packages as is or is there something that can be done to take advantage of the situation just before the price increase to save some $$$?


----------



## bonscott87

xtc said:


> So with the new pricing change coming up, What is the best thing to do if you are a current DirecTV customer with Total Choice + , HBO, Starz & HD package subscriber?
> 
> If I want to retain these channels, Should I Leave my packages as is or is there something that can be done to take advantage of the situation just before the price increase to save some $$$?


You really don't need to do anything.

TC+ goes up $3.
HBO goes up $1.
If you want the new HD that comes out later this year then you'll need to pay an extra $1 for the HD package.

I have pretty similar package to you.
With the increases I think my total was $68.99 or so (not counting HBO and other premiums)
The new Extra plus HD pack which is basically TC+ with DVR and HD included will be $69.99 AND it will include all the new HD so I was planning on just upgrading to that once the new HD comes along.

But adjusted a couple other things in the budget and just upgraded to Premier and was done with it.


----------



## xtc

bonscott87 said:


> You really don't need to do anything.
> 
> TC+ goes up $3.
> HBO goes up $1.
> If you want the new HD that comes out later this year then you'll need to pay an extra $1 for the HD package.
> 
> I have pretty similar package to you.
> With the increases I think my total was $68.99 or so (not counting HBO and other premiums)
> The new Extra plus HD pack which is basically TC+ with DVR and HD included will be $69.99 AND it will include all the new HD so I was planning on just upgrading to that once the new HD comes along.
> 
> But adjusted a couple other things in the budget and just upgraded to Premier and was done with it.


I forgot to mention I have a HD DirecTiVo (HR10-250) as well (paying $5.99/mo) so should I still keep everything as is?

So I guess when the new HD channels come out, I won't be able to receive them because I have this model? What are most people with the HD DirecTiVo gonna be doing once the new HD channels roll out. Also I have a Triple LNB dish, do I need to upgrade to a 5LNB dish to receive the new HD channels? It makes me sick to think that I might need to get rid of my TiVo in order to get the new HD channels, I heard the DirecTV DVRs are complete garbage compared to my model.


----------



## bonscott87

xtc said:


> I forgot to mention I have a HD DirecTiVo (HR10-250) as well (paying $5.99/mo) so should I still keep everything as is?


Only you can answer that really. Get out your bill, right down all your charges and add in the increases. Then check out the new packages and prices and compare. I'm so suprised all the people in this thread aren't doing this and aren't sure what to do. Not getting on you but it's the first thing I did when I saw the changes. Then I know exactly where *I* stand which may be very different from anybody else.



> So I guess when the new HD channels come out, I won't be able to receive them because I have this model? What are most people with the HD DirecTiVo gonna be doing once the new HD channels roll out. Also I have a Triple LNB dish, do I need to upgrade to a 5LNB dish to receive the new HD channels? It makes me sick to think that I might need to get rid of my TiVo in order to get the new HD channels, I heard the DirecTV DVRs are complete garbage compared to my model.


Well, it's been their well known plan for about 3 years now to do this. All the new HD is going up on the new KA sats. 
You need a 5 LNB dish to see them.
And only the H20 or HR20 (DVR) and see these new sats. The new HD will also be in MPEG4 which the H20 and HR20 are needed for as well.

The HR10 will not get any of the new HD and eventually, perhaps within 2 years, all the current HD will but moved to the new sats and in MPEG4 and the HR10 will no longer get them. It will be still good for OTA HD and SD however.

And no, the HR20 is not complete garbage. Some people have problems to be sure, but it's a pretty solid DVR overall. Up to you if you want to try one or leave for Dish Network (no Tivo) or cable (need to pony up $600+ for a Tivo S3 or hope you have Comcast and the new Comcast Tivo doesn't suck).


----------



## agentss

carl6 said:


> They raise prices, I lower service and/or drop an extra receiver, etc. to keep total cost at or below where it is now. Not much choice - retired means managing your budget.
> 
> Carl


I know what you mean. Also are they going to force current DirecTV Cust. to add/pay for the "local" TV package that do not have it now? That will be extra "free money" for them and a rip off for people that are geting more TRUE local chanel from an off air antenna that gives them over 30 HD and non HD chanels and many sub-chanels from netoworks like PBS and others. DirecTV does not provide any HD signal for some of the local chanels in my state that I can get with an off air anttenna for free (or 400.00 Pro. installed if I did not have one (every thing included) ). Removing seperate programing from another room is a great way to save money and just work it so the TV shows the same programs so you can leave one room and finish a program in another. Heck or just get a wireless video sender for the other TV so you can change channels Etc. I had subscribed to the "HD package" a few times and droped it because of programs being out of sync when the free program from the antenna was perfect also with the fact I only got around 5 chanels for the money. I get more free digitals chanels from off air PBS from Boston then I do with the HD package(NH PBS only offers 2). With the right antenna I can pick up several PBS stations in HD so I get the pick of the crop(LOL).

If the prices keep going up and up I may have to take the dish down and out :nono2: . In that case I would make sure my anttena and rotor are tuned up
and spend more time watching major network shows in HD and less old time shows on TV-Land. NetFlix or RedBox would be geting more visits from me along with online video sites. I sure would hate to see DirecTV go but as people have said about downsizing subscribes services you can only "tighten the belt" so far before you got nothing left to tighten. I will hang in there. I use DSL for Internet and at least I can say I sure am not going to any coaxial companies for programing. I rather install a C or D band Sat. dish and get what is free from that(GRIN). Heck I heard about people geting free HD-DVRS but I doubt that will happen for me.
-Dana
So. New Hampshire


----------



## hornetsfan30m

theratpatrol said:


> Is there a list of the 13 channels that are going away from Total Choice?
> 
> Thanks


 No channels will be removed from any packages for old subs from the e-mail we gort last night once agin 
No channels will be removed from any packages

if your just moved to + you messed up big time


----------



## agentss

( Pssssttt..... I heard if you (able/want) work for a DirecTV as an installer or in some other fashion even if for a regional installer answering phones Etc. you get free service. With the prices going up every year if you are looking for work or extra work that may be a good place to look as double the cost of $00.00 times 1,000 is still zero(GRIN) .)


----------



## Dolly

I had to go up to TC+ because CSTV has already been removed from the sports package and put in TC+. I knew if I waited, I would be stuck with the new package price


----------



## Janney66

hornetsfan30m said:


> if your just moved to + you messed up big time


Why is that?


----------



## hornetsfan30m

CSTV has not been removed from the sports pak i have it and a dont have tc +


----------



## hornetsfan30m

Janney66 said:


> Why is that?


13 channels are not being removed for old subs


----------



## Paul Secic

Smitty20 said:


> But, if we're grandfathered in to our old package, does that mean the "entire" package? Will these channels be grandfathered as well?
> 
> My wife is gonna be pissed if we lose E!


E! is junk, G4 is junk! Stand up!


----------



## morgantown

I'd like to hear from "someone" who really understands what this all means to the future HD channels. For example, I have TC+, HBO, and canceled the HD package because whether it is a $1 more or not in the future -- it is still not worth it to me.

I already have the HR10-250 (*and the HD access fee is listed on next month's bill as $0.00*) and will probably add a HR20 when the price and available channels are worthwhile (i.e., more than just the 4 locals).

Anyone have a clue as to how the "new" MPEG4 channels will be handled in terms of price (IMHO, they should be included in the package if the SD channel is included -- just like HBO)?


----------



## Dolly

hornetsfan30m said:


> CSTV has not been removed from the sports pak i have it and a dont have tc +


Sorry I should have said it is going to be removed from the sports package. I found this out in an article about CBS, D and March Madness. In the story it also came out that CSTV was going to TC+. On some of the web sites where D is sold it is already shown as being on TC+. And since I don't know exactly when CSTV will officially be removed I had to make the switch or risk getting caught in the new packages


----------



## carl6

morgantown said:


> I'd like to hear from "someone" who really understands what this all means to the future HD channels. ...
> 
> Anyone have a clue as to how the "new" MPEG4 channels will be handled in terms of price (IMHO, they should be included in the package if the SD channel is included -- just like HBO)?


From what has been said recently, in order to have an HD receiver or DVR active on your account, you will have to subscribe to the "HD package". That will give you all the "general" HD packages, as well as the HD copies of any premium channels you subscribe to.

Without the HD package, you won't get any HD.

I do not know what will happen to those people who already have an HD receiver or DVR active on their account but are not subscribing to the current HD package. I presume that their current level of service will be grandfathered until they make some other change.

Carl


----------



## James Long

Dolly said:


> Sorry I should have said it is going to be removed from the sports package. I found this out in an article about CBS, D and March Madness. In the story it also came out that CSTV was going to TC+. On some of the web sites where D is sold it is already shown as being on TC+. And since I don't know exactly when CSTV will officially be removed I had to make the switch or risk getting caught in the new packages


Removed or "also available in"? Per D*'s website Fuel TV is in the Sports Pack and was in Total Choice (now it is going to Choice Xtra being in both makes more sense).

Perhaps to get Fuel TV and CSTV in the future one would have to subscribe to Choice Xtra _or_ the Sports Pack. That would be a good solution.


----------



## audispartan

NYHeel said:


> So what's the deal here? I currently have the sports pack for college basketball season. If I get rid of it in March will I bumped up to the new packages? If so I'll just get rid of the package now.


Yes, I want this answered as well. I'm in a similar boat: I have $2 HBO discounted for 6 months until this March. If I choose to drop it in March or later, am I bumped to the new packages? If so, I'll dump it now (which is a shame, because I would be getting rid of HBO which was given to me discounted to remedy past problems with the R15). 
Can someone, anyone, answer the questions that both NYHeel and I have, please?


----------



## dodge boy

your discounted programming will stop automatically unless you notify them (D*) that you would like to keep it (at full price of course).


----------



## audispartan

dodge boy said:


> your discounted programming will stop automatically unless you notify them (D*) that you would like to keep it (at full price of course).


Actually, I respectfully disagree. HBO discount programming never stops, it just reverts to the full price, i.e. $12, but continues to stay on as a package. However, Starz, Showtime, etc., when provided free or discounted always seem to drop off and stop automatically. 
You can see the dilemma...


----------



## hasan

bonscott87 said:


> You really don't need to do anything.
> 
> TC+ goes up $3.
> HBO goes up $1.
> If you want the new HD that comes out later this year then you'll need to pay an extra $1 for the HD package.
> 
> I have pretty similar package to you.
> With the increases I think my total was $68.99 or so (not counting HBO and other premiums)
> The new Extra plus HD pack which is basically TC+ with DVR and HD included will be $69.99 AND it will include all the new HD so I was planning on just upgrading to that once the new HD comes along.
> 
> But adjusted a couple other things in the budget and just upgraded to Premier and was done with it.


I can't believe that D* has made this so incomprehensible. It sounds like we are similarly set up, so I'll ask:

I have TC+, and the HD package (and NFL-ST/Superfan, which seems outside the discussion at this point). No premiums. (Obviously I have the HR20 HD-DVR)

At what point do I need to "change" to keep the same package, but include the new HD channels when they become available? From your post I guess it's going to cost me another $1.00 per month? When do I make the change and how will I know it's "time" to do so? Will it still be called TC+, or what do I translate that name to in the new package?

Thanks for any clarity you can bring to this.


----------



## carpetman

I get my DTV programing thru what is called a rural provider, talked to them this AM and they to told me total choice plus would go from 49.99 to 51.99, March 1, even better, only a $2.00 increase..


----------



## JLucPicard

hasan said:


> I can't believe that D* has made this so incomprehensible. It sounds like we are similarly set up, so I'll ask:
> 
> I have TC+, and the HD package (and NFL-ST/Superfan, which seems outside the discussion at this point). No premiums. (Obviously I have the HR20 HD-DVR)
> 
> At what point do I need to "change" to keep the same package, but include the new HD channels when they become available? From your post I guess it's going to cost me another $1.00 per month? When do I make the change and how will I know it's "time" to do so? Will it still be called TC+, or what do I translate that name to in the new package?
> 
> Thanks for any clarity you can bring to this.


I've got basically the same thing as you - TC+, DVRs, HD Package, no premiums. If you leave your programming as it is right now, you should have the same package going forward without making any changes. This should be fine for about a year or so (I think that's the general idea I'm getting from reading here) - if you make no changes, you will not be forced into the new package scheme for a while.

I don't know if HD stuff will be tweaked once they are offering the new channels or not. I don't think anyone knows right now, but I think you should see a minimal price increase if you just leave things as you have them now.


----------



## Dolly

James Long said:


> Removed or "also available in"? Per D*'s website Fuel TV is in the Sports Pack and was in Total Choice (now it is going to Choice Xtra being in both makes more sense).
> 
> Perhaps to get Fuel TV and CSTV in the future one would have to subscribe to Choice Xtra _or_ the Sports Pack. That would be a good solution.


Well it may be in both TC+ and the sports package, but what I read didn't make it sound like it would be in both  At the D site it has a place for press releases and it has dated 1/22 mention about D and CBS agreement. I didn't read about CSTV at the site, but that press release may have the same information. Anyway I was taking no chances not to have it


----------



## dodge boy

audispartan said:


> Actually, I respectfully disagree. HBO discount programming never stops, it just reverts to the full price, i.e. $12, but continues to stay on as a package. However, Starz, Showtime, etc., when provided free or discounted always seem to drop off and stop automatically.
> You can see the dilemma...


I was not aware of the difference..... I had showtime for free and it just went away after 6 months.


----------



## bonscott87

hasan said:


> I can't believe that D* has made this so incomprehensible. It sounds like we are similarly set up, so I'll ask:
> 
> I have TC+, and the HD package (and NFL-ST/Superfan, which seems outside the discussion at this point). No premiums. (Obviously I have the HR20 HD-DVR)
> 
> At what point do I need to "change" to keep the same package, but include the new HD channels when they become available? From your post I guess it's going to cost me another $1.00 per month? When do I make the change and how will I know it's "time" to do so? Will it still be called TC+, or what do I translate that name to in the new package?
> 
> Thanks for any clarity you can bring to this.


The time will be when new HD is added and you can't get them. 

At that point you need to dump the old HD pack you have and upgrade to the new HD Access fee. And at that point might as well just make it all nice and easy with one line item charge for the Extra HD package. That's my take anyway.

Basically the packages we have today (TC, TC+, etc.) all stay on our accounts, just with the price increases. If we make any changes to our account or activate new equipment we'll have to choose a new package. So at least as I figured it out, when that happens the nearest package to what I have now (TC+, DVR fee, HD fee plus increases) will only be $1 more (and it will be that Extra HD package that is basically TC+ with DVR and HD fee all included in one line item.

Or I actually upgraded to Premier and I'm done with it. :hurah:


----------



## hasan

bonscott87 said:


> The time will be when new HD is added and you can't get them.
> 
> At that point you need to dump the old HD pack you have and upgrade to the new HD Access fee. And at that point might as well just make it all nice and easy with one line item charge for the Extra HD package. That's my take anyway.
> 
> Basically the packages we have today (TC, TC+, etc.) all stay on our accounts, just with the price increases. If we make any changes to our account or activate new equipment we'll have to choose a new package. So at least as I figured it out, when that happens the nearest package to what I have now (TC+, DVR fee, HD fee plus increases) will only be $1 more (and it will be that Extra HD package that is basically TC+ with DVR and HD fee all included in one line item.
> 
> Or I actually upgraded to Premier and I'm done with it. :hurah:


Yes, that's what I thought from your prior post. My only question is what will this new package be called that is $1.00 more, so I know what I'm ordering. I also wonder how we will know when we should make the one-dollar switch? That may remain a mystery as D* may or may not notify us in a way we can "recognize".

The announcement they just made is incomprehensible (the pdf file)...and it is not at all clear when we need to make the $1.00 change to benefit from added HD channels. I didn't think D* was going to add anything HD until the new birds go up, so how could they possibly offer new HD in March (I guess there could be a launch in that time frame, but I wouldn't bet they could commission it that fast).

Thanks for info so far, it clears a few things up...now I just need a "name" for the new services/packages (TC+, HD Access, DVR) and at what point it the change to this new $1.00 extra 'package' should be made. As far as I'm concerned, since it's only a buck, as soon as even 1 new HD channel is available (or were I to lose any of the channels in my current HD Package), I'd be ready to change...but when is that going to be?

Sorry for the questions...it's so basic...but I'm flummoxed!


----------



## bonscott87

Well, there probably won't be any new HD channels until fall. Upgrade when they add new channels, why pay $1 extra before you have to?


----------



## hasan

bonscott87 said:


> Well, there probably won't be any new HD channels until fall. Upgrade when they add new channels, why pay $1 extra before you have to?


That is how it appears to me, thanks for verifying my understanding. I guess they had to announce the price increase, of course, but they sure muddied the waters with the rest of it, which is "vaporware" until the new birds go up. Thanks!


----------



## patsrule316

bonscott87 said:


> Or I actually upgraded to Premier and I'm done with it. :hurah:


I was thinking the same thing...I have TC+, DVR, HD Package, and HBO. I haven't seen a good explanation on how much more premier would cost me, and if the new premier will include HD or need the new HD access extra as well.


----------



## Paul Secic

hasan said:


> Yes, that's what I thought from your prior post. My only question is what will this new package be called that is $1.00 more, so I know what I'm ordering. I also wonder how we will know when we should make the one-dollar switch? That may remain a mystery as D* may or may not notify us in a way we can "recognize".
> 
> The announcement they just made is incomprehensible (the pdf file)...and it is not at all clear when we need to make the $1.00 change to benefit from added HD channels. I didn't think D* was going to add anything HD until the new birds go up, so how could they possibly offer new HD in March (I guess there could be a launch in that time frame, but I wouldn't bet they could commission it that fast).
> 
> Thanks for info so far, it clears a few things up...now I just need a "name" for the new services/packages (TC+, HD Access, DVR) and at what point it the change to this new $1.00 extra 'package' should be made. As far as I'm concerned, since it's only a buck, as soon as even 1 new HD channel is available (or were I to lose any of the channels in my current HD Package), I'd be ready to change...but when is that going to be?
> 
> Sorry for the questions...it's so basic...but I'm flummoxed!


Bird blew up. Your HD may be delayed. Sorry.


----------



## hasan

Paul Secic said:


> Bird blew up. Your HD may be delayed. Sorry.


I was aware of that....it doesn't change what the packages are and approximate cost. I'm sure a slip of the timeline is inevitable...and it's not like I have nothing to watch, I'm doing fine. I just needed to know "what" the new comparable package will be, when it is desirable to convert, and what the cost will be.

Most of the questions have been answered to my satisfaction. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RAD

Notice how the E* folks are jumping all over this how it will delay D*'s plans. Guess they keep forgetting that Sea Launch is supposed to launch E XI this year. Wonder what that does to their plans for more LIL HD or those pesky RSN's?


----------



## James Long

RAD said:


> Notice how the E* folks are jumping all over this how it will delay D*'s plans. Guess they keep forgetting that Sea Launch is supposed to launch E XI this year. Wonder what that does to their plans for more LIL HD or those pesky RSN's?


What E* plans?

E* already has HD RSNs uplinked ... just not available to customers. Recent changes with MPEG4 encoders will allow E* to add more HD channels in the same space that they were already using (or had allocated for the purpose). E11 isn't needed to go forward with anything that E* has announced.

I do agree that the Sea Launch problems will not affect D*'s future. If D* doesn't meet it's 'promises' I'm sure there will be other reasons to point to.


----------



## RAD

James Long said:


> What E* plans?
> 
> E* already has HD RSNs uplinked ... just not available to customers. Recent changes with MPEG4 encoders will allow E* to add more HD channels in the same space that they were already using (or had allocated for the purpose). E11 isn't needed to go forward with anything that E* has announced.
> 
> I do agree that the Sea Launch problems will not affect D*'s future. If D* doesn't meet it's 'promises' I'm sure there will be other reasons to point to.


That's a good question! Is E11 strickly a spare since a number of times E* folks have pointed to that satellite as a way E* can match D*'s 150 national HD and 1500 LIL HD channel claims. If that's the case fine, I just wish folks wouldn't the say E11 will be used for more HD channels on E* if that's not true.


----------



## Jhon69

RAD said:


> That's a good question! Is E11 strickly a spare since a number of times E* folks have pointed to that satellite as a way E* can match D*'s 150 national HD and 1500 LIL HD channel claims. If that's the case fine, I just wish folks wouldn't the say E11 will be used for more HD channels on E* if that's not true.


Maybe someone who knows can compare HD sats.I've heard D* HD sats are supposed to be SW1&2,D9s(2 D* techs told me that whatever thought it was a spare)D10&11.With D12 as a spare.


----------



## Jhon69

James Long said:


> What E* plans?
> 
> E* already has HD RSNs uplinked ... just not available to customers. Recent changes with MPEG4 encoders will allow E* to add more HD channels in the same space that they were already using (or had allocated for the purpose). E11 isn't needed to go forward with anything that E* has announced.
> 
> I do agree that the Sea Launch problems will not affect D*'s future. If D* doesn't meet it's 'promises' I'm sure there will be other reasons to point to.


Remember too that E* has uplinked signals before.Then when a deal couldn't be
reached they disappeared.


----------



## RAD

Jhon69 said:


> Maybe someone who knows can compare HD sats.I've heard D* HD sats are supposed to be SW1&2,D9s(2 D* techs told me that whatever thought it was a spare)D10&11.With D12 as a spare.


D9S is an inorbit spare and also used for backhaul of signals, we assume that's what the Ka transponders are for.

SW1/SW2 and used for the LIL and RSN HD channels up now.

D10/D11 are for the national HD channels to be added plus additional LIL and RSN HD channels.

D12 is a ground spare.


----------



## Jhon69

RAD said:


> D9S is an inorbit spare and also used for backhaul of signals, we assume that's what the Ka transponders are for.
> 
> SW1/SW2 and used for the LIL and RSN HD channels up now.
> 
> D10/D11 are for the national HD channels to be added plus additional LIL and RSN HD channels.
> 
> D12 is a ground spare.


Thank you RAD.


----------



## James Long

Jhon69 said:


> Remember too that E* has uplinked signals before.Then when a deal couldn't be reached they disappeared.


If only we had a D* uplink report to tell us when D* has done the same. 

That isn't the issue here - the issue is the potential loss of the capacity D* was counting on having this year for HD and how E*'s potential loss of a launch date for E11 might also affect their plans. I doubt either launch will be affected, but the difference between the two in this case is D* has specific plans for those satellites and their plans are based on having the capacity. E* has announced no such plans based on E11.


----------



## dodge boy

James Long said:


> What E* plans?
> 
> E* already has HD RSNs uplinked ... just not available to customers. Recent changes with MPEG4 encoders will allow E* to add more HD channels in the same space that they were already using (or had allocated for the purpose). E11 isn't needed to go forward with anything that E* has announced.
> 
> I do agree that the Sea Launch problems will not affect D*'s future. If D* doesn't meet it's 'promises' I'm sure there will be other reasons to point to.


Here's something I don't understand, maybe someone could "nutshell" it. Why don't D* and E* combine the orbital assests. How many times does the same programing need to be rebroadcast into space anyway? That way they could offer tons more channels (Especially if the relocate their birds closer together), they could send new birds up as joint ventures and could use hardware/software and service as their main areas of competativeness. I think in the end it would be a win for them and a win for us.


----------



## RAD

dodge boy said:


> Here's something I don't understand, maybe someone could "nutshell" it. Why don't D* and E* combine the orbital assests. How many times does the same programing need to be rebroadcast into space anyway? That way they could offer tons more channels (Especially if the relocate their birds closer together), they could send new birds up as joint ventures and could use hardware/software and service as their main areas of competativeness. I think in the end it would be a win for them and a win for us.


That's something that Malone has mentioned as a partnership that he would like to talk to Charlie about.


----------



## Taco Lover

Hey all,

I haven't had a chance to read through this whole thread, and haven't searched, but will prices go up for customers under a 2-year commitment as of now? The reason I ask is becuase I was actually trying to get out of my commitment because I believe I never should have been in it in the first place (DVR4ME TiVo promo that said you didn't have to extend your commitment). If it means that my prices don't increase until the commitment is up, I may just leave it alone.

Thanks.


----------



## Jhon69

dodge boy said:


> Here's something I don't understand, maybe someone could "nutshell" it. Why don't D* and E* combine the orbital assests. How many times does the same programing need to be rebroadcast into space anyway? That way they could offer tons more channels (Especially if the relocate their birds closer together), they could send new birds up as joint ventures and could use hardware/software and service as their main areas of competativeness. I think in the end it would be a win for them and a win for us.


And with the telcos entering the TV market there have been Congressmen who have said a DirecTV/Dishnetwork merger would be looked at in a"different light".
Of course if Charlie was running the show that means there would be a hell of alot
more subscribers missing channels!.


----------



## James Long

As long as E* and D* build receivers that can use each other's signals it is an interesting idea. Still one that would probably need regulatory approval and certainly a dish upgrade to get all the slots. (Especially for D* customers with Phase III dishes.)


----------



## Jhon69

Taco Lover said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read through this whole thread, and haven't searched, but will prices go up for customers under a 2-year commitment as of now? The reason I ask is becuase I was actually trying to get out of my commitment because I believe I never should have been in it in the first place (DVR4ME TiVo promo that said you didn't have to extend your commitment). If it means that my prices don't increase until the commitment is up, I may just leave it alone.
> 
> Thanks.


Wait until April's bill if it increases then contact DirecTV tell them your problem they
will tell you a prorated amount that you would need to pay to get out of your commitment.Then you send the receivers back end of problem. :welcome_s


----------



## RAD

James Long said:


> As long as E* and D* build receivers that can use each other's signals it is an interesting idea. Still one that would probably need regulatory approval and certainly a dish upgrade to get all the slots. (Especially for D* customers with Phase III dishes.)


Or use the 101/110/119 slots then phase III dishes could still be used or use 99/101/103/110/119 and a AU-9 for all. Wouldn't it be better to used the slots that are close together to keep the size and number of dishes down vs. E*'s slots which are all over the place.


----------



## Jhon69

James Long said:


> As long as E* and D* build receivers that can use each other's signals it is an interesting idea. Still one that would probably need regulatory approval and certainly a dish upgrade to get all the slots. (Especially for D* customers with Phase III dishes.)


Wonder how hard it would be for E* to go back to Legacy LNBs.


----------



## Taco Lover

Jhon69 said:


> Wait until April's bill if it increases then contact DirecTV tell them your problem they
> will tell you a prorated amount that you would need to pay to get out of your commitment.Then you send the receivers back end of problem. :welcome_s


Yes, I know I can _pay_ to get out of it at anytime, but why should I pay for something I shouldn't have been commited to in the first place?


----------



## Jhon69

Taco Lover said:


> Yes, I know I can _pay_ to get out of it at anytime, but why should I pay for something I shouldn't have been commited to in the first place?


I believe the only one that can answer that question is DirecTV.Good Luck!.


----------



## Taco Lover

Jhon69 said:


> I believe the only one that can answer that question is DirecTV.Good Luck!.


Okay, you never really answered my original question, but thanks.

Anyone else?


----------



## James Long

RAD said:


> Or use the 101/110/119 slots then phase III dishes could still be used or use 99/101/103/110/119 and a AU-9 for all. Wouldn't it be better to used the slots that are close together to keep the size and number of dishes down vs. E*'s slots which are all over the place.


The phase III dish has an odd LNB stacking arrangement that would have to be fixed to use most of E*'s transponders on 110° --- since 110° is E*'s location for their primary locals spotbeam satellite it would be important to "unhack" what D* has done and see the whole slot.

E* has a four orbital location dish which is smaller than their old "SuperDish" ... the 1000 Plus dish can see three DBS locations (110-119-129) plus FSS ku at 118.75° . Sure, they also have wing locations (D* has 72.5° for some market's locals) but the core is just as narrow as D*'s spread.

Capacity wise: E* has 50 DBS transponders on 110 and 119 plus use of DBS transponders at Canadian 129 (we've been told they can use half of that slot - when Ceil launches their satellite to 129 it is likely that some of the slots will become US spotbeams and some will become Canadian spots and E* could end up with more than 16 transponders in some parts of the US). That is basically 66 transponders on 110 119 and 129. D*'s max is 46 at 101 110 and 119 before they have to leave DBS and find other bands to work in.

E* has gone FSS ku for extra capacity and has two active FSS birds (at 129° and 118.75°) plus FSS space at 105° is still leased 100% to E*. Then one can add a second dish for the wings ... I consider that gravy (although it is meat and potatoes for east coast subscribers who can not get 129° .

The systems are really not that far apart ... D* would need to fix their Phase III stacking and some shuffling would be needed unless they created a 101-110-119-129 dish that was reliable. In the end sharing would be a better deal for D* than for E* - which is why D* is asking and E* is letting them ask.


----------



## James Long

Taco Lover said:


> I haven't had a chance to read through this whole thread, and haven't searched, but will prices go up for customers under a 2-year commitment as of now?


Yes. They will go up less than the prices are going up for new subscribers, but the price increase affects all.


Taco Lover said:


> The reason I ask is becuase I was actually trying to get out of my commitment because I believe I never should have been in it in the first place (DVR4ME TiVo promo that said you didn't have to extend your commitment). If it means that my prices don't increase until the commitment is up, I may just leave it alone.


You can argue (as others have suggested) that you shouldn't be committed, but in the end the commitment is something that YOU make to D* --- D* did not make a commitment to you not to raise prices.


----------



## Taco Lover

James Long said:


> You can argue (as others have suggested) that you shouldn't be committed, but in the end the commitment is something that YOU make to D* --- D* did not make a commitment to you not to raise prices.


Thanks. I know that there's nothing in commitments about D* raising prices, but if being in the programming commitment meant no price increase, I may have been happy enough to leave it alone. Now that I know that a price increase effects me, I'll go ahead with trying to get out of my commitment.

Long story short, I'm purchasing a new HDTV and planned on going with E*, but found out I couldn't because of the commitment added onto the DVR4ME promo. Who knows, I may stick with D* because "it's their year", but HR20 issues and whatnot have me worried, but it's the principle of it all.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jhon69

James Long said:


> The phase III dish has an odd LNB stacking arrangement that would have to be fixed to use most of E*'s transponders on 110° --- since 110° is E*'s location for their primary locals spotbeam satellite it would be important to "unhack" what D* has done and see the whole slot.
> 
> E* has a four orbital location dish which is smaller than their old "SuperDish" ... the 1000 Plus dish can see three DBS locations (110-119-129) plus FSS ku at 118.75° . Sure, they also have wing locations (D* has 72.5° for some market's locals) but the core is just as narrow as D*'s spread.
> 
> Capacity wise: E* has 50 DBS transponders on 110 and 119 plus use of DBS transponders at Canadian 129 (we've been told they can use half of that slot - when Ceil launches their satellite to 129 it is likely that some of the slots will become US spotbeams and some will become Canadian spots and E* could end up with more than 16 transponders in some parts of the US). That is basically 66 transponders on 110 119 and 129. D*'s max is 46 at 101 110 and 119 before they have to leave DBS and find other bands to work in.
> 
> E* has gone FSS ku for extra capacity and has two active FSS birds (at 129° and 118.75°) plus FSS space at 105° is still leased 100% to E*. Then one can add a second dish for the wings ... I consider that gravy (although it is meat and potatoes for east coast subscribers who can not get 129° .
> 
> The systems are really not that far apart ... D* would need to fix their Phase III stacking and some shuffling would be needed unless they created a 101-110-119-129 dish that was reliable. In the end sharing would be a better deal for D* than for E* - which is why D* is asking and E* is letting them ask.


James what do you think of D*'s FTM compared to E* setup?.


----------



## James Long

Jhon69 said:


> James what do you think of D*'s FTM compared to E* setup?.


From what I've seen, FTM is a nice improvement. E* made a big deal in their CES press conference about receivers that require only one cable for two tuners ... Basically DP+ switches that stack one tuner on top of another. They even illustrated a single cable vs multiple cables.

FTM apparently takes that to the next level. Not only putting stuff on a single cable but allowing multiple drops per cable? Very nice.

People with home run coax in their houses really won't notice the difference between a DPP44 switch feeding four outlets (and additional DPP44s serving more outlets, if needed) and an FTM setup where all the splitting is done in one place (for home run). But people who have their coax wired where it branches as it passes each room WILL see a benefit.

I'd like to know more about FTM. I'll have to go find the appropriate threads.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dodge boy said:


> Here's something I don't understand, maybe someone could "nutshell" it. Why don't D* and E* combine the orbital assests. How many times does the same programing need to be rebroadcast into space anyway? That way they could offer tons more channels (Especially if the relocate their birds closer together), they could send new birds up as joint ventures and could use hardware/software and service as their main areas of competativeness. I think in the end it would be a win for them and a win for us.


Are you talking more about going back to the good old days of C-Band like satellite where you point your dish at the sky and if you wanted to order pay channels you would call a national programer and have them turned on?


----------



## Tezzel

I put in an order for an upgrade to to HD DVR, they won't be doing the install until Feb 15th. Does that mean I will be loosing my grandfathered status and be subject to the new prices and channel line ups?


----------



## harsh

Tezzel said:


> I put in an order for an upgrade to to HD DVR, they won't be doing the install until Feb 15th. Does that mean I will be loosing my grandfathered status and be subject to the new prices and channel line ups?


It more than likely means that you'll be subscribed to a new style package as well as having the joy of a 24 month programming commitment. This won't be financially significant unless you are currently subscribed to TC.


----------



## bobnielsen

Not necessarily--I upgraded receivers three times last year and my price for TC+ stayed at $48.99 instead of increasing to the current price of $49.99. The new HD $10.99 fee will probably apply, however.


----------



## Tezzel

Thanks for the replies, I called D* and the CSR told me that I would still get al the current channels I am getting under the TC package. When I placed the order I got the HD DVR for $99 and a year of HD service for free, So it looks like I am good to go.


----------



## mfogarty5

James Long said:


> You can argue (as others have suggested) that you shouldn't be committed, but in the end the commitment is something that YOU make to D* --- D* did not make a commitment to you not to raise prices.


James,

You need to brush up on your contract law.

What if Directv decided to eliminate all plans except their premium plan for $99.99? Do you still think everyone should shut up and take the price increase?

Changing the price most certainly invalidates the contract. For example, the cell phone companies recently raised the price of text messages to .15 from .10. This constituted a material change to the contract and anyone who objects can get out of their contract. Have you ever seen a cell phone company raise rates while someone is still in a contract? I haven't.


----------



## James Long

mfogarty5 said:


> What if Directv decided to eliminate all plans except their premium plan for $99.99?


That is what we call a straw man argument. Since D* has not done any such act and is not considering such an act why should anyone waste their time on a complete fiction? Might as well ask "what if D* dropped all channels except those in the Family Pack and raised the price to $200 per month". It is silly.

If you feel that a $3 price increase for existing TC customers and $2 for existing TC+ customers allows one to walk away from their contract feel free to talk to D* and start the class action lawsuit against DirecTV when they say no. You will get a chance to brush up on YOUR contract law when you find out that the D* contract allows D* a lot more lattitude than their customers in making changes to service.


----------



## JLucPicard

James Long said:


> That is what we call a straw man argument. Since D* has not done any such act and is not considering such an act why should anyone waste their time on a complete fiction? Might as well ask "what if D* dropped all channels except those in the Family Pack and raised the price to $200 per month". It is silly.
> 
> If you feel that a $3 price increase for existing TC customers and $2 for existing TC+ customers allows one to walk away from their contract feel free to talk to D* and start the class action lawsuit against DirecTV when they say no. You will get a chance to brush up on YOUR contract law when you find out that the D* contract allows D* a lot more lattitude than their customers in making changes to service.


LOL! :biggthump


----------



## dodge boy

theratpatrol said:


> Are you talking more about going back to the good old days of C-Band like satellite where you point your dish at the sky and if you wanted to order pay channels you would call a national programer and have them turned on?


No, I had C-band, it's a real pain surfing..... I was just saying if they (D* and E*) could use the same satellites, they could stop having to rebroadcast the same channels and could focus on more programing and also improved equipment (better service) and they could split the cost to launce more birds adn cut back on programing costs.


----------



## bonscott87

dodge boy said:


> No, I had C-band, it's a real pain surfing..... I was just saying if they (D* and E*) could use the same satellites, they could stop having to rebroadcast the same channels and could focus on more programing and also improved equipment (better service) and they could split the cost to launce more birds adn cut back on programing costs.


Pretty much impossible since they both use different encryption technology and you'd have to completely replace 25+ million receivers from one or the other or 50+ million receivers for both.

Not gonna happen unless someone has a few billion $$ buring a hole in their pocket to replace all those receivers. Ironically it's cheaper to put up a couple new satellites like DirecTV is doing.


----------



## mfogarty5

James Long said:


> That is what we call a straw man argument. Since D* has not done any such act and is not considering such an act why should anyone waste their time on a complete fiction? Might as well ask "what if D* dropped all channels except those in the Family Pack and raised the price to $200 per month". It is silly.
> 
> If you feel that a $3 price increase for existing TC customers and $2 for existing TC+ customers allows one to walk away from their contract feel free to talk to D* and start the class action lawsuit against DirecTV when they say no. You will get a chance to brush up on YOUR contract law when you find out that the D* contract allows D* a lot more lattitude than their customers in making changes to service.


James,

So at what point do you think the contract is null and void? $5 increase, $10 increase, $50 increase? I am just trying to understand your logic of how one party can unilaterally change a contract. The answer is they can't. Neither party can change the terms of a contract, in fact that is the very reason for their existence.

I am not advocating a class action lawsuit. All I am saying is that if Directv changes the terms of the contract, then the customer has the option of terminating the contract.

This is no different than the example I provided where cingular raised text message rates and customers could call and have their contract terminated.


----------



## James Long

mfogarty5 said:


> I am just trying to understand your logic of how one party can unilaterally change a contract.


By putting it in the contract that one party CAN change the service being offered at any time.
It's called a customer agreement ...(d) *Our Programming Changes.* Many changing considerations affect the availability, cost and quality of programming and customer demand for it. Accordingly, we must reserve the unrestricted right to change, rearrange, add or delete our programming packages, the selections in those packages, our prices, and any other Service we offer, at any time. We will endeavor to notify you of any change that is within our reasonable control and its effective date. In most cases, this notice will be about one month in advance. You always have the right to cancel your Service, in whole or in part, if you do not accept the change (see Section 5). If you cancel your Service, a deactivation fee (described in Sections 2 & 5(b)) or other charges may apply. Credits, if any, to your account will be posted as described in Section 5. If you do not cancel, your continued receipt of our Service will constitute acceptance.​Congratulations, now we have a contract to discuss!

Highlights:... *we must reserve the unrestricted right to change, rearrange, add or delete our programming packages, the selections in those packages, our prices, and any other Service we offer, at any time.*

You always have the right to cancel your Service, in whole or in part, if you do not accept the change (see Section 5). *If you cancel your Service, a deactivation fee (described in Sections 2 & 5(b)) or other charges may apply.*​So now you have a contract that hands over your rights to DirecTV. The house always wins.


----------



## Sheila4645

wingrider01 said:


> The why does it state that any new customer activating any HD equipment after the increase will be charged an additional 10.99 a month regardless of programming package chosen?


A new customer who activates HD equipment will be required to subscribe to a base package that includes the HD access package. Existing customers who activate HD equipment will be required to subscribe to the HD Access package.
Customers with HD equipment who change their base package to one that does not include the HD package, or who cancel their HD package will be required to return the HD equipment.


----------



## dodge boy

Sheila4645 said:


> A new customer who activates HD equipment will be required to subscribe to a base package that includes the HD access package. Existing customers who activate HD equipment will be required to subscribe to the HD Access package.
> Customers with HD equipment who change their base package to one that does not include the HD package, or who cancel their HD package will be required to return the HD equipment.


What if you own it? Say I were to buy a used plus HD DVR for the extra capacity since i cant expand HD capacity in the R15 but I do not want or need HD from the Satellite I am OK with just receiving OTA digital locals plus my SD locals via D*. Will they not allow me to activate my receiver? Will they demand I send it to them for an R15?


----------



## SockMonkey

Anyone else get the official email from D* about the price increases? I recieved it yesterday evening and it linked to a PDF explaining them. Problem is... this is pretty much as clear as mud to the average consumer.

http://directv.com/images/pdf/black.pdf
(I have also attached it below in case the correct what I believe to be messed up.)

I feel that I am pretty literate, but perhaps I'm just not seeing something right. It appears that they started the top section in English and then switched to Spanish, then back to English, then back to Spanish, etc... I believe the bottom section is supposed to be the spanish version. Si? 

Nice to know that they can even screw up something as simple as this. Come on D*... didn't anyone proof read this before sending out the link/email?

BTW, I do understand the new pricing from what I've read here on DBSTalk.
Bob


----------



## machavez00

new prices and packages are now online


----------



## wingrider01

Sheila4645 said:


> A new customer who activates HD equipment will be required to subscribe to a base package that includes the HD access package. Existing customers who activate HD equipment will be required to subscribe to the HD Access package.
> Customers with HD equipment who change their base package to one that does not include the HD package, or who cancel their HD package will be required to return the HD equipment.


So as a NEW customer I choose the D* package that states it has HD and DVR, the way that statement is worded the NEW customer will be charged the 64.99 for the package AND the 10.99, if you read the text it specificly states regardless of any programming package chosen, it does not read that the 10.99 charge will be ignored if you have the D* package that includes HD programming -


----------



## bonscott87

If you want HD you pay $10.99 for the HD Access fee no matter what package you have.

Only exception is the Plus HD package which has the HD Access fee *included*.

I'm sure DirecTV came up with that package to make it really easy for people. Extra HD is all their non-premium programming along with DVR and HD all in one line item fee.


----------



## carl6

dodge boy said:


> What if you own it? Say I were to buy a used plus HD DVR for the extra capacity since i cant expand HD capacity in the R15 but I do not want or need HD from the Satellite I am OK with just receiving OTA digital locals plus my SD locals via D*. Will they not allow me to activate my receiver? Will they demand I send it to them for an R15?


There are very few owned HR20's (if any) - the initial cost is around $800. Therefore there will be very few that can legally be sold and bought. But let's assume for a minute that you do indeed have a legitimate, owned, HR20. If you do not already have HD access on your programming package, you will be required to add it for one year when you activate the HR20. At the end of that year, if you drop the HD package, your HR20 will still function, and the OTA tuners will still work, but you will not get any satellite HD. If you drop service entirely (or drop the HR20 from service), the OTA tuners will no longer work. The unit must be active on an account for the OTA tuners to function.

Carl


----------



## JLucPicard

dodge boy said:


> What if you own it? Say I were to buy a used plus HD DVR for the extra capacity since i cant expand HD capacity in the R15 but I do not want or need HD from the Satellite I am OK with just receiving OTA digital locals plus my SD locals via D*. Will they not allow me to activate my receiver? Will they demand I send it to them for an R15?


Here's my guess on this for what it's worth.

First of all, to buy a used HR20 (HD DVR+), you would need to find someone who actually paid purchase price for it and not the subsidized (lease) price and is now selling it. All HR20's were released after D* went to their lease model, so this would be an extremely rare find - people are not authorized to sell the HR20s that they got from D* as a leased unit.

Second, under the new pricing structure as I understand it, activating ANY HD equipment binds you to paying for the HD package - you don't have the option of not subscribing (and being charged for) the HD pack. There is the one package where DVR service and the HD Pack are included in the price, otherwise you will be charged an extra $10.99 a month as long as you have HD equipment on your account (since you would be activating the HD equipment after the new pricing structure takes effect).

If you do, in fact, acquire an "owned" HR20 (not much chance of that, as I mentioned), D* cannot demand you send it back to them. They can with the leased HR20s, though.

...I have to type faster - sniped twice already today!


----------



## dodge boy

Yeah I forgot about their lease plan being in effect before the HR20 came out..... Silly me. The part about having to have it activated on an account for the OTA tuners to work is kinda stingy of D*......


----------



## spamstew

I don't know if this has been posted.. I just check D* website.. They have the new Programming Packages.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012

L8.


----------



## wingrider01

bonscott87 said:


> If you want HD you pay $10.99 for the HD Access fee no matter what package you have.
> 
> Only exception is the Plus HD package which has the HD Access fee *included*.
> 
> I'm sure DirecTV came up with that package to make it really easy for people. Extra HD is all their non-premium programming along with DVR and HD all in one line item fee.


can you please point out where this is spelled out that the 10.99 fee is included in that package? Cannot find anyplace on D* site that this is what is actually meant, can only find the statement in the press release that new customers will be charged 10.99 a month regardless of the package they choose


----------



## nachspiel

Interesting to note...their $10.99 "HD Access" package now includes the following

72 ES2H ESPN2 HD
73 ESPH ESPN HD
74 BRVH Bravo HD
75 TNTH TNT HD
76 DSHD Discovery HD Theater
78 HDNM HDNet Movies
79 HDN HDNet



Bravo?


----------



## bonscott87

wingrider01 said:


> can you please point out where this is spelled out that the 10.99 fee is included in that package? Cannot find anyplace on D* site that this is what is actually meant, can only find the statement in the press release that new customers will be charged 10.99 a month regardless of the package they choose


Right on any of the pages. 

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012
Short description of the Plus HD is "*Over 195 channels including 68 XM Satellite Radio channels, plus DVR and HD service*".

On the details page: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart1.jsp?assetId=3060019

Besides the headline you get "*In addition, this package features access to the best HD channels*...."

And to be honest, why would they charge you *twice* for HD on only one package. Don't overthink it.


----------



## bonscott87

nachspiel said:


> Interesting to note...their $10.99 "HD Access" package now includes the following
> 
> 72 ES2H ESPN2 HD
> 73 ESPH ESPN HD
> 74 BRVH Bravo HD
> 75 TNTH TNT HD
> 76 DSHD Discovery HD Theater
> 78 HDNM HDNet Movies
> 79 HDN HDNet
> 
> Bravo?


LOL. Nice find. It was renamed Universal HD at least a year ago. :lol:


----------



## SockMonkey

Why is it that the new PLUS HD package is the only one that does not have an option to get locals included?

I'm not seeing this as an option on the "Change my programming" page.

Anyone?
Bob


----------



## James Long

SockMonkey said:


> Why is it that the new PLUS HD package is the only one that does not have an option to get locals included?


Locals should be included on ALL packages unless locals are not available at your service address.


----------



## SockMonkey

James Long said:


> Locals should be included on ALL packages unless locals are not available at your service address.


I have locals now... they are available... here's a screen shot of what I'm talking about (see below).

On the description of the Plus HD base package, it does say this:

"Featuring the best in movies, sports, music, documentary, educational, specialty, family and *local programming.*"

But it's only giving me the option of chosing the $3.00 less no-locals option as seen in the included image. Before anyone asks, I'm not really looking to change my package, but I was trying to find out what would be the best value for me.

I assume nothing changes with leased receiver fees with these changes?
Bob


----------



## dtv757

i just called D* and the rep told me that even tho i have a new 2 year agreement as of my last R15 (installed in sept) i still have to change my programing from Total Choice to CHOICE EXTRA to keep channels like (fuel tv, espn classic and a few others)  she told me i would loose those channels if i did not change my package. is this true or did the rep rip me off??

btw she was a very friendly rep and had to look up some information about the new prices because she did't know all the details yet.


----------



## SockMonkey

dtv757 said:


> i just called D* and the rep told me that even tho i have a new 2 year agreement as of my last R15 (installed in sept) i still have to change my programing from Total Choice to CHOICE EXTRA to keep channels like (fuel tv, espn classic and a few others)  she told me i would loose those channels if i did not change my package. is this true or did the rep rip me off??


I believe it's true. I remember reading about some channels moving from one package to another higher tier package. In other words, if you had Total Choice Plus before, I think you'd retain them. However, Total Choice is a lower tier package than Total Choice Plus.

Understand? Basically, D* moved the channels to a new package in hopes that you'd upgrade to keep them... 
Bob


----------



## hiker

SockMonkey said:


> Why is it that the new PLUS HD package is the only one that does not have an option to get locals included?
> 
> I'm not seeing this as an option on the "Change my programming" page.
> 
> Anyone?
> Bob


I had the same question in the thread here. It's either a bug in the DirecTV web site or it could be omitted because that's what you, like me, essentially have now: TC+, locals, DVR, and HD pkg. But we are going to be paying $2.02 less than PLUS HD w/locals ($69.99) at $51.99 (TC+ w/locals) + $5.99 (DVR) + $9.99 (HD pkg) = $67.97.


----------



## SockMonkey

hiker said:


> I had the same question in the thread here. It's either a bug in the DirecTV web site or it could be omitted because that's what you, like me, essentially have now: TC+, locals, DVR, and HD pkg. But we are going to be paying less than PLUS HD w/locals ($69.99) at $51.99 (TC+ w/locals) + $5.99 (DVR) + $9.99 (HD pkg) = $67.97.


Okay, that makes sense, but you'd think they'd at least put the option up there and grey it out or something. Oh, and I believe I'm granfathered into an older TC+ plan because mine is actually a bit cheaper than that per month:

$48.99 (TC+ w/locals) + $5.99 (DVR) + $9.99 (HD pkg) = $64.97 

Of course, then I have a second receiver fee at $4.99 and HBO at $12.00. Throw in a PPV movie here or there and I really pay TOO MUCH for TV. :nono2:

Bob


----------



## hiker

SockMonkey said:


> Okay, that makes sense, but you'd think they'd at least put the option up there and grey it out or something. Oh, and I believe I'm granfathered into an older TC+ plan because mine is actually a bit cheaper than that per month:
> 
> $48.99 (TC+ w/locals) + $5.99 (DVR) + $9.99 (HD pkg) = $64.97
> 
> Of course, then I have a second receiver fee at $4.99 and HBO at $12.00. Throw in a PPV movie here or there and I really pay TOO MUCH for TV. :nono2:
> 
> Bob


Now I'm also paying $48.99 for TC+ w/locals but if the predictions are correct, we'll be paying $51.99 effective with the March statement.


----------



## Dolly

SockMonkey said:


> I believe it's true. I remember reading about some channels moving from one package to another higher tier package. In other words, if you had Total Choice Plus before, I think you'd retain them. However, Total Choice is a lower tier package than Total Choice Plus.
> 
> Understand? Basically, D* moved the channels to a new package in hopes that you'd upgrade to keep them...
> Bob


There was a lot of posting in other threads that said you would be grandfathered in and would get to keep those channels that were being removed from Total Choice. But no one seemed to know how long you would continue to receive those channels. So before the packages changed I went ahead and went to what was then Total Choice Plus. Also I had read that CSTV was going to be moved from the sports package to what was at the time called Total Choice Plus. Now, however, I still see CSTV in the sports package and it isn't listed under the new name for Total Choice Plus. I don't know if I was taken or not


----------



## ckg1999

So I am totally confused.

I currently have Total Choice / Locals / HD pkg / DVR -> $62

They are cutting out Natl Geo and other channels I watch from this package. Will they still provide me those channels that are cut out?

I heard something about a $10 credit for the Plus HD, is that correct?

If both are correct, it would make sense to jump to the Plus HD, right?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Dolly

ckg1999 said:


> So I am totally confused.
> 
> I currently have Total Choice / Locals / HD pkg / DVR -> $62
> 
> They are cutting out Natl Geo and other channels I watch from this package. Will they still provide me those channels that are cut out?
> 
> I heard something about a $10 credit for the Plus HD, is that correct?
> 
> If both are correct, it would make sense to jump to the Plus HD, right?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


You have just joined the club called Totally Confused  I now have no idea what is going on :nono:


----------



## SockMonkey

ckg1999 said:


> So I am totally confused.
> 
> I currently have Total Choice / Locals / HD pkg / DVR -> $62
> 
> They are cutting out Natl Geo and other channels I watch from this package. Will they still provide me those channels that are cut out?
> 
> I heard something about a $10 credit for the Plus HD, is that correct?
> 
> If both are correct, it would make sense to jump to the Plus HD, right?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


So your new package would be CHOICE with Locals. Plus you'd have to pay the $10.99 for HD and another $5.99 for DVR.

I don't know anything about a $10 credit.

CHOICE EXTRA would give you your Nat'l Geog channel back (and others) but you'd still have to add in HD package and DVR.

PLUS gives you all the channels of CHOICE EXTRA and adds DVR... you still have to pay for HD.

PLUS HD gives you all the channels of CHOICE EXTRA, adds DVR and adds HD.

*I think the part that is confusing us all is what is going to happen to our current subscriptions.* At the bottom of the "Change my programming" page it says:

_You are currently subscribed to a package that we no longer offer, however you can choose to retain this package if you like._

And the "Keep package" radio button is selected. I'm guessing that what I have is the equivalent of the new PLUS HD (with locals) and that is why it does not appear as an option on the page. So, they automatically put you into the package that most resembles your current package. I don't know if that means prices will change at all... that remains to be seen. However, in the case of you currently having TOTAL CHOICE, if you are moved to CHOICE, you will lose a couple channels. To get them back, you will need to change your package to CHOICE EXTRA or higher.

My opinion... if Nat'l Geog and the others are that important to you, you should change to PLUS HD (with Locals).

Hope this helped some...
Bob


----------



## ckg1999

SockMonkey said:


> So your new package would be CHOICE with Locals. Plus you'd have to pay the $10.99 for HD and another $5.99 for DVR.
> 
> I don't know anything about a $10 credit.
> 
> CHOICE EXTRA would give you your Nat'l Geog channel back (and others) but you'd still have to add in HD package and DVR.
> 
> PLUS gives you all the channels of CHOICE EXTRA and adds DVR... you still have to pay for HD.
> 
> PLUS HD gives you all the channels of CHOICE EXTRA, adds DVR and adds HD.
> 
> *I think the part that is confusing us all is what is going to happen to our current subscriptions.* At the bottom of the "Change my programming" page it says:
> 
> _You are currently subscribed to a package that we no longer offer, however you can choose to retain this package if you like._
> 
> And the "Keep package" radio button is selected. I'm guessing that what I have is the equivalent of the new PLUS HD (with locals) and that is why it does not appear as an option on the page. So, they automatically put you into the package that most resembles your current package. I don't know if that means prices will change at all... that remains to be seen. However, in the case of you currently having TOTAL CHOICE, if you are moved to CHOICE, you will lose a couple channels. To get them back, you will need to change your package to CHOICE EXTRA or higher.
> 
> My opinion... if Nat'l Geog and the others are that important to you, you should change to PLUS HD (with Locals).
> 
> Hope this helped some...
> Bob


That does help. I think I am going to switch to the Plus HD. Choice is missing from my "Change package" page, so I guess thats what I am in. Time to fork over more $$ to DirecTV. 

The $10 offer I saw was for New Customers.. I wonder if we can get that.


----------



## SockMonkey

ckg1999 said:


> That does help. I think I am going to switch to the Plus HD. Choice is missing from my "Change package" page, so I guess thats what I am in. Time to fork over more $$ to DirecTV.
> 
> The $10 offer I saw was for New Customers.. I wonder if we can get that.


Yep, that's apparently what they're doing... just not showing the package that you currently have (or have close to). DUMB, DirecTV... DUMB. You're confusing your current customers. :nono2:

You probably can't get that specific $10.00 offer. However, if you hem and haw over it and ask to speak with retention... you might get something like 6 months of free HD service or SOMETHING. Worth a try. But don't be totally pissed if you don't get anything... that chance always exists and it depends on your length of service as well as your payment history.

Good luck,
Bob


----------



## bonscott87

Everyone take a breath. *You don't have to change packages and you aren't going to lose channels!* It's been said over and over that we all are grandfathered in with our current packages and channels. I just don't understand why everyone is all up in arms about "being forced" into a new package. You aren't! Just sit back, enjoy your programming and don't worry about it.

If in the future you make a change to your base package then you will need to choose one of the new ones.


----------



## JambaJuice

I just talked to a CSR and she told me that I DO NOT HAVE TO CHANGE MY CURRENT PACKAGE, however I will have to pay 3 dollars more per month, instead of 5................

The bad news is that this "price protection" is only good for SIX MONTHS, and then EVERYONE will have to change packages. The existing customers will have to upgrade or downgrade six months from today........

so eventually they will screw us..........


----------



## James Long

hiker said:


> I had the same question in the thread here. It's either a bug in the DirecTV web site or it could be omitted because that's what you, like me, essentially have now


I agree. I do find it interesting that the screen allows you to choose "without locals" at all since the new plans include locals "where available". The new customer signup certainly doesn't allow one to not take locals.

The new customer signup does make it clear that the $69.99 includes the $10.99 fee.


bonscott87 said:


> *You don't have to change packages and you aren't going to lose channels!*


Aww, you are spoiling a perfectly good panic. 

It is good to see "what's out there". In some cases an adjustment could save money. Being informed doesn't hurt.


----------



## machavez00

My father-inlaw has had the same package/price for 9 years, Choice with Encore: $46 a month, no locals(In Ontario, Ca) He did lose Fox Movie Channel about 2 months ago. I called for him and got the same answer, nothing would change for him, no loss of channels. It's not so much what she said but did not say. She did not say how long he would stay thay way, I did not ask either.


----------



## JambaJuice

That is a great point. She told me that it was on the flyers/emails they sent out that it changes in 6 months. I told her it wasnt.

I guess I should not have asked her when it would change for me. I guess it is no big deal. Maybe that will not happen, maybe it could stay the same for longer - or as long as I keep directv. 

Oh well. Its not like the CSR wrote that in my file/account that she told me that. That'd be the only way they could screw me. I will wait for the six month period and if it does change, I will call and complain until they give it back or give me credits/freebies that it makes it worth it to upgrade.


----------



## quirkykarma

JambaJuice said:


> The bad news is that this "price protection" is only good for SIX MONTHS, and then EVERYONE will have to change packages. The existing customers will have to upgrade or downgrade six months from today........


Anyone know if what was said above is actually true?


----------



## machavez00

quirkykarma said:


> Anyone know if what was said above is actually true?


as I said before, my father in-law has had the same package/price for 9 years, $46 for choice with encore.


----------



## wingrider01

bonscott87 said:


> Right on any of the pages.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012
> Short description of the Plus HD is "*Over 195 channels including 68 XM Satellite Radio channels, plus DVR and HD service*".
> 
> On the details page: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart1.jsp?assetId=3060019
> 
> Besides the headline you get "*In addition, this package features access to the best HD channels*...."
> 
> And to be honest, why would they charge you *twice* for HD on only one package. Don't overthink it.


Guess I am going to drop it, nothing that you linked shows anything that disproves the statements from the original press release. I am mule-headed in the fact that with anything tha deals with any financial outlay unless it is specificly stated in the writing, then it can happen.


----------



## mtnagel

SockMonkey said:


> I have locals now... they are available... here's a screen shot of what I'm talking about (see below).
> 
> On the description of the Plus HD base package, it does say this:
> 
> "Featuring the best in movies, sports, music, documentary, educational, specialty, family and *local programming.*"
> 
> But it's only giving me the option of chosing the $3.00 less no-locals option as seen in the included image. Before anyone asks, I'm not really looking to change my package, but I was trying to find out what would be the best value for me.
> 
> I assume nothing changes with leased receiver fees with these changes?
> Bob


Same exact thing happened to me when I checked a couple days ago. Confused me too.


----------



## bobnielsen

I have TC Plus. After adding a HR20 a month ago, I deactivated my HDVR2 a few weeks later. In my February bill, the HR20 is shown as the primary receiver. I am saving a few cents by not having the tax on the lease fee apply anymore. I also noticed that I am not being charged a DVR fee (I have a R15 also). In the new Plus package, the DVR fee is included. Perhaps they are throwing this in for current TC Plus subscribers, as well. My bill actually went down $5.99, although it will probably increase by $3 in March, but the total will still be less (unless they made a mistake and throw in a correction)!

There is also now a "Locals HD" line on the bill but it has no charge.


----------



## audispartan

bonscott87 said:


> Everyone take a breath. *You don't have to change packages and you aren't going to lose channels!* It's been said over and over that we all are grandfathered in with our current packages and channels. I just don't understand why everyone is all up in arms about "being forced" into a new package. You aren't! Just sit back, enjoy your programming and don't worry about it.
> 
> If in the future you make a change to your base package then you will need to choose one of the new ones.


No one ever answered my question: does dumping a $2/mo discounted HBO (given for DVR grief) after its six months of discounts runs out cause all of my other packages to change, i.e. my Total Choice to change? Because that would SUCK....Remember, unlike Showtime and Starz, a free or discounted HBO sticks to the account and doesn't drop off automatically....


----------



## bobnielsen

audispartan said:


> No one ever answered my question: does dumping a $2/mo discounted HBO (given for DVR grief) after its six months of discounts runs out cause all of my other packages to change, i.e. my Total Choice to change? Because that would SUCK....Remember, unlike Showtime and Starz, a free or discounted HBO sticks to the account and doesn't drop off automatically....


Premiums are independent of the package (except for Premier), so no.


----------



## Dolly

machavez00 said:


> My father-inlaw has had the same package/price for 9 years, Choice with Encore: $46 a month, no locals(In Ontario, Ca) He did lose Fox Movie Channel about 2 months ago. I called for him and got the same answer, nothing would change for him, no loss of channels. It's not so much what she said but did not say. She did not say how long he would stay thay way, I did not ask either.


You know I wonder if D doesn't get a lot of calls from people about their accounts, if some accounts don't just sort of "fall through the cracks". D has so many people I don't see how they could keep checking everyone's account to check what they do or don't have currently. I think the bills are just automatically generated so I doubt they would have people checking them. It might be best just not to call D


----------



## newsposter

Will my titanium package price go up or will I lose any channels?


----------



## Jeremy W

newsposter said:


> Will my titanium package price go up or will I lose any channels?


No, we'll be OK.


----------



## Bill Johnson

> I think the bills are just automatically generated so I doubt they would have people checking them. It might be best just not to call.


And if you feel you absolutely must call, it might be best just to call from a pay phone, disguise your voice, and phrase your question in generalities. :grin:


----------



## hornetsfan30m

I told yall 

No channels were lost on tc just a $3 rate I fell sry for yall who just got TC+
you are paying $7 more and cant go back


----------



## bobnielsen

Some of us like the extra channels in TC+


----------



## dodge boy

bobnielsen said:


> Some of us like the extra channels in TC+


I had directv for a month and ordered what was then called the "Family Pack" which became later the "Plus" channels to the total Choice and have had them ever since....... (Except for last month when I suspened service, and boy did I learn) :grin:


----------



## Jhon69

bobnielsen said:


> Some of us like the extra channels in TC+


I know that I do too!.


----------



## Jhon69

newsposter said:


> Will my titanium package price go up or will I lose any channels?


I think that would be my last concern with that package.The first would be making the payment.:eek2:


----------



## Cerus

quirkykarma said:


> Anyone know if what was said above is actually true?


No it is not true. According to a notice that was included in my bill today...it states...

*These packages are no longer available for sale. Customers who currently subscribe to these packages may maintain them as long as their account is in good standing, as determined by Directv in its sole discretion.*

*If you are a new (current) customer, we will honor your current base package price for the remainder of your first year programming commitment. Accordingly, to maintain your price, your next month's bill will show the new prices along with a credit. Note: If you change your current base package, your credits will be forfeited in their entirety.* I'm assuming they consider anyone within their first year a "new customer"

Whoever told that poster that is a moron and is 100% wrong. As long as you keep your account current and don't change your package, you are locked into your current package. New customers keep their current price for their first year. After that they get a slight current customer increase. Check your bills, all of you should have the same notice.


----------



## Elephanthead

So, I have a question, if directv raises my monthly rates, then is it legal for them to charge me a breakup fee for ending my 2 year commitment? Any internet lawyers or lawyer wanna bes have an opnion on this. Why don't they raise the monthly fee to $2,000 if they are free to change the terms at anytime? It seems to me we don't have an enforcable contract. This is assuming my rates will in fact go up without me changing plans.


----------



## paulman182

Elephanthead said:


> . Why don't they raise the monthly fee to $2,000 if they are free to change the terms at anytime?


That would make it pretty difficult to attract new customers, doncha think? Plus, they would kinda like you to stay on after your committment.


----------



## SockMonkey

Elephanthead said:


> So, I have a question, if directv raises my monthly rates, then is it legal for them to charge me a breakup fee for ending my 2 year commitment? Any internet lawyers or lawyer wanna bes have an opnion on this. Why don't they raise the monthly fee to $2,000 if they are free to change the terms at anytime? It seems to me we don't have an enforcable contract. This is assuming my rates will in fact go up without me changing plans.


Okay, first a disclaimer... I don't claim to know for 100% sure that anything I am about to say is fact. However, I think it's true and I believe it answers your question.

I believe that grandfathering you into your current plan is their way around any legal problems or confrontations with customers. So, basically, you have the option to either continue paying your current monthly fee or leave and pay a big fee to break the contract. And, once the contract is over, you could just cancel and go elsewhere without a penalty. However, staying with a plan can cause you to miss out on channels you might want (this is the case with the TC channels being moved to the new PLUS package).

I beleive there is some verbiage in the contract that states that D* may change their rates at any time and you agree to that when you sign the contract. So, the fact that they are grandfathering people into old packages is probably to avoid many confrontations with customers who's bill suddenly goes up (even if it is a couple dollars extra).

What's to stop them from raising the fee to $2000/month? Absolutely nothing but common business sense. I know your question was rhetorical, but the fact is there is nothing stopping that type of increase. However, they wouldn't last a month with rates that high. People would drop like flies and D* would be forced close their doors. Corporate Suicide. 

Bob


----------



## DawgLink

I was told on the phone by a rep (who is laughably reliable most of the time) that my package/channels would NOT change


----------



## DawgLink

mfogarty5 said:


> James,
> 
> You need to brush up on your contract law.
> 
> What if Directv decided to eliminate all plans except their premium plan for $99.99? Do you still think everyone should shut up and take the price increase?
> 
> Changing the price most certainly invalidates the contract. For example, the cell phone companies recently raised the price of text messages to .15 from .10. This constituted a material change to the contract and anyone who objects can get out of their contract. Have you ever seen a cell phone company raise rates while someone is still in a contract? I haven't.


As a lawyer myself who actually looked at the contract, excuse me for laughing.

Think you will get out by the price change? :hurah:

Read the contract a little clearer then....you have no "out"


----------



## Jhon69

wneilson82 said:


> As a lawyer myself who actually looked at the contract, excuse me for laughing.
> 
> Think you will get out by the price change? :hurah:
> 
> Read the contract a little clearer then....you have no "out"


There sure is an "out".You call DirecTV tell them you want out of your contract.They will tell you a prorated amount to send to buy you out of your contract.You send back the receiver(s).


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Elephanthead said:


> So, I have a question, if directv raises my monthly rates, then is it legal for them to charge me a breakup fee for ending my 2 year commitment? Any internet lawyers or lawyer wanna bes have an opnion on this. Why don't they raise the monthly fee to $2,000 if they are free to change the terms at anytime? It seems to me we don't have an enforcable contract. This is assuming my rates will in fact go up without me changing plans.


Any unreasonable change would be out of line. But they could raise their rates $20 / month and there is nothing you can do about it. Period.

Of course, it's more important to maintain their customer base, that is the biggest driving factor on their rates.


----------



## flamanar

hornetsfan30m said:


> I told yall
> 
> No channels were lost on tc just a $3 rate I fell sry for yall who just got TC+
> you are paying $7 more and cant go back


OK. Now I'm confused. I currently have TC+ (with locals). How is it that I am now paying $7 more?? Also, SockMonkey just posted the following:

"...(this is the case with the TC channels being moved to the new PLUS package)"

I thought they were moved to the Choice Extra package. Am I not understanding something here?? I called a DirecTV rep 2 days ago, and he was completely clueless as to what was going on! He started reading several pages of something aloud to me, and I eventually told him to forget it and that I'd find out later...

flamanar


----------



## SockMonkey

flamanar said:


> Also, SockMonkey just posted the following:
> 
> "...(this is the case with the TC channels being moved to the new PLUS package)"
> 
> I thought they were moved to the Choice Extra package. Am I not understanding something here??


Sorry, my mistake. I got confused... gee... go figure. 

Seriously though, that was a bad typo on my part... sorry. :eek2: 
Bob


----------



## flamanar

SockMonkey said:


> Sorry, my mistake. I got confused... gee... go figure.
> 
> Seriously though, that was a bad typo on my part... sorry. :eek2:
> Bob


Hey...not a problem at all! You're confused, I'm confused, and the DirecTV reps are confused...so we're all on the same page!

So...what was 'hornetsfan30m' talking about when they said that TC+ subscribers are now paying $7 more?? I thought it was only going to be $3 more/month?

flamanar


----------



## Dolly

flamanar said:


> Hey...not a problem at all! You're confused, I'm confused, and the DirecTV reps are confused...so we're all on the same page!
> 
> So...what was 'hornetsfan30m' talking about when they said that TC+ subscribers are now paying $7 more?? I thought it was only going to be $3 more/month?
> 
> flamanar


Everyone is confused :lol: But maybe I can clear this one up.
There is now a Choice Xtra which is what the old Total Choice Plus was. But now there is also a Choice Xtra Plus this includes the channels on Choice Xtra (the old Total Choice Plus), but it also has DVR service with it so it probably does cost more. But if you just have the old Total Choice Plus and are sticking with it the increase will only be $3.


----------



## Cerus

flamanar said:


> OK. Now I'm confused. I currently have TC+ (with locals). How is it that I am now paying $7 more?? Also, SockMonkey just posted the following:
> 
> "...(this is the case with the TC channels being moved to the new PLUS package)"
> 
> I thought they were moved to the Choice Extra package. Am I not understanding something here?? I called a DirecTV rep 2 days ago, and he was completely clueless as to what was going on! He started reading several pages of something aloud to me, and I eventually told him to forget it and that I'd find out later...
> 
> flamanar


That is what he meant. Those channels are now on the Choice XTRA/Plus/Plus HD. But you shouldn't be paying $7 more, only $3 as an existing customer. New customers pay their same rate while still in the first year, after that, their rate goes up 3$. I'm on the same package (TC+) and from now on, your bill will show the new package, the new price but with a credit.

The price only went up 5$ as they are now including the DVR service in the package cost rather than listing it separately...deduct that and the actual increase is about $5.

As to the question if they can legally raise the rates...yes they can due the to clauses in the agreements. It's their back door to avoid a breach in contract on their part. As long as you don't change your base package, you will never be forced to. As long as you don't get behind in your bills, they wont force you to change. Like everyone has said, you are grandfathered in.

For those that simply can't stand the few extra $ a month you can break your contract if you own an R15. Since the advertised feature (series record) still does not work as advertised, that is considered a breach in contract and would allow you to cancel without penalty. I've spoken to DTV on this and they have substantiated this fact. I honestly don't care about the slight increase, the service is worth it compared to other options out there.


----------



## Cerus

Dolly said:


> Everyone is confused :lol: But maybe I can clear this one up.
> There is now a Choice Xtra which is what the old Total Choice Plus was. But now there is also a Choice Xtra Plus this includes the channels on Choice Xtra (the old Total Choice Plus), but it also has DVR service with it so it probably does cost more. But if you just have the old Total Choice Plus and are sticking with it the increase will only be $3.


You are correct. The Xtra is 54.99 and the Xtra + is 59.99. Basically a $5 increase for new customers or a 3$ increase for currents. Not too bad if you ask me.


----------



## DawgLink

Jhon69 said:


> There sure is an "out".You call DirecTV tell them you want out of your contract.They will tell you a prorated amount to send to buy you out of your contract.You send back the receiver(s).


Of course there is a buy out. There is no direct "out" that gets you freely out of your contract because of a small price change.


----------



## Dolly

Cerus said:


> You are correct. The Xtra is 54.99 and the Xtra + is 59.99. Basically a $5 increase for new customers or a 3$ increase for currents. Not too bad if you ask me.


I agree about the price increase not being bad  But I think what got most people upset was the poor way D handled this situation. And they did handle it badly IMO


----------



## JambaJuice

So as long as you are with Dt for one year, you arent new?

I signed up around Oct/Nov of 05. In Oct 06 I signed up for HD. so by that, I should be existing and grandfathered in?

I hope so because I do not want to trade up. I love the package I have and will not upgrade so they can take me. 

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Cerus

JambaJuice said:


> So as long as you are with Dt for one year, you arent new?
> 
> I signed up around Oct/Nov of 05. In Oct 06 I signed up for HD. so by that, I should be existing and grandfathered in?
> 
> I hope so because I do not want to trade up. I love the package I have and will not upgrade so they can take me.
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys.


As it stands now, anyone who was a current customer before the package and price change is grandfathered in. They will not change your package and will not force you to change it. You can remain on it for the remainder of your service with DTV.

I'm not 100% positive on the new customer part but from the way I understand it, any new customer that is still in their first year will not be subject to the $3 increase. Once they've passed their first year mark, they will then be charged the additional $3. HD is an addon which any current customer can add for $10.99 and it will not change your base package. For example, I'm on the the TC+ with DVR service...I could upgrade to an HD-DVR, add the HD service and a couple movies channels and only pay the new movie channel and HD service price. My base package would stay the same.

You may want to double check with DTV but I believe you will have the $3 increase since you've been a customer for a while but I don't think you'll have to pay an increase on your HD service. I would call them to find out for sure on that part but you should be grandfathered in on all your current options and features.


----------



## James Long

Dolly said:


> I agree about the price increase not being bad  But I think what got most people upset was the poor way D handled this situation. And they did handle it badly IMO


I must have missed the poor way ...
It seemed that a zealous webgeek accidentally let people see the changes while he was working on the site. (Ooops, but fixed quickly.) Then the "confirmation" came out in an interview.

The official notice was sent directly to the customers involved and the website was changed for new customers on the appointed day. Yes, the PDF linked to could have used a spel chek but I don't see that as the worst thing that has ever happened.

Overall most of the "problems" with the increase were because of poor assumptions being made on the part of the customers PRIOR to the official notice. That is one of the risks of looking for news before its release.

It turned out to be a decent price increase. Existing customers who leave their account alone will do fine. I do wonder who D* is competing with when they set their new customer prices so high and moved the 11 channels out of their now $49.99 package.


----------



## Cerus

I don't think their actually "competing" with anyone. Both DTV and Dish have raised their prices 4% and will continue to raise them every so often. Anyone who didn't expect this increase must not have been thinking.

It's not a simple or cheap task for them to add more HD channels which is the way of the future and what everyone wants. It's not like they just flip a switch. Deals have to be made, orbital satellites have to be launched etc etc. That is not cheap and from what I've found out, it's costing over a million just to put the two new sats in space.

They aren't NASA and rely on Government funding or tax money. I'm sure they have their own system for deals but they still have to pay for it and make up some of that cost from customers. I'll gladly pay the extra $36 a year to have more HD channels. DTV is keeping up with the times.


----------



## serenstarlight

Wow someone actually read their customer agreement! The calls that amuse me are the individuals who feel that it's a breach of their contract if DTV raises prices. Sometimes I wonder if they really know the meaning of the words they use 


wneilson82 said:


> As a lawyer myself who actually looked at the contract, excuse me for laughing.
> 
> Think you will get out by the price change? :hurah:
> 
> Read the contract a little clearer then....you have no "out"


----------



## Elephanthead

I have already written my congressman (who is useless) and my senator (less useless, but equally unconcerend) that Rupert Murdoch needs to be put on a leash.


----------



## JLucPicard

Elephanthead said:


> I have already written my congressman (who is useless) and my senator (less useless, but equally unconcerend) that Rupert Murdoch needs to be put on a leash.


????????


----------



## harsh

Elephanthead said:


> I have already written my congressman (who is useless) and my senator (less useless, but equally unconcerend) that Rupert Murdoch needs to be put on a leash.


Rupert may need to be constrained, but he's not long for the helm of DirecTV. He'll be out by the next shareholder's meeting and doubtless replaced by someone equivalent (probably John Malone) from Liberty Media.

Welcome back to the present.


----------



## Dolly

James Long said:


> I must have missed the poor way ...
> It seemed that a zealous webgeek accidentally let people see the changes while he was working on the site. (Ooops, but fixed quickly.) Then the "confirmation" came out in an interview.
> 
> The official notice was sent directly to the customers involved and the website was changed for new customers on the appointed day. Yes, the PDF linked to could have used a spel chek but I don't see that as the worst thing that has ever happened.
> 
> Overall most of the "problems" with the increase were because of poor assumptions being made on the part of the customers PRIOR to the official notice. That is one of the risks of looking for news before its release.
> 
> It turned out to be a decent price increase. Existing customers who leave their account alone will do fine. I do wonder who D* is competing with when they set their new customer prices so high and moved the 11 channels out of their now $49.99 package.


Companies, including D, have to realize it is a whole new game out there now. It wasn't just a "webgeek who accidently saw" something on D's website. Stories from newspapers were all over the web concerning the changes
D was going to make early. When these stories broke D should have gone public with the changes themselves IMO. So people wouldn't have had time to add/subtract from these stories. Plus the whole issue of "grandfathered in" really hasn't been made clear IMO by D. So yes I think it could have been handled better by D.


----------



## James Long

Cerus said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be a decent price increase. Existing customers who leave their account alone will do fine. I do wonder who D* is competing with when they set their new customer prices so high and moved the 11 channels out of their now $49.99 package.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think their actually "competing" with anyone. Both DTV and Dish have raised their prices 4% and will continue to raise them every so often. Anyone who didn't expect this increase must not have been thinking.
Click to expand...

What I was thinking of (other than the complement that D* did not apply the largest price increase to existing subscribers and did not raise the price of their high end package) is that when most companies "get competitive" they do so by offering more for less. D* took a different approach.

Vs E* they had "Total Choice" for $44.99 vs "AT120" w/locals for $44.99. E* raised the price $3 and D* matched it (for existing customers) and both are now $47.99. But for new customers D* decided to bump the price more and remove 11 channels. Now the comparison is "Choice" for $49.99 with 90 video and 49 audio channels vs "AT200" for $47.99 w/locals with 108 video and 96 audio channels. D* had already given up on the low end customer by not having a plan that competes with E*'s "AT100" ($34.99 w/locals for 77 video and 32 audio channels).

The Family Package is still there (D* $29.99 vs E* $24.99 w/locals) but it seems that D* only wants people who can afford larger bills. A $49.99 start price isn't going to encourage people to drop cable.

Companies that don't compete lose. No, I'm not predicting the death of D*, but it seems wrong for them to throw away millions of potential customers by shooting for high end customers.


----------



## James Long

Dolly said:


> It wasn't just a "webgeek who accidently saw" something on D's website.


No it was "_a zealous webgeek accidentally *let people see* the changes_" if you quote me accurately. 


Dolly said:


> Stories from newspapers were all over the web concerning the changes D was going to make early. When these stories broke D should have gone public with the changes themselves IMO. So people wouldn't have had time to add/subtract from these stories. Plus the whole issue of "grandfathered in" really hasn't been made clear IMO by D. So yes I think it could have been handled better by D.


A bigger problem was once things were made absolutely clear there are still those who refuse to see the answers. For example, some seem to want it written in blood that people who subscribe to "Choice Plus HD" will not be charged the $10.99 HD technology fee on top of their bundled price.

Unless D* could absolutely plug all of the leaks there was no way of handling it without tipping their hand to the masses. As it stands the people most upset were the ones that read the leaks ... a small minority of customers.


----------



## bonscott87

But how much money is D* saving my getting rid of deadbeat customers who don't pay their bills and then D* has to send it to collections. That isn't cheap. I'm sure they have done the math. Get a smaller customer base but more quality that has higher bills and actually pays them and save on not having so many non-paying customers and dealing with collections. I think it's a decent strategy.


----------



## James Long

Any level of customer can be sent to collections. I'd like to see numbers on the level of default among those who overspend vs those who spend what they can afford. Don't assume that just because someone wants to pay $34.99 for pay TV that they are a deadbeat. They may just be working within their budget.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

James Long said:


> Any level of customer can be sent to collections. I'd like to see numbers on the level of default among those who overspend vs those who spend what they can afford. Don't assume that just because someone wants to pay $34.99 for pay TV that they are a deadbeat. They may just be working within their budget.


I'm sure that DirecTV plans on making money on every one of their customers reguardless of their monthly payment.


----------



## James Long

AlbertZeroK said:


> I'm sure that DirecTV plans on making money on every one of their customers reguardless of their monthly payment.


As do other MVDS providers ... nobody goes into business to lose money unless they need a tax writeoff. D* just seems to be setting the entry bar higher than the other options. (Or at least in line with the higher priced options -- Comcast in my area starts at $50.49 for standard cable, $52.48 for enhanced w/digital channels ... plus $7 for HD other than locals.)


----------



## Phil T

I am now seeing a HD Access Charge of $8.66 on my view activity since last bill. Is this new wording for the HD package or something else?

I have not made any changes in programming in several months.


----------



## bobnielsen

Phil T said:


> I am now seeing a HD Access Charge of $8.66 on my view activity since last bill. Is this new wording for the HD package or something else?
> 
> I have not made any changes in programming in several months.


They renamedit. $8.66? Mine is $9.99 (as before). My account also shows "Local HD" with a charge of $0.00.


----------



## Dolly

James Long said:


> No it was "_a zealous webgeek accidentally *let people see* the changes_" if you quote me accurately. A bigger problem was once things were made absolutely clear there are still those who refuse to see the answers. For example, some seem to want it written in blood that people who subscribe to "Choice Plus HD" will not be charged the $10.99 HD technology fee on top of their bundled price.
> 
> Unless D* could absolutely plug all of the leaks there was no way of handling it without tipping their hand to the masses. As it stands the people most upset were the ones that read the leaks ... a small minority of customers.


I read the "leaks" and they were correct as far as they went, but they didn't really deal with the total issue of being "grandfathered in". They just said current customers would have less of a price increase and be "grandfathered in" on their current packages. No article said how long that "grandfathered in" would last.


----------



## bonscott87

Phil T said:


> I am now seeing a HD Access Charge of $8.66 on my view activity since last bill. Is this new wording for the HD package or something else?
> 
> I have not made any changes in programming in several months.


Depending on your billing date it probably a partial month.


----------



## Cerus

I really don't understand all the confusion and complaints here. D sent out a very clear notice with their bills. I read mine and I understood it perfectly. Things like this happen all the time, they've happened before and will happen again. They took off several channels from TC a while back and moved them to TC+...they do that sort of thing all the time so it should be no surprise.

The basic packages only went up $5 a month, HD service went up $1. That's not that big of an increase. If it bothers you that much, start writing DTV a letter telling them you don't want more HD channels and new features. Maybe they'll get rid of locals, DVR service and HD all together and be nothing more than what basic cable is. I doubt that's what everyone wants so why all the complaints?

They have every right to raise prices, prices go up all the time in stores and no one complains. My bill is still far cheaper than cable and I get a lot more with DTV than I did with basic family cable. So they raised the prices a bit to try to recoup some of their expenses of adding new services...big deal. As a current customer, you're only subject to a $3 increase and you can keep your current package and lineup for as long as you want it. Thats been made perfectly clear on their website and on the notice every customer received.

Rather than looking for conspiracy and threatening to cancel on the grounds that it's a breach in contract, how about thanking D for continuing to keep up with the times. Call or write your congressmen if you like, but it won't do you any good. Nothing says DTV can't raise their prices every month if they so choose.


----------



## paulman182

I don't think it is that they are avoiding "deadbeats" as much as simply going after the bigger spenders.

A car dealership that sells Cadillac as opposed to Hundai is not doing so to just avoid reposessions.


----------



## Cerus

BTW...the line "prices and programming subject to change" is all DTV needs to do to make it legal to change whatever they want regardless of any contract. Section d of the customer agreement says it all right there. Anyone who has signed up for DTV and continues to receive it, agrees with the agreement which makes it legally binding.

(d) Our Programming Changes. Many changing considerations affect the availability, cost and quality of programming and customer demand for it. *Accordingly, we must reserve the unrestricted right to change, rearrange, add or delete our programming packages, the selections in those packages, our prices, and any other Service we offer, at any time.* *We will endeavor to notify you of any change that is within our reasonable control and its effective date. In most cases, this notice will be about one month in advance.* You always have the right to cancel your Service, in whole or in part, if you do not accept the change (see Section 5). If you cancel your Service, a deactivation fee (described in Sections 2 & 5(b)) or other charges may apply. Credits, if any, to your account will be posted as described in Section 5. If you do not cancel, your continued receipt of our Service will constitute acceptance.


----------



## cariera

> HD is an addon which any current customer can add for $10.99 and it will not change your base package.


It looks like the HD Access fee has changed back to $9.99

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1100084


----------



## James Long

Apparently true. I was thinking it could have been a missed footnote on the page you referenced (updating a big website is a pain) but D*'s system builder also has the $9.99 price in several places.
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/wizard/buildYourSystem1.jsp


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Maybe it is a mistake they haven't caught yet. Dish has several mistakes still on their website.


----------



## Cerus

I was told by several CSR's that the HD package went up to $10.99 but I just checked the notice they sent out and it states as follows...

"The DIRECTV HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion."

So it appears the separate package is no longer available as an add on and customers wishing to add it now will have to change to the new HD package at the new price.


----------



## Cerus

I just did a little test on the DTV website. I selected the Plus package for $59.99 minus the $10 12 month credit. I then added the $9.99 HD access add on and it automatically upgraded me to the Plus HD package. It is the same thing, just with the monthly $9.99 charge added to it. I does appear however, that I am able to go into my account and add the HD Access package for $10.99. I don't yet have an HD receiver so it told me I'd have to upgrade to one but nothing about changing my base package.


----------



## ehilbert1

Cerus,

I agree with a lot of what you said,but again you have to remember not everyone cares about HD. My parents got DTV because of the channel packages and the great prices. The bill going up $3 is ok and expected,but for a new customer to pay $5 more and they don't get those 15 channels is just wrong. I can understand charging more for a package if you add a channel or two,but to take away 15 and raise the price is nuts. 

There are a lot of people out there that have DTV and do not come to these forums.I am sure a lot of them got DTV for the price. I know I did at first. I was sick of cable and their raising of their cable box fee and paying $7 for DVR service for each DVR. My parents felt that same way so we switched. All I am saying is not eveyone is like us and thinks HD and adding 150 some HD channels is the be all end all. Alot of people liked the price.


----------



## Cerus

ehilbert1,

Oh I completely agree that dropping those channels from the basic package along with raising it's price practically cripples that package. I suppose I'm not ranting about it because I had just switched to TC+ only a few days before the change so I'm not affected by it.

I feel lucky in that sense but I know many new customers won't be. All DTV's existing customers have nothing to worry about but I do think it makes the basic package seem less like a good deal. DTV's niche has always been offering more channels for less than other providers so I don't fully understand why they did it but in other ways I do.

In one sense, you have to look at where TV technology is going...digital and hi-def. Eventually it's going to be at a point where all TV is hi-def and all TV's sold are HDTV's....that's going to be a while but it's what they are hoping for. Removing standard OTA in 2009 is just the beginning. Now granted, like you said, many people don't care about HD and don't yet have an HDTV but they will eventually. Perhaps DTV is jumping the gun a bit but at least they are preparing themselves.

It's all speculation as to why DTV really did all this but if our guesses are accurate, then I would rather pay a little bit more now for things to come. Although they should have kept their packages the way they were so they didn't risk losing any potential customers.

Don't forget, there was a lot of resistance to CD's, DVD's and even E-mail...look at that technology now. You can find at least one of these devices in nearly every home now.


----------



## Mr.72

OK I am looking at the new "Plus HD" package and there are some things missing that were in the HD package before (notably HDNet Movies). Also there is no mention of ESPN HD etc. Is this legit?


----------



## moonman

Mr.72 said:


> OK I am looking at the new "Plus HD" package and there are some things missing that were in the HD package before (notably HDNet Movies). Also there is no mention of ESPN HD etc. Is this legit?


According to d*'s website.........
---------------------------------
Our Most Popular Entertainment Package Plus HD and DVR Service 
Our most popular entertainment package with DVR and HD service. Featuring the best in movies, sports, music, documentary, educational, specialty, family and local programming. Over 195 top networks including 68 XM Satellite Radio channels. Plus enjoy TV on your terms with DVR service to pause and rewind live TV, record a season of your favorite show with the touch of a button and save up to 100 hours of programming - no discs or tapes needed. In addition, this package features access to the best HD channels, including ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, TNT HD, Discovery HD Theater, Universal HD, HD Net, HD Net Movies and local HD channels (where available).


----------



## Mr.72

Right, that's in the description but not listed in the channel lineup.


----------



## moonman

Mr.72 said:


> Right, that's in the description but not listed in the channel lineup.


The package tier includes access to all thos h/d channels and more...
see the PDF.....(and bring your mag. glass ...see H/D accesslist
http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/chnllineup.pdf


----------



## audispartan

Cerus said:


> Don't forget, there was a lot of resistance to CD's, DVD's and even E-mail...look at that technology now. You can find at least one of these devices in nearly every home now.


Except for one huge glaring difference: All of those devices became cheaper, if not free, as time went on and more people adopted. That has never been the case with TV programming, no matter how many new subscribers there are or how much technology improves.


----------



## paulman182

audispartan said:


> Except for one huge glaring difference: All of those devices became cheaper, if not free, as time went on and more people adopted. That has never been the case with TV programming, no matter how many new subscribers there are or how much technology improves.


But the price per channel is lower, isn't it? I don't have any hard numbers to back that up but if Premier is really 250 channels for $100/month, that's an average of 40 cents per channel per month. I'm pretty sure my eight-channel TV cable I had in 1973 cost more than $3.20 per month.


----------



## Dolly

paulman182 said:


> But the price per channel is lower, isn't it? I don't have any hard numbers to back that up but if Premier is really 250 channels for $100/month, that's an average of 40 cents per channel per month. I'm pretty sure my eight-channel TV cable I had in 1973 cost more than $3.20 per month.


You know I have always wondered about those channel numbers that D gives on packages. Are there actually as many channels per packages as they say there are? I haven't actually counted listed channels, but TC+ now Choice Xtra is supposed to have 185 channels. And like I said I haven't counted, but when you just look at the channels listed for that package on D's site it doesn't look like it would add up to 185 :nono:


----------



## Jeremy W

Dolly said:


> And like I said I haven't counted, but when you just look at the channels listed for that package on D's site it doesn't look like it would add up to 185 :nono:


I just counted, and the list here has 184 channels. Add in the locals and it's over 185, exactly what they claim.


----------



## Dolly

Jeremy W said:


> I just counted, and the list here has 184 channels. Add in the locals and it's over 185, exactly what they claim.


Gee thanks now I don't have to count  :lol:


----------



## James Long

My count is 187 for "Choice Xtra" without locals, RSNs or sports alternate channels. This includes the 67 XM channels, 90 other channels from the "Choice" package, 13 that were in TC and 17 that were in TC+ and not TC.


----------



## gb33

A couple days ago while doing something for my mothers act I asked a few questions to my CSR, who by the way was pretty decent. He named off some channels that they had "agreements" with such as NGC, History, A&E, MTV, Sci-fi, CNN, FX, Bravo, NFL network. He said that whatever channels that are in your package, if there is an HD version, you will get it. 
An example he gave was TC+ which included the DVR and HD fee and was $69.99. So essentially about $5 more than current but with several more channels. He also said he didn't have anything "concrete" but they go into effect in March he believed.


----------



## wh5916

James Long said:


> Any level of customer can be sent to collections. I'd like to see numbers on the level of default among those who overspend vs those who spend what they can afford. Don't assume that just because someone wants to pay $34.99 for pay TV that they are a deadbeat. They may just be working within their budget.


Thank you. DirecTV recently lost me as a customer with this latest round of price hikes. My bill was modest each month, had subscribed to either Total Choice or Total Choice Plus during my entire 8+ years as a subscriber. Paying a modest amount each month never meant that I was irresponsible or unlike to pay. DirecTV never had to send me a dunning letter, and never had to disconnect my service for non payment. I was also enrolled in auto pay to make life easier for us both--all they had to do was debit my checking account each month.

The latest price hike, coupled with the state of Virginia's decision to begin taxing DBS service as of January, pushed the monthly bill above the threshold that I felt comfortable parting with each month, especially considering that I only watched a handful of the channels in the package to begin with.

Am now back with Dish, at least for awhile. Their $30 package has most of the channels that I wanted to keep.


----------



## Dolly

wh5916 said:


> Thank you. DirecTV recently lost me as a customer with this latest round of price hikes. My bill was modest each month, had subscribed to either Total Choice or Total Choice Plus during my entire 8+ years as a subscriber. Paying a modest amount each month never meant that I was irresponsible or unlike to pay. DirecTV never had to send me a dunning letter, and never had to disconnect my service for non payment. I was also enrolled in auto pay to make life easier for us both--all they had to do was debit my checking account each month.
> 
> The latest price hike, coupled with the state of Virginia's decision to begin taxing DBS service as of January, pushed the monthly bill above the threshold that I felt comfortable parting with each month, especially considering that I only watched a handful of the channels in the package to begin with.
> 
> Am now back with Dish, at least for awhile. Their $30 package has most of the channels that I wanted to keep.


You weren't paying tax for D? There has always been tax on my bills


----------



## Jeremy W

Dolly said:


> You weren't paying tax for D? There has always been tax on my bills


Most states don't tax satellite TV service. I only get taxed on the $4.99 lease fee here in Michigan. Back when it was a mirroring fee, I didn't get taxed at all.


----------



## James Long

Many states have a flat service tax that applies (not specific to satellite). Some have also passed specific luxury taxes on satellite.


----------



## Dolly

James Long said:


> Many states have a flat service tax that applies (not specific to satellite). Some have also passed specific luxury taxes on satellite.


My state would tax anything and everything so I guess that 
is why I have always had a tax on my bill


----------



## Cerus

audispartan said:


> Except for one huge glaring difference: All of those devices became cheaper, if not free, as time went on and more people adopted. That has never been the case with TV programming, no matter how many new subscribers there are or how much technology improves.


Yes they did but it took time. TV prices, as others have pointed out, have come down as well when you figure in the number of channels now available. I can remember paying nearly $50 a month for just a couple dozen channels 5 years ago. Sure, you can find a DVD player as cheap as $30 now but just 6 months ago, they were more than double that. It's only been in the last year or so that prices have dropped considerably.

My point was that HDTV prices have yet to take a significant drop in price in the last couple of years because of the natural resistance to new technology. But they were VERY expensive when they first came out. VCR's averaged nearly $1000 when they were first released. It takes years for prices to come down as more people make the switch. Most don't upgrade to an HDTV until their current TV breaks down.

Very few have yet to make the switch to HDTV. Once they do, prices will drop and I would take a guess that HDTV services will drop as well. It's all about supply and demand, right now, enough consumers aren't supplying the demand needed to bring down the prices. I don't know the exact numbers but I would guess that maybe 10% of every TV owner actually owns an HDTV and nearly every American home has at least one TV. It's not instant...but as more people adopt the new technology, you will soon see HDTV LCDs and Plasmas priced about the same as CRT's are now. Even if HDTV services don't drop in price, I doubt they will continue to climb in price when that day comes.


----------



## wh5916

Dolly said:


> You weren't paying tax for D? There has always been tax on my bills


Honestly, there were no taxes at all on the bill in this part of Virigina, until January of this year. $41.99 a month for Total Choice with no locals is the amount I actually owed DirecTV throughout most of last year.

Our General Assembly pulled a fast one and decided to begin taxing satellite services at a 5% rate, beginning this January. It especially hurt at this point in time, since DirecTV was about to announce another rate increase. Had I kept the same programming package, the monthly rate would have been over $47.00 with those two combined increases.


----------



## Elistan98

gb33 said:


> A couple days ago while doing something for my mothers act I asked a few questions to my CSR, who by the way was pretty decent. He named off some channels that they had "agreements" with such as NGC, History, A&E, MTV, Sci-fi, CNN, FX, Bravo, NFL network. He said that whatever channels that are in your package, if there is an HD version, you will get it.
> An example he gave was TC+ which included the DVR and HD fee and was $69.99. So essentially about $5 more than current but with several more channels. He also said he didn't have anything "concrete" but they go into effect in March he believed.


If it is true that there wont be an additional cost beyond the regular package for the new hd that would be great. I cant imagine it but it would definitly be nice. Do we have any idea when the offical word might come down the pike?


----------



## machavez00

machavez00 said:


> My father-inlaw has had the same package/price for 9 years, Choice with Encore: $46 a month, no locals(In Ontario, Ca) He did lose Fox Movie Channel about 2 months ago. I called for him and got the same answer, nothing would change for him, no loss of channels. It's not so much what she said but did not say. She did not say how long he would stay that way, I did not ask either.


Well my father in-law's 10 year old RCA IRD finally died. I tried to get him to buy a new one several months ago but he did not get around to it. It stared to act up and he called D* and they sent a tech out ($70 service call). They told he needed a new IRD. They sent him a new one for S&H, and of course, bumped him out of his $46 a month choice w/o locals and encore package to the new price plans. If he had bought a new one, sorry, paid the lease fee at BB, would D* still moved him out when he called to activate the new IRD?

After double checking what he had on the D* website, I looked up my account. I had the HR20 installed in Sept., received the 4 free months of the "HD package", so I expected it to show up as the "HD package" this month. It is listed as "HD access" not the "HD package". This most likely affects anyone who signed up for HD when the HR20 came out.


----------



## hiker

machavez00 said:


> ...
> After double checking what he had on the D* website, I looked up my account. I had the HR20 installed in Sept., received the 4 free months of the "HD package", so I expected it to show up as the "HD package" this month. It is listed as "HD access" not the "HD package". This most likely affects anyone who signed up for HD when the HR20 came out.


My HD Package now shows up as HD Access. I believe it was just a name change for all existing subscribers. I don't have a HR20, I've had a HR10 for the last 2 years.


----------



## Jhon69

machavez00 said:


> Well my father in-law's 10 year old RCA IRD finally died. I tried to get him to buy a new one several months ago but he did not get around to it. It stared to act up and he called D* and they sent a tech out ($70 service call). They told he needed a new IRD. They sent him a new one for S&H, and of course, bumped him out of his $46 a month choice w/o locals and encore package to the new price plans. If he had bought a new one, sorry, paid the lease fee at BB, would D* still moved him out when he called to activate the new IRD?
> 
> After double checking what he had on the D* website, I looked up my account. I had the HR20 installed in Sept., received the 4 free months of the "HD package", so I expected it to show up as the "HD package" this month. It is listed as "HD access" not the "HD package". This most likely affects anyone who signed up for HD when the HR20 came out.


I personally believe what they did was not right.Think this is something you need to call them about.Good Luck!


----------



## SAlBO

I have had the Platinum, Premier and all the other names they have used for the top package since the early 90's and have had TiVO and DVR's since the TA-60 came out. I now have two HD DVR's and one SD DVR running. I have been paying the 9.99 HD fee since I got the HD DVR's without hesitation and recently just got my locals in HD, finally. Call me cheap if you want but I have a problem with paying the HD fee with the Premier package. Maybe I should just say that I dont understand the reasoning for it when it is suppose to be the "Premier" package but doesnt include HD like the $30 a month less HD Plus does. I am going to recheck the channel line up on the Plus HD package and will most likely drop down to it for the savings. HBO is really the only Premium channel we watch anyway so it makes sense to me at this point to drop packages and pay the HBO fee of 13 bucks. I dont mind price changes every so often because I understand the cost of everything is going up but not putting HD in the Premier package confuses me. 
Does anyone with HD equipment and the Premier package feel the same way I do ?


----------



## bonscott87

Elistan98 said:


> If it is true that there wont be an additional cost beyond the regular package for the new hd that would be great. I cant imagine it but it would definitly be nice. Do we have any idea when the offical word might come down the pike?


That's the whole point of the new "HD Access Fee". You pay the flat fee and whatever HD is available to the base package your subscribe to you get. So ESPN HD would be available in any Choice or higher package with the HD Access fee. If they add ESPN The Ocho HD to Choice then you get it so long as you sub to Choice and have the HD Access fee.

Nice and simple. I like it.


----------



## Dolly

The prices of the HDTVs have already started to come down some in our area. And I'm sure they will come down even more in the next few years. Now whether D will drop it's HD cost I don't know.


----------



## vandi

SAlBO said:


> . Call me cheap if you want but I have a problem with paying the HD fee with the Premier package. Maybe I should just say that I dont understand the reasoning for it when it is suppose to be the "Premier" package but doesnt include HD like the $30 a month less HD Plus does. ...
> 
> Does anyone with HD equipment and the Premier package feel the same way I do ?


100% with you on that one. I keep looking at the premier package however have not switched because of the "includes everything" ... except for HD. just leaves a sour taste in the mouth. Until they rectify that I'll keep my extra $13 a month.


----------



## paulman182

The bad part about this is that a lesser package does include the HD fee, and is advertised "for those with an HDTV."

Right now I'm paying the fee and have Premier, but the marketing strategy does irritate me.


----------



## James Long

At least they don't call it "everything". 

Choice Xtra $54.99 to Premier $99.99 is $45, which includes five premium packs which would be $12.00 each ($13 for HBO) or $50 for all five.

Hmmm ... Choice $49.99 plus $50 for all five premiums (per rate card) is the same price as Premier.

Including HD in Premier would cut into D*'s profits and make those without HD recievers mad that they are not getting what they are paying for. Raising the price of Premier to $109.99 would break the $100 price point and annoy those non HD customers even more. It seems their best option is to do what they are doing.


----------



## hn333

Ok i have TOTAL CHOICE-no locals. So does my bill go up?


----------



## carl6

It would be nice if Premier included HD. However I had Premier for a long while before I had HD capability, and had no need at all for HD during that time. I would most likely not have subscribed to Premier if it were at a higher cost and "included HD".

Keep in mind, the overwhelming majority of DirecTV subscribers do not have either a DVR, or HD. While DirecTV should cater to the higher paying customers (those of us who do have DVR/HD/and premium packages), they must also not alienate the majority of their subscribers who do not.

Carl


----------



## Dolly

hn333 said:


> Ok i have TOTAL CHOICE-no locals. So does my bill go up?


I think it goes up $3, but since I have Total Choice + with locals don't quote me on that


----------



## Cerus

hn333 said:


> Ok i have TOTAL CHOICE-no locals. So does my bill go up?


Current customers won't see an increase until March 1st....after that day, all current customers will get a $3 increase on their base package.


----------



## newsposter

i think they should be forced to pony up and differentiate in advertising only X tv stations, Y radio stations.


----------



## hn333

Cerus said:


> Current customers won't see an increase until March 1st....after that day, all current customers will get a $3 increase on their base package.


Thanks i was afraid of that. So i get a $3 increase for nothing, just like last year. Im thinking of getting rid of cable.


----------



## Dolly

hn333 said:


> Thanks i was afraid of that. So i get a $3 increase for nothing, just like last year. Im thinking of getting rid of cable.


Don't you mean you are thinking of getting rid of Directv


----------



## Jhon69

hn333 said:


> Thanks i was afraid of that. So i get a $3 increase for nothing, just like last year. Im thinking of getting rid of cable.


If you were a "new" customer it would be $5. more.It's good to be a "old" subscriber with DirecTV because there are some benefits.Unfortunately this is not the same with "other" providers.


----------



## Dolly

Sorry hn333 maybe I missed a post or two. But for some reason I wasn't following what you were saying. I thought you were with D and then you mentioned cable. Sorry


----------



## hn333

Dolly said:


> Sorry hn333 maybe I missed a post or two. But for some reason I wasn't following what you were saying. I thought you were with D and then you mentioned cable. Sorry


No im sorry, I ment Directv not cable. :lol:


----------



## Dolly

hn333 said:


> No im sorry, I ment Directv not cable. :lol:


Well at least we are on the same page now :lol:


----------



## simonkodousek

Well, let me put it this way... 

It is not nearly as bad as my cable rate right now.

$75, for...

One extremely faulty HD-DVR with the most basic digital cable package possible.

Upset? Oh man, yes.


----------



## Dolly

simonkodousek said:


> Well, let me put it this way...
> 
> It is not nearly as bad as my cable rate right now.
> 
> $75, for...
> 
> One extremely faulty HD-DVR with the most basic digital cable package possible.
> 
> Upset? Oh man, yes.


Wow with all that equipment you need DirecTV


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Dolly said:


> Wow with all that equipment you need DirecTV


Let's see. $50 for DirecTV, $6 for DVR service, $11 for HD Access... $67 plus tax. It's definately comparable.


----------



## simonkodousek

Dolly said:


> Wow with all that equipment you need DirecTV


LOL, I know. Just one more person to convince, but I don't know how he'll take it. Grumpy, and pretty darn set in his ways.

So, I configured my DirecTV package already!

~ Plus HD
~ 1 HD-DVR
~ 3 Regular Receivers

___________________________________________________________________

Total: $74.99 (12 Months)
$84.99 (After 12 Months)


----------



## DrewM

Late to this party I know, but...

I've been looking at the packages on the DTV site, and apparently none of the new packages (except Premier) carry any of the Fox RSN's (even just the local one or two). So if I were to change my Total Choice package to the closest equivalent (or want to upgrade my programming package to something below Premier), I would actually lose them?


----------



## serenstarlight

You won't lose your local RSNs but to get out of market RSNs you'll have to subscribe to the sports or premier. But then again that's never been different.


DrewM said:


> Late to this party I know, but...
> 
> I've been looking at the packages on the DTV site, and apparently none of the new packages (except Premier) carry any of the Fox RSN's (even just the local one or two). So if I were to change my Total Choice package to the closest equivalent (or want to upgrade my programming package to something below Premier), I would actually lose them?


----------



## DrewM

serenstarlight said:


> You won't lose your local RSNs but to get out of market RSNs you'll have to subscribe to the sports or premier. But then again that's never been different.


Right...very confusing though, because I can't see any indication that the RSN's are still included...do you have a page link at DTV?


----------



## serenstarlight

No I looked up the info at work just to make sure. I can check on the website though to see if I can find it. 


DrewM said:



> Right...very confusing though, because I can't see any indication that the RSN's are still included...do you have a page link at DTV?


----------



## DrewM

serenstarlight said:


> No I looked up the info at work just to make sure. I can check on the website though to see if I can find it.


No worries...if I get to that point I can take it up with DirecTV. I sure didn't see it there, though. Thanks.


----------



## serenstarlight

OK if you go to Packages and Programming on the left hand side and go down to Sports programming > then click on the sports pack > it'll give you a hyperlink to search your zipcode for your local RSN and it'll tell you what package they're in.


----------



## DrewM

serenstarlight said:


> OK if you go to Packages and Programming on the left hand side and go down to Sports programming > then click on the sports pack > it'll give you a hyperlink to search your zipcode for your local RSN and it'll tell you what package they're in.


I did that and I have to laugh. My RSN's are available with any TOTAL CHOICE package. Which of course, no longer exists...


----------



## serenstarlight

LOL I didn't even notice that. It's probably because they haven't changed the new programming for existing customers yet. Sorry!


DrewM said:


> I did that and I have to laugh. My RSN's are available with any TOTAL CHOICE package. Which of course, no longer exists...


----------



## bonscott87

Any package except the cheap family pack includes your local RSN.


----------



## DrewM

bonscott87 said:


> Any package except the cheap family pack includes your local RSN.


Well, in their somewhat incomprehensible non-reply to my question (would I be losing my RSN's by going to the "Choice" or "Plus" packages), this doesn't seem to be the case:

"Thank you for writhing (sic). According to our records, you have the Total Choice package. Your FOX Regional Sports Channels is included in our PREMIER package as well as the DIRECTV SPORTS Pack. If you already have either of these packages, you can tune into the Outdoor Channel on channel 606. (Please note you must have a phone line connected in order to receive the Outdoor Channel.)

To upgrade your current package to PREMIER, or add SPORTS Pack to your cu=
rrent programming just sign in at directv.com/mydirectv (or register if you haven't yet) and click on Change Or Add Programming

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com for the latest news and information about our service."

Oy...


----------



## James Long

bonscott87 said:


> Any package except the cheap family pack includes your local RSN.


That is worth quoting for emphasis.

RSNs are included in "Choice", "Choice Xtra", "Choice Plus" and "Premier".
All "Sports Pack" RSNs are included in "Premier" ... subject to blackout, of course.


----------



## DrewM

James Long said:


> That is worth quoting for emphasis.
> 
> RSNs are included in "Choice", "Choice Xtra", "Choice Plus" and "Premier".
> All "Sports Pack" RSNs are included in "Premier" ... subject to blackout, of course.


Thank you for that, and thanks to all for the replies. I wish DTV a fraction as clear on their website or in their e-mailed responses...


----------



## Dbadone

DrewM said:


> I did that and I have to laugh. My RSN's are available with any TOTAL CHOICE package. Which of course, no longer exists...


Yea it is kinda of misleading but local rsn's are available with any package above family.


----------



## Jhon69

Plus with any subscription to a premium movie service you also receive the Sundance Channel.


----------



## DrewM

Dbadone said:


> Yea it is kinda of misleading but local rsn's are available with any package above family.


It is...and they finally clarified it in a return e-mail...thanks to all.


----------



## bobnielsen

I just got my March bill. Total Choice Plus went up by $3.00, as expected, but there was no DVR fee on the bill. Is this now included, as it is with the new Plus package? If this wasn't a billing error, my bill actually went down by $2.99.


----------



## Sheila4645

bobnielsen said:


> I just got my March bill. Total Choice Plus went up by $3.00, as expected, but there was no DVR fee on the bill. Is this now included, as it is with the new Plus package? If this wasn't a billing error, my bill actually went down by $2.99.


Total Choice Plus went from $49.99 to $51.99 per month unless you have an earlier price protected package of $48.99 which went up to $51.99 also.
The DVR service is not included in Total Choice Plus. The DVR service is still $5.99 per month.


----------



## jal1975

i currently have total choice plus w/o locals for 45.99
DVR Service for 5.99
additional reciever 4.99
leased receiver 4.99
Total 61.96


I want to add the locals so I can recorded them on my R15. Will my bill only go up 4.99 for locals(total of 65.95), or will I now be in PLUS for 59.99 by my additional and lease fees for a total of $69.97?


----------



## Que

So my bill went up 12.99 month. $3 every year and $9.99 because I have an HD Tivo but I don't subscribe to HD-(lite) I'm force to get HD. I mainly only watch OTA so I don't want D* HD-lite. 

1998 Total choice PLATINUM 47.99
1999 Total Choice $29.99
2000 Total Choice $31.99
2003 Total Choice $33.99
2004 Total Choice $36.99
2005 Total Choice $41.99
2006 Total Choice $44.99
2077 Total $57.98 ($3 + $9.99 HD)


----------



## bonscott87

Que said:


> So my bill went up 12.99 month. $3 every year and $9.99 because I have an HD Tivo but I don't subscribe to HD-(lite) I'm force to get HD. I mainly only watch OTA so I don't want D* HD-lite.
> 
> 1998 Total choice PLATINUM 47.99
> 1999 Total Choice $29.99
> 2000 Total Choice $31.99
> 2003 Total Choice $33.99
> 2004 Total Choice $36.99
> 2005 Total Choice $41.99
> 2006 Total Choice $44.99
> 2077 Total $57.98 ($3 + $9.99 HD)


You aren't forced into the HD Access fee unless you activate an HD receiver after Feb 1st.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

jal1975 said:


> i currently have total choice plus w/o locals for 45.99
> DVR Service for 5.99
> additional reciever 4.99
> leased receiver 4.99
> Total 61.96
> 
> I want to add the locals so I can recorded them on my R15. Will my bill only go up 4.99 for locals(total of 65.95), or will I now be in PLUS for 59.99 by my additional and lease fees for a total of $69.97?


You can add locals onto the expired package for $3.


----------



## Pink Fairy

Not without changing the package to one of the new ones. You can add the local channels for $6 however.


----------



## jal1975

okietekkie said:


> Not without changing the package to one of the new ones. You can add the local channels for $6 however.


That's what I was afraid of..... Thanks..


----------



## sunshinegal

i have a letter about the monthly price that took place march 1st. i still have total choice plus ,dvr service, and showtime. i read the little insert it says if u change to the new packages u cant go back to it. it also says the directv hd package is no longer available for sale.anyone seen that in the postal mail? then states that customers subscribe to it may maintain it for a fee of 9.99 a month. but the acct have to be in good standing.by the way i meant to say if u change to new packages u cant go back to the old ones.


----------



## jtrain73

bobnielsen said:


> I just got my March bill. Total Choice Plus went up by $3.00, as expected, but there was no DVR fee on the bill. Is this now included, as it is with the new Plus package? If this wasn't a billing error, my bill actually went down by $2.99.


Mine is $47.99 for Total Choice (+ $3.00) and still has $9.99 for HD (now labeled HD Access) and $5.99 for DVR.

I thought the $47.99 price looked higher than usual. I didn't receive notice of this (I don't receive a paper bill) --- did they make it clear that old packages were increasing by $3 as well?

This is still $6 cheaper than Plus HD at $69.99 - so I'm fine for now.


----------

